# My Quest for Sub 8 Petrus



## PetrusQuber (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes. I want to see how far Petrus can go in speedsolving, compared to other (way) more explored methods such as CFOP, Roux and ZZ. It’ll probably be way harder than just switching to one of the previously mentioned methods, due to the lack of resources and development, but still doable. I predict it to take 3, maybe 4 years starting from now, but hey, I still have a lot of free time on my hands. At the time of writing I am sub 30, but expect that to go down fairly quickly until around sub 15.

So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
My plan is to train each of my steps individually for the next few years, improving specifically on certain areas, and putting them together. So lets get into it!


My practise regime for the next few months - work on each step, improving their efficiency then speed. Learn COLLs alongside that. Come back to any weak spots like 2x2x3. Work on inspection time usage. Drill LL algs until like sub 1.5. Practise lookahead as much as possible, use metronome. Start learning full ZBLL alongside other things. Repeat.


Spoiler: Weekly updates (Suspended)






Spoiler: Section 1






Spoiler: Week 1



———————————————————
Week 1- 2x2x2 block and Sune COLL
Current average: Sub 6
Current No. Moves: 10
Goal:
Sub 5 average
Sub 8 moves
Know all Sune COLL algs
Comment: The sub 5 is getting tricky, as I had to redo my blockbuilding technique, making it easier for low move count, but harder to improve speed, as its unpractised. I know the Sune COLLs now, but need to work on execution and recognition.





Spoiler: Week 2



———————————————————
Week 2-2x2x2 block and T COLLs
Current average:Sub 7
Current No. moves:8
Goal:
Sub 5 average
Sub 7 moves
T COLLs
Comment: Going to continue trying to get sub 5 averages here, and also lower the move count slightly.
Times with Petrus:
3x3 average: 25.87
3x3 OH average: 1:25.18
3x3 FMC average: 57 HTM





Spoiler: Week 3



———————————————————
Week 3 - 2x2x2 block and expansion
Current average (both): sub 10
Current No. moves for expansion: 10 (eek)
Goal:
Sub 8 average
Sub 16 moves
Comment: I’m going to try keep my average and move-count down for 2x2x2, and refine my expansion technique. It’s bad. Very bad.
Times with Petrus:
I can’t even post because my times are so bad, as my first two steps have been rebuilt.





Spoiler: Week 4



___________________________________________
Week 4 - 2x2x2 block and expansion
Current average (both):sub 9
Current No. moves for expansion: 7 (going slowly)
Goal:
Sub 8 average
Sub 16 moves
Comment: Doing better, but still need to wrap my head around this new block building technique, and lookahead.








Spoiler: Section 2






Spoiler: Week 5



___________________________________________
Week 5 - 2x2x3 block
Current average: sub 9
Current No. moves for expansion: sub 7 (going slow)
Goal:
Sub 6 average
Sub 7 moves
Comment: Practising lookahead during first block, and using inspection to plan some of the 2x2x3. I actually learnt T COLLs cause why not.
Times with Petrus: Check out my updated records.





Spoiler: Week 6



——————————————————————
Week 6 - 2x2x3 block and U COLLs
Current average: sub 8
Current No. moves for expansion: sub 6 (going slow)
Goal:
Sub 6 average
Sub 7 moves (normal speed)
Comment: Doing pretty well now, just need to speed it up and lookahead during 2x2x2 block. Copied down U COLLs, started learning. Only 20 more COLLs left! (Obviously I started with 7, that’s 35, then I learnt Sunes, 30, left Anti-Sunes cos not worth it, 25, and did T COLLs, 20.)





Spoiler: Week 7



——————————————————————
Week 7 - 2x2x3 block and U COLLs
Current average: sub 10 (new technique)
Current No. moves for expansion: sub 8 (I can’t do this sub 6 FMC at even slow speed)
Goal:
Sub 6 average
Sub 7 moves
Comment: My last post on finishing the 2x2x3 up last week was wishful thinking. I’m going to shave off some time on the 2x2x2 through inspection use, and continue my expansion work. I really need to get better at my lookahead during 2x2x2, and CE pair recog (how to pair up, and in a nice place to connect with line)





Spoiler: Week 8



——————————————————————
Week 8 - 2x2x3 block and U COLLs
Current average: sub 11 to sub 9
Current No. moves for expansion: sub 8
Goal:
Sub 7 average
Sub 8 moves
Comment: This 2x2x3 is taking forever. I just can’t find the pieces in inspection. I’ll try some more and decrease my 2x2x2 time a bit (I think I’m doing well with it) and go back to slow solving. As for the U COLLs, I’m just too lazy to learn. I got two last Saturday, but that’s it.








Spoiler: Section 3






Spoiler: Week 9



——————————————————————
Week 9 - Casual solving to get used to technique
Comment: Just going to casually solve, learn some algs, and time myself sometimes. I need a break... So just a week of no dedicated practise, then I’ll get back into it.





Spoiler: Week 10



——————————————————————
Week 10 - EO training and L COLLs
Current average: sub 5
Goal:
Sub 4 average, maybe 3.5
Comment: All I really need to do is learn all the cases, train my recognition, and spam solves. I’m happy I finished the U COLLs at last lol, now I can move on. I’ll also integrate this with lookahead for finishing F2L, and might try the fixing bad edges during step 2. I think improvement with Petrus is mainly efficiency, and blending the steps together as much as possible, to maintain fluid solving and high TPS.





Spoiler: Week 11



——————————————————————
Week 11 - EO training and L COLLs
Current average: sub 5
Goal:
Sub 4 average
Comment: Still working on lookahead during 2x2x3. My alg learning laziness isn’t helping with COLL. I could probably learn the whole set in a week if I tried.





Spoiler: Week 12



——————————————————
Week 12 - Spamming solves & Pi COLLs
Current No. moves for F2L: 30-40
Goals:
Sub 35 movecount for F2L
Be comfortable with everything I’ve
learnt so far
Comments: A bit of time to reflect on what I’ve managed so far, lower movecount, and practise mindlessly. Almost finished COLL .








Spoiler: Section 4






Spoiler: Week 13



——————————————————
Week 13 - Back to 2x2x3 & Pi COLLs
Current average: sub 8
Goal:
Learn all basic 2x2x3 cases, and work on using inspection for 2x2x2.
Sub 7
Comment: I was originally going to move onto F2L, but decided I couldn’t
ignore my 2x2x3, and that improving there would also help F2L
blockbuilding. It’s one of those steps I can’t improve just by
spamming solves.
I didn’t do Pi COLLs last week, since I was reviewing L COLL
recognition - the hardest so far.





Spoiler: Week 14



——————————————————-
Week 14 - Finishing F2L and H COLLs
Current average: sub 8
Goal:
Sub 6 with finishing F2L
Comment: I feel like lookahead during EO and TPS while turning RU can be greatly improved so that’s why I’ve set a high bar. As for COLL, I’m almost done, so I’ll be starting ZBLL soon 





Spoiler: Week 15



———————————————————————————
Week 15 - Wrapping things up and 2 side COLL recognition
Goal:
Sub 17/8 on F2L
Instantaneous COLL recognition
Comment: Finished off the ‘going round steps‘ thing now 





Spoiler: Week 16



———————————————————————————
Week 16 - Competition practise
Goal: sub 20
Comment: Since I’m going to a completion in less than two weeks now, I’m not going to try anything new for the next two weeks, just going to do lots of timed solving.








Spoiler: Section 5






Spoiler: Week 17



———————————————————————————
Week 17 - Competition practise
Goal: sub 20
Comment: sub 21 now, maybe I’ll get to sub 20 with some practise before comp. I’m going to start T ZBLLs this week.





Spoiler: Week 18



———————————————————————————
Week 18 - Planning out 2x2x2 and learning SS T ZBLLs
Goal: Sub 20
Learn last few ZBLLs for the first subset of T
Plan out 2x2x2 every time
Comment: ZBLL started! I’ll do a couple algorithms per day, and drill what I know already along with that. Hopefully, this week, I’ll push to the sub 20 barrier and be able to call myself sub 20 with Petrus (faster than Lars now ).





Spoiler: Week 19



———————————————————————————
Week 19 - Drilling Last Layer algs + training SS T ZBLLs
Goal: Every COLL, PLL and ZBLL alg I know, to be sub 2, preferably sub 1.75 with some. SS T ZBLL recognition to be two sided, and almost instant.
Comments: So just some alg spamming, last layer scrambles, and yeah.





Spoiler: Week 20



———————————————————————————
Week 20 - 2x2x2 efficiency + learning SO T ZBLLs
Goals:
-2x2x2 7 moves or under
-One looking it
-Inspection time to look for as many possibilities as I can
-12 algorithms learnt
Comments: So yeah, I’m going to work on my block efficiency, do slow solving, and also try looking at as many different corners to build the 2x2x2 around as possible in inspection.








Spoiler: Section 6






Spoiler: Week 21



———————————————————————————
Week 21 - 2x2x3 efficiency + drilling SO T ZBLLs
Goals:
- 2x2x3 15 moves or under
- Trying to find expansion corner in inspection
- 12 algorithms learnt
Comments: Being lazy with algorithms as usual, need to pick up the slack. I thought it
would be a good idea to expand my inspection capabilities further, so I
set this goal.





Spoiler: Week 22



———————————————————————————
Week 22 - Break from speedsolving, doing BLD
Goals: Learn full M2, be sub 5 mins
Comments: So, I wanted to try something new for a bit, since if I just keep practising 3x3 speedsolving forever, I will go crazy. BLD seemed like a challenging option, so I went for it. I managed a couple of successes a while back before this thread was even created, but gave up a while afterwards, so at least I won’t be diving in with no knowledge at all.





Spoiler: Week 23



———————————————————————————
Week 23 - 2x2x2 to 2x2x3 transitioning and LS recognition
Goals:
Sub 4 expansion
No unnecessary AUFs in LS
Comment: So hopefully, this week I will push my lookahead and inspection to the limit, and finally have a decent expansion time. When I finish that, I’ll also look into recognising LS cases better, since I frequently AUF to find the orientation on pieces and things.





Spoiler: Week 24 



———————————————————————————
Week 24 - 2 gen F2L
Goals:
Sub 4.3 F2L
Comment: My two gen blockbuilding tricks could be better, at the moment I do it pretty similar to 2x2x3, individually solving a pair, then connecting it with an edge. I need to pay more attention to where all 3 pieces for the 2x2x1 are before continuing, hopefully I’ll be able to do that during EO. And of course, my TPS could be way better here.








Spoiler: Section 7






Spoiler: Week 25



———————————————————————————
Week 25 - Individual steps
Goals:
Sub 4 expansion
Sub 4.4 F2L
Sub 4.2 Last Layer
Comment: It’s a long shot to be able to do this by the end of the week, but I’ll probably give it another week, and hey, maybe I’ll do it, and move onto 2x2x2 and EO.





Spoiler: Week 26



———————————————————————————
Week 26 - Individual steps
Goals:
Sub 4 expansion
Sub 4.4 F2L
Sub 4.2 LL
Comment: Didn’t so much last week, was slightly ill, I hope to finish off this week 





Spoiler: Week 27



———————————————————————————
Week 27- Taking a break
Goals: Not much
Comments: I hope to do some more 4x4 this week, I’m sub 2 min now 





Spoiler: Week 28



———————————————————————————
Week 28 - Individual steps continued
Goals:
Sub 4 expansion
Sub 4.4 F2L
Sub 4.2 LL
Comment: I think I’ve got the 2x2x3 now, F2L needs a bit of work most of all. I’ll so some splits today probably.








Spoiler: Section 8






Spoiler: Week 29



———————————————————————————
Week 29 - Drilling new techniques + ZBLL
Goals:
Sub 15 average
Half of T set done
Comment: This week will mainly be solves, I’m doing pretty well with my previous goals, and I’m almost sub 15 right now, so I thought I should give myself a chance to stop learning new things and focus on practising what I already know. I haven’t really been learning ZBLL recently, I know a miserable 3/2 of a T subset so far (around 20 algs), along with COLL and PLL.





Spoiler: Week 30



———————————————————————————
Week 30 - Working on planning 2x2x3 in inspection
Goals:
Be able to see one piece of the expansion in inspection
Comments: In the long run, this will really help with 2x2x3 speed, and it’s definitely going to be needed - it’s basically the equivalent of seeing an X Cross in inspection.





Spoiler: Week 31



———————————————————————————
Week 31 - Taking a break
Comments: Haven’t been practising much lately, so I’m just going to take a break then get back into it.





Spoiler: Week 32



————————————————————————————
Week 32 - Drilling F2L
Goal: Sub 4 F2L
Comments: Did some splits last week, concluded my F2L was one of my weaker points. Going to try some 2 gen scrambles.








Spoiler: Section 9






Spoiler: Week 33



————————————————————————————
Week 33 - Drilling F2L
Goal: Sub 4 F2L
Comments: Was pretty lazy last week, still need to work on F2L 





Spoiler: Week 34



————————————————————————————
Week 34 - Expansion lookahead
Goal: Sub 4.75 2x2x3
Comment: My blockbuilding is OK once I find the pieces, but generally I take a while to find them, so hopefully I can work on that. I’ll also look into more inspection usage.





Spoiler: Week 35



————————————————————————————
Week 35 - Expansion lookahead + ZBLL again
Goal: sub 4.75 expansion
Finish learning second T set
Comment: I’m a lazy boi 





Spoiler: Week 36



————————————————————————————
Week 36 - Break from 3x3, doing some side events.
Comment: B Day a few days back, I got a Square 1 and 2x2, waiting on a Megaminx too 








Spoiler: Section 10






Spoiler: Week 37



————————————————————————————
Week 37 - Doing some splits, continuing work on 2x2x3
Goals:
Break sub 13.5
Learn a few more ZBLLs
Comments: Back, doing splits right now, hopefully they’ll be better than last time  I need to start practising more to be honest.





Spoiler: Week 38



———————————————————————————
Week 38 - Going back to the old tutorials and lar5.com
Comment: I haven’t really learnt any new techniques in ages, and my blockbuilding style is still quite similar to when I was averaging over 20. I need to go back to the basics, perfect everything. I’ve already tried to do this when I was averaging 25~, but I haven’t learnt everything, which is why I’m going back to my old tutorials to make sure nothing is missed out. For example, lar5.com ‘s example solves and blockbuilding tricks. I never really had the patience to look through them and understand them the last time I visited the site, so I think I need to now, or I’ll never do it. Also I’m getting slightly frustrated with my times not seeming to improve, and just spamming solves, which is another reason for this. My average is probably going to go up after this, like last time, but I think it’ll be worth it long term. My movecount during actual solves doesn’t seem to be very impressive, as shown by my PB ao5, so I’ll have to work on that.





Spoiler: Week 39



———————————————————————————
Week 39 - Continuing throwback session
Comment: Feel like I’ve learnt all I need to learn from lar5.com. It’s mostly designed to be efficient rather than speedsolvable, so I won’t use a lot of tips, but still found some useful blockbuilding tricks.
I think I’ll look at some of the Erik Johnson tutorials and Tao Yu’s example solves this week.





Spoiler: Week 40



———————————————————————————
Week 40 - Getting comfortable with new techniques, doing some practise sessions
Comment: Done watching videos, some of it was quite eye opening, and I’m attempting to implement some of the techniques into my solves. I haven’t done a timed solve in a while, mostly slow solving and movecount practise. But I’ll see if I can do some averages near the end of the week.








Spoiler: Section 11






Spoiler: Week 41



———————————————————————————
Week 41 - Just an average practise week
Comment: Maybe some solves





Spoiler: Week 42 



———————————————————————————
Week 42 - Taking a break
Comment: Haven’t been properly practising lately, I’m going to... Have one week with NO cubing :O. I’ll come back in a week I think, and update then.





Spoiler: Week 43



———————————————————————————
Week 43 - Slow, constant solving practise, trying to be as efficient as possible
Goal: Sub 14 with almost pause-less solves
Comment: I thought about it for a while, and decided that slow solving is the solution to my plateau. My solves are surprisingly inconsistent in terms of TPS, with bursts of speed after figuring out a solution.





Spoiler: Week 44



———————————————————————————
Week 44 - Continuing from last week, focusing on expansion again
Goal: sub 4.5 2x2x3
Comments: Still the weakest point of my solve, need to focus on it. Plus it’s quite inconsistent at the moment. I could just spam solves to break sub 13, but I think that won’t be very helpful long term.








Spoiler: Section 12






Spoiler: Week 45



———————————————————————————
Week 45 - Just some solving
Goal: Sub 13
Comment: Been getting consistent 12s and 11s recently. I think I’ll break sub 13 at last soon





Spoiler: Week 46



———————————————————————————
Week 46 - More solves, and ZBLL restart
Goal: Sub 12?????
Actually learn some ZBLL
Comments: Sub 12 seems kind of far fetched considering how long it took to go sub 13 but bigger goals tend to motivate more. And I feel like I really need to actually start grinding away at ZBLL - it’s been put off for too long.





Spoiler: Week 47



———————————————————————————
Week 47 - Splits and ZBLL
Goal: 2 T sets of ZBLL done
Try for sub 12
Comment: Refreshed my old algs and memory last week for ZBLL, didn’t get much improvement out of grinding solves then. Will do some splits to practise individual areas





Spoiler: Week 48



———————————————————————————
Week 48 - Just some solves
Goal: Sub 12
Comment: It’s kind of unrealistic but hey, gotta set big goals








Spoiler: Section 13






Spoiler: Week 49



———————————————————————————
Week 49 - Break
Comments: My fingers were kind of cramped last night from a few hundred solves and they still feel kind of weird today so I’m gonna put off cubing for a bit.





Spoiler: Week 50



———————————————————————————
Week 50 - Splits, work on guide and competition
Goal: Sub 12??? Finish 2x2x3 section of guide and start EO
Comments: I always do better when I practise for splits since my expectations go higher, so lets try this. I also need to continue my guide. Plus I’m taking part in a competition on the forums.





Spoiler: Week 51



———————————————————————————
Week 51 - Continuing last week
Comments: I didn’t manage to do a single thing from last week apart from the splits RIP. Let’s try this again





Spoiler: Week 52



———————————————————————————
Week 52 - Read newest post








Spoiler: Section 14






Spoiler: Week 53



———————————————————————————
Week 53 - Long break





Spoiler: Week 54



———————————————————————————
Week 54 - Coming back
Goals: Sub 13
Comments: Back from the break, just going to so some solves and get back into it this week 





Spoiler: Week 55



———————————————————————————
Week 55 - Grinding movecount
Goals: Consistent 55 or less movecount
Comments: I can always manage 40-60 moves when going slowly (like 2 times slower), but I just can’t do it in solves. I end up with 55 or more most of the time because in the time I have I can‘t find a decent solution fast enough, and I just choose the easiest.





Spoiler: Week 56



———————————————————————————
Week 56 - Grinding movecount
Goals: Consistent 55 or less movecount
Comments: This week I’m trying this by solving a bit slower than usual, yet more fluidly. Hopefully that means that I can see better solutions in time.








Spoiler: Section 15






Spoiler: Week 57



——————————————————————————
Week 57 - Doing some casual solves, maybe some splits
Goals: Sub 12???
Comments: Half term for me, maybe I can break this barrier at last





Spoiler: Week 58



——————————————————————————
Week 58 - Casual cubing for a bit
Comments: Not getting much time to cube, but I still do solves every day. This week I’ll just continue with that





Spoiler: Week 59



Week 59 - Short break
Comments: I haven’t really been doing much cubing anyway.





Spoiler: Week 60



——————————————————————————
Week 60 - ZBLL restart
Goals: 2 T sets of ZBLL learnt
Comments: I’m renewing my attempt to do full ZBLL today, and will also be casually practising 








Spoiler: Section 16






Spoiler: Week 61



——————————————————————————
Week 61 - T set OS
Goals: Subset of ZBLL learnt
Comments: Doing pretty good at the moment, the last set’s algs are a little shaky but I should be able to strengthen them this week, since 12 algs for 7 days isn’t too bad





Spoiler: Week 62



Week 62 - T set OS
Goals: Subset of ZBLL learnt
Comments: Got a cold last week so I couldn’t do much. Still have it right now, but hopefully I can finish the set this week.





Spoiler: Week 63



——————————————————————————
Week 63 - Practise
Goals: Sub 12 brrrrr
Comments: I just want to start solving every day in sessions again and get myself motivated again tbh





Spoiler: Week 64



——————————————————————————
Week 64 - Drilling
Goals: Sub 12.5
Comments: Christmas holidays, so I have more time for cubing 
I’ve also got Permutation League coming up, so yeah.








Spoiler: Section 17






Spoiler: Week 65



——————————————————————————
Week 65 - Efficiency
Goals: To improve in general
Comments: I haven’t focused much on this aspect in the past few months





Spoiler: Week 66



——————————————————————————
Week 66- Permutation League
Goals: Not to epicly fail
Comments: I'm in Permutation League (@Jam88 ), so hopefully I don't epicly fail. I'm not cubing too much nowadays, but still gonna be good fun








*UPDATED SECTION (weekly target logs discontinued)*
Sub 12 with Petrus right now
Ao5 PB currently 10.512
Single PB currently 8.262


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 23, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yes, I'm serious. I want to see if Petrus can be used as a viable method compared to CFOP, Roux, and ZZ. It'll probably be a decade committment, but I think I can do it with lots of dedication. I'm currently averaging sub 30, so it's going to be a long hard slog towards national class average. It's over 20 seconds away, but still. i'm going to try. At least sub 15.
> 
> So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
> My plan is to train each of my steps individually for the next few years, improving specifically on certain areas, and putting them together. So lets get into it!
> ...


I feel like it would be VERY hard to achieve even sub 12 with Petrus. Other methods have much more potential and have many more resources. There are hardly any videos on Petrus but quite a few more for CFOP being the most popular. Then Roux being the second most popular has a decent amount of videos. And then ZZ being Third has a few videos on it. I feel like you should switch to ZZ or Roux because there are still this block building elements to them so you would not be horrible using them at the start.


----------



## u Cube (Sep 23, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yes, I'm serious. I want to see if Petrus can be used as a viable method compared to CFOP, Roux, and ZZ. It'll probably be a decade committment, but I think I can do it with lots of dedication. I'm currently averaging sub 30, so it's going to be a long hard slog towards national class average. It's over 20 seconds away, but still. i'm going to try. At least sub 15.
> 
> So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
> My plan is to train each of my steps individually for the next few years, improving specifically on certain areas, and putting them together. So lets get into it!
> ...


Good luck man! Don't give up! I'm sub-13 with roux, it takes work but it is well worth it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 23, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I feel like it would be VERY hard to achieve even sub 12 with Petrus. Other methods have much more potential and have many more resources. There are hardly any videos on Petrus but quite a few more for CFOP being the most popular. Then Roux being the second most popular has a decent amount of videos. And then ZZ being Third has a few videos on it. I feel like you should switch to ZZ or Roux because there are still this block building elements to them so you would not be horrible using them at the start.


Myabe, but I'm committed to using Petrus now, and I can't stop.


----------



## u Cube (Sep 23, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Myabe, but I'm committed to using Petrus now, and I can't stop.


Good luck! Don't quit, let's prove those CFOPers that there are other good methods.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 23, 2019)

Nmile7300 said:


> Try LEOR, I'm only 2 seconds slower than CFOP with it


LEOR is interesting, but I'm more focused on pure Petrus at the moment. If I hit a permanent road block, I'll try as my main method.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 23, 2019)

y


----------



## efattah (Sep 23, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yes, I'm serious. I want to see if Petrus can be used as a viable method compared to CFOP, Roux, and ZZ. It'll probably be a decade committment, but I think I can do it with lots of dedication. I'm currently averaging sub 30, so it's going to be a long hard slog towards national class average. It's over 20 seconds away, but still. i'm going to try. At least sub 15.
> 
> So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
> My plan is to train each of my steps individually for the next few years, improving specifically on certain areas, and putting them together. So lets get into it!
> ...



Don't listen to the naysayers. Your goal can be achieved, it is only up to you to achieve it. In 2015 I came on here saying I wanted to be the first to get a sub-10 official average with a corners first method, people laughed and said it was impossible, at the time my average was around 28 seconds, now I average around 13 seconds and show no signs of stopping; sure I had to make lots of tweaks and improvements to the method, but you might end up doing that as well and come up with something better than before that benefits everyone.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 23, 2019)

So if you do take this route here are some steps you could take. Improve your first block like you want to but after that instead of improving on a intuitive part learn 3 look last layer. (if you haven’t already.) Then I would keep improving on intuitive things until you are sub 20 then I would learn full PLL (Or COLL) and then keep improving your intuitive aspects of your solve. You could also learn ZBLL if you have enough dedication.

Edit: Oh and I forgot you need to be color neutral. So I would start learning that like right now because the longer you go the more you become used to white (or what ever color you start on.)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 23, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> So if you do take this route here are some steps you could take. Improve your first block like you want to but after that instead of improving on a intuitive part learn 3 look last layer. (if you haven’t already.) Then I would keep improving on intuitive things until you are sub 20 then I would learn full PLL (Or COLL) and then keep improving your intuitive aspects of your solve. You could also learn ZBLL if you have enough dedication.
> 
> Edit: Oh and I forgot you need to be color neutral. So I would start learning that like right now because the longer you go the more you become used to white (or what ever color you start on.)


Lol, I've already done most of those things . I might learn COLL after a bit. I still need to work on my 2x2x3 though.


----------



## Billabob (Sep 23, 2019)

This is very interesting, please keep us updated with your progress. I'm always glad to see people using "non-standard" methods rather than doing 20,000 solves on one of the 3 big methods. A lot of them have potential that is squandered by online naysayers who refuse to accept anything other than CFOP can achieve fast times.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 23, 2019)

Good luck! I definitely think that you've given yourself a hard job, but it's certainly possible and hopefully, with the right techniques, you should get that goal! If I were you, focus on movecount first. The 2x2x2 technically should take no more than 8 moves iirc, then expansion no more than 11 (there are only 4 cases at this depth), otherwise, on average, 6 then 8 moves. EO is around 5 (remember you can use M moves to flip 4 edges with 3 moves) then right block should be about 10 moves. Then just slowly add algs to LL with the final goal of full ZBLL. Also, build block in back. Get used to it now (and being x2y neutral).

Once you consistently get near these movecounts (not just 2 solves in a row, but actually work at it), you'll have a very good grounding. Then work on inspection and tps at the same time.


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hey there! I currently use Petrus as my main method, and although I took almost a year-long break, I'm still around 11s, though my average before the break was mid-9. I made a guide with Tao Yu on Petrus improvement as well that I'll link at the bottom of this potential wall of text. One of the big things with Petrus is to make sure you do your blocks with very little moves, and in the back so that your EO is easily recognized and has easy finger-tricks. 

As PapaSmurf said, movecount should definitely be the priority, as Petrus is designed to have very little movecount as you are constantly building on that which you have already built, rarely breaking it up. There's not point in having 10TPS if you're at 120 move solves. Slow down to 4TPS and have 50 move solves and you're at the same speed. 

Color-neutrality can also be very good for Petrus, but by providing many options, it can hinder your inspection ability as you are looking at many different possible blocks -- 8 blocks for the 2x2x2 and 3 for the expansion to the 3x2x2. 

https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/how-to-get-faster-using-the-petrus-method.66235/

The above link is to the guide that Tao Yu and I wrote..

The below link is one of my averages to show that it is most definitely possible to be fast with petrus.






I also believe I still hold the UWR for the fastest Petrus single of 5.14, with a few sub-5 fails, so again, Petrus most definitely can be fast. Don't let the naysayers tell you otherwise! Go for it, because someone needs to pick up my slack!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 24, 2019)

Billabob said:


> This is very interesting, please keep us updated with your progress. I'm always glad to see people using "non-standard" methods rather than doing 20,000 solves on one of the 3 big methods. A lot of them have potential that is squandered by online naysayers who refuse to accept anything other than CFOP can achieve fast times.


I will! I’ll give you an update every Monday!


PapaSmurf said:


> Good luck! I definitely think that you've given yourself a hard job, but it's certainly possible and hopefully, with the right techniques, you should get that goal! If I were you, focus on movecount first. The 2x2x2 technically should take no more than 8 moves iirc, then expansion no more than 11 (there are only 4 cases at this depth), otherwise, on average, 6 then 8 moves. EO is around 5 (remember you can use M moves to flip 4 edges with 3 moves) then right block should be about 10 moves. Then just slowly add algs to LL with the final goal of full ZBLL. Also, build block in back. Get used to it now (and being x2y neutral).
> 
> Once you consistently get near these movecounts (not just 2 solves in a row, but actually work at it), you'll have a very good grounding. Then work on inspection and tps at the same time.





2180161 said:


> Hey there! I currently use Petrus as my main method, and although I took almost a year-long break, I'm still around 11s, though my average before the break was mid-9. I made a guide with Tao Yu on Petrus improvement as well that I'll link at the bottom of this potential wall of text. One of the big things with Petrus is to make sure you do your blocks with very little moves, and in the back so that your EO is easily recognized and has easy finger-tricks.
> 
> As PapaSmurf said, movecount should definitely be the priority, as Petrus is designed to have very little movecount as you are constantly building on that which you have already built, rarely breaking it up. There's not point in having 10TPS if you're at 120 move solves. Slow down to 4TPS and have 50 move solves and you're at the same speed.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I currently average around 60htm. Plus, what is x2y colour neutral, and how to flip edges using M?Lots of interesting info here.
Edit: In your guide 2180161, do you mean that i should do my 2x2x2 in 4 seconds, then my 2x2x3 in 6 seconds, or do you mean the expansion should take 2 seconds?


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2019)

Looking forward to seeing the progress and following.


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 24, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> I will! I’ll give you an update every Monday!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I currently average around 60htm. Plus, what is x2y colour neutral, and how to flip edges using M?Lots of interesting info here.
> Edit: In your guide 2180161, do you mean that i should do my 2x2x2 in 4 seconds, then my 2x2x3 in 6 seconds, or do you mean the expansion should take 2 seconds?



I believe the guide says something like "...and expand in a total of 6 seconds..." so I mean the expansion should only be 2 seconds. The reason being is you should at that speed, you should be able to one-look your 2c2c2 as it is very few moves (I do it in about 5 or 6 on average) so while you don't have a lot of time to look ahead during the solve, but if you're efficient, you can see more in inspection.


----------



## Nilsibert (Sep 24, 2019)

Very interesting, and respect for that commitment!
I don‘t know much about petrus, but I would suggest that you definitely learn coll and get used to quick recognizing. Being very good at recognizing coll is the perfect basis for getting into zbll. coll is also not terribly hard or a huge alg set, so it shouldnt take too long to learn. Plus, the earlier you learn it, the more time you‘ll spend using it so you should be getting really fast at it over time, at which point you can expand to zbll. Since you‘re already expecting years of practice, you can slowly and steadily add more and more zbll subsets to your knowledge without neglecting much practice of all the other things you can improve.
So good luck and I hope you keep at it, would be interesting to follow the progress


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 24, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Plus, what is x2y colour neutral, and how to flip edges using M?Lots of interesting info here.


x2y is where you can have white or yellow on bottom and any other colour on F. Also, do M' U M and see how it effects EO.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 24, 2019)

Also I would learn how to recognize CO rn from COLL and start learning 1 ZBLL a day. Over time it’ll add up. I think it’s better to learn and drill one a day for a long period of time while you’re slower so you get faster and faster using more and more endgame algs. ZBLL is only hard because of recognition and practice amount.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 24, 2019)

2180161 said:


> I believe the guide says something like "...and expand in a total of 6 seconds..." so I mean the expansion should only be 2 seconds. The reason being is you should at that speed, you should be able to one-look your 2c2c2 as it is very few moves (I do it in about 5 or 6 on average) so while you don't have a lot of time to look ahead during the solve, but if you're efficient, you can see more in inspection.


... I'll need a lot of work in the 2x2x3 area. Also, can you give me some of your splits, so I can look at how much better one area of my solve is than others? 

Edit: Are the Sune and Anti-Sune COLLs worth it?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 24, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> ... I'll need a lot of work in the 2x2x3 area. Also, can you give me some of your splits, so I can look at how much better one area of my solve is than others?
> 
> Edit: Are the Sune and Anti-Sune COLLs worth it?


they aren't really worth it on their own but their ZBLL counterparts are worth it, so might as well learn the COLLs to get good at recog and pick up a few algs.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 24, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> ... I'll need a lot of work in the 2x2x3 area. Also, can you give me some of your splits, so I can look at how much better one area of my solve is than others?
> 
> Edit: Are the Sune and Anti-Sune COLLs worth it?


In the short term no unless your execution of sune and anti are bad. But by learning them you learn the fundamental recognition for their ZBLL which are worth using. Plus you’ll be able to have 1/12 for each corner permutation set done for their ZBLL and a small chance for skips


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 24, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> ... I'll need a lot of work in the 2x2x3 area. Also, can you give me some of your splits, so I can look at how much better one area of my solve is than others?
> 
> Edit: Are the Sune and Anti-Sune COLLs worth it?



**


*This was just an AO5 I did like as soon as I woke up and I'm also very sick, and out of practice so these probably aren't the best splits, but this is about where mine are. The splits are 1/2/3/4/5 = 2x2/3x2x2/EO/F2L/LL.*
*Also no clue why this looks bolded on my end*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 24, 2019)

How do I recognise COLL cases btw, after checking the orientation? It seems to be messed up, for me at least.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 24, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> How do I recognise COLL cases btw, after checking the orientation? It seems to be messed up, for me at least.


Do you know COLL recognition?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 24, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Do you know COLL recognition?


Nope. It's new to me.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 24, 2019)

For COLL algs, use this doc. Recog guides can be found anywhere, although I learnt from Cyotheking's CLL alg lists. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 25, 2019)

Update: Know 4 Sune COLLs now, and attempting to break sub 8 moves consistently.

Edit: Developed new and improved way of building 2x2x2, need to practise it. Plus, I'm going to work on memorising some common cases (e.g. pair formed, edge in place, partial cross, etc) so I have an archive of different positions by the end of the week.


----------



## tx789 (Sep 26, 2019)

If you do want to use petrus using 2 look last layeris better than COLL PLL. Use OLL PLL for the time being with the goal to know full ZBLL (but that is long down the road). You have an advantage with ZBLL compared to CFOP. In CFOP a ZBLL comes up 1 in 8 solves.


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 26, 2019)

Please don't listen to tx789, and I mean that in the nicest way possible. COLL/EPLL is leagues better than OLL/PLL especially in methods with edges oriented such as Petrus or ZZ. Similarly, learning COLL/EPLL will be your best bet to finishing ZBLL as fast as possible, assuming that is your end goal as ZBLL uses a recognition method that is essentially COLL and then 2 other pieces (typically).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 26, 2019)

2180161 said:


> Please don't listen to tx789, and I mean that in the nicest way possible. COLL/EPLL is leagues better than OLL/PLL especially in methods with edges oriented such as Petrus or ZZ. Similarly, learning COLL/EPLL will be your best bet to finishing ZBLL as fast as possible, assuming that is your end goal as ZBLL uses a recognition method that is essentially COLL and then 2 other pieces (typically).





tx789 said:


> If you do want to use petrus using 2 look last layeris better than COLL PLL. Use OLL PLL for the time being with the goal to know full ZBLL (but that is long down the road). You have an advantage with ZBLL compared to CFOP. In CFOP a ZBLL comes up 1 in 8 solves.


Any reasons why OLL/PLL is better? If I use COLL, I have 4 algs to pick from at the end, and a higher chance of PLL skip, so why not? Also, it makes for a good transition into zbll.


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 26, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Any reasons why OLL/PLL is better? If I use COLL, I have 4 algs to pick from at the end, and a higher chance of PLL skip, so why not? Also, it makes for a good transition into zbll.


There are no reasons. He seems to not know what he is talking about. It will probably have something to do with certain COLL's being slower than the OLL, and while that may be true, the skip chance, less resulting algs as well as them being faster, far outweighs those maybe 5 algs.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 26, 2019)

Ok well I just got done doing something, I pick my cube up and decide to do a Petrus solve. Ok normal sub 40 petruser here and then out of no where I get a 18. WhAt Is ThIs?!?!


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 26, 2019)

Could someone post a few walkthroughs? I can't find any one YouTube, and it would help my understanding of how it all works


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 27, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Could someone post a few walkthroughs? I can't find any one YouTube, and it would help my understanding of how it all works


Check out 2190161 s link in the last page. Scroll down for my example solves. May not be the best though, lol, and I never finished it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 28, 2019)

@2180161 can you give me an example solve please? Hopefully I can spot some things that I should be doing. Also, I have no idea how advanced Petrus (if it exists) works.

Gan 356 X you can look at this as well.


----------



## stoic (Sep 28, 2019)

^ I was a tiny bit surprised to see there aren’t any solves tagged as Petrus on cubesolv.es (although there are likely some tucked away in there somewhere). 
There are a couple of old threads on here (sub-20 with 20 methods, sub-10 with 10) which I know had Petrus solves reconstructed by @Brest which might be of interest?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 28, 2019)

stoic said:


> ^ I was a tiny bit surprised to see there aren’t any solves tagged as Petrus on cubesolv.es (although there are likely some tucked away in there somewhere).
> There are a couple of old threads on here (sub-20 with 20 methods, sub-10 with 10) which I know had Petrus solves reconstructed by @Brest which might be of interest?


Thanks!


----------



## stoic (Sep 28, 2019)

Oh, and there are a couple of old threads called “Petrus example solves” too!!


----------



## Brest (Sep 28, 2019)

stoic said:


> ^ I was a tiny bit surprised to see there aren’t any solves tagged as Petrus on cubesolv.es (although there are likely some tucked away in there somewhere).
> There are a couple of old threads on here (sub-20 with 20 methods, sub-10 with 10) which I know had Petrus solves reconstructed by @Brest which might be of interest?


Unfortunately I don't think the tag system was ever fully implemented.
Search by cuber is probably the best way to find solves, if you know who uses Petrus.

www.cubesolv.es/2349
www.cubesolv.es/5379


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a bunch of Petrus example solves in this playlist:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLx1IBpMtcY5y-NSiYGmb9gZEGE2q7D0Gm

You can learn a lot from CFOP/Freefop and ZZ example solves as well, especially as all CFOP F2L cases can appear in Petrus, xcross often requires Petrus style blockbuilding, and because Petrus after the EO step is essentially the same as ZZ. There should be plenty of these on youtube.

I've reconstructed most of a 9.91 Petrus avg12 done by me here: https://pastebin.com/yJ9VShQD. The solutions are really bad though - you really don't need perfect solves for sub 10. If you get rid of many of the inefficient things I do, and develop blockbuilding lookahead further than others have done already, I think sub 8 should definitely be possible.

My biggest piece of advice is to experiment and be open minded. Nobody has gotten sub 8 Petrus before, and nobody knows the best way to practise to achieve it. So it's up to you to analyse your solves carefully, and decide on the best way forward for you. Good luck!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 29, 2019)

Week 1's coming to an end, and I think I'll need some more time on 2x2x2 at the moment. I'll start learning Anti-Sune cases as well. Plus, can I just use the mirror of the Sune cases?



Tao Yu said:


> I have a bunch of Petrus example solves in this playlist:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLx1IBpMtcY5y-NSiYGmb9gZEGE2q7D0Gm
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 29, 2019)

Don't use mirrors, otherwise everyone would be using lefty J perms. Instead, just use the best algs. And that's fine. If mastery is what you're aiming for, take however long you need, although I would recommend working on another step then coming back at a later date.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 30, 2019)

First week's gone, check out the first post for updates.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 30, 2019)

If I were you, I'd learn T COLL first. It's just the best set in general and has good recog. *Here* are my algs.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 1, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> If I were you, I'd learn T COLL first. It's just the best set in general and has good recog. *Here* are my algs.


I’ll copy it down into my notebook. It does look easy.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Oct 2, 2019)

to anyone saying he should use roux zz or cfop you have entirely missed the point of this thread. he is not trying to become the quickest cuber in the world, he is trying to push the limits of an unproven method and I respect that. 

good luck in your goal and can you put in your oh and feet(if you want to do it) Times it would be cool to see if Petrus is good for them.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 2, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> to anyone saying he should use roux zz or cfop you have entirely missed the point of this thread. he is not trying to become the quickest cuber in the world, he is trying to push the limits of an unproven method and I respect that.
> 
> good luck in your goal and can you put in your oh and feet(if you want to do it) Times it would be cool to see if Petrus is good for them.


Thanks! And sure, maybe I’ll start posting times as well.
Edit: Times out up.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 3, 2019)

Contrary to what some believe I know what I am talking about.

With COLL you reduce your PLLs from 21 to 4, the EPLLs. Yes U perms are very fast (the fastest for some) but Z and H perm aren’t as fast(for some they are slow because of M moves, U has fast RU alternatives) and there are many non-EPLLs that are faster. You have a 1/12 chance of H and 1/6 of Z (the slowest of these 4).

The three broad cateries of PLL are adjacent swap, diagonal swap, and EPLLs. Diag is the slowest on average because of N-perms (widely considered the worst PLL), the V-perm is a slower PLL too but the E-perm and Y-perm are fast.

The majority of PLLs are adj swap (which will appear 2/3 of the time). The fastest of these being Jb-perm, T-perm the A-perms. None of the adj are really bad PLLs unlike diag PLL. The R-perms are average, F perm is a bit slow (at least for me) and RUL Ja-Perm is a bit arkward. The G-perms are an average speed too despite what newer cubers think they are hard cause there is four of them and the recoginition looks hard compared to the rest of PLL.

The time difference between your adj PLLs and EPLLs is not that big. People think it is much bigger. Yes U-perms can be the fastest PLL but what is the next fastest? Not H and Z there are a lot of adj PLLs that are fast or comaparable in speed. H is faster than Z. Most PLLs have a 1/18 chance the ones that don’t being N-perms, Z-perm, E-perm, H-perm. N and H perm 1/72.

My personal recommendation is too lay off learning LL algs at this time and work on blockbuilding. Learning more LL won't make you much faster. COLL recognition is a useful skill for PLL prediction.

Ultimately do what is most fun for you or else you likely won't reach your goal. OLL/PLL is going to fast enough to get you fairly far. People use 2 look OLL with CFOP and get to 10.xx average because they are too lazy to learn algs.

If you want to quickly work on your what slows you down the most and LL won't be that for a long time. 


One thing you could look at is pdesuo block. You likely find it hard but it will probaly we worth it in the long run. Look up FMC tutorial if you don't know what one is.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 3, 2019)

tx789 said:


> Contrary to what some believe I know what I am talking about.
> 
> With COLL you reduce your PLLs from 21 to 4, the EPLLs. Yes U perms are very fast (the fastest for some) but Z and H perm aren’t as fast(for some they are slow because of M moves, U has fast RU alternatives) and there are many non-EPLLs that are faster. You have a 1/12 chance of H and 1/6 of Z (the slowest of these 4).
> 
> ...


Learning COLL can’t hurt either. But yeah, you’re correct in that last layer is no the thing I need to work on. After the 2x2x2, I’ll work on my extension.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Oct 3, 2019)

tx789 said:


> Contrary to what some believe I know what I am talking about.
> 
> With COLL you reduce your PLLs from 21 to 4, the EPLLs. Yes U perms are very fast (the fastest for some) but Z and H perm aren’t as fast(for some they are slow because of M moves, U has fast RU alternatives) and there are many non-EPLLs that are faster. You have a 1/12 chance of H and 1/6 of Z (the slowest of these 4).
> 
> ...



my h and u perms (mu) are my fastest plls and coll also increases oll skip chance


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 3, 2019)

tx789 said:


> My personal recommendation is too lay off learning LL algs at this time and work on blockbuilding. Learning more LL won't make you much faster. COLL recognition is a useful skill for PLL prediction.



While you are right in that coll/epll is not really something that will greatly improve his times, I disagree with laying off LL algs. He already stated before that he expects himself to take years to reach his goal. So then, sure, working on blockbuilding exclusively will make him get better times faster, but is that the goal?
Say he does that and ignores LL for the most part, and gets sub 10 for example. Say this takes 2 years(just an example). If he then decides to learn coll and ultimately zbll, while ofc still doing timed solves to practice what he learned before, he has to basically start from nothing. So let‘s say zbll will take a year to get to a decent level provided learning and drilling the algs is the main focus. That‘s 3 years in total.
I wonder, why not learn blockbuilding and all the other non LL stuff as usual, while also learning coll and actually using it? Sure it might not help his times, but getting good times asap seems to not be the goal.
If he practices for 1 year, and for all that time he‘s using coll his recognition will get really really fast. Once he‘s at that point, he can then gradually add more and more zbll subsets to his arsenal. So in the end, for those total of 3 years, he will get to practice coll/zbll constantly, which will help greatly in the long run.
Gradually learning zbll over a long time is also not as frustrating/boring/difficult as doing it all at once.

tl;dr: if getting faster asap is not the main focus, why not use a certain % of your cubing time to gradually learn algs?


----------



## tx789 (Oct 4, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Learning COLL can’t hurt either. But yeah, you’re correct in that last layer is no the thing I need to work on. After the 2x2x2, I’ll work on my extension.



Ultimately do whatever is most fun or else you won't reach your goal. It depends on what you want to do with the absolute fastest improvement would mean laying off LL. Also in your case experimenting with block building is something you will have to do a lot to get to your goal.



Nilsibert said:


> While you are right in that coll/epll is not really something that will greatly improve his times, I disagree with laying off LL algs. He already stated before that he expects himself to take years to reach his goal. So then, sure, working on blockbuilding exclusively will make him get better times faster, but is that the goal?
> Say he does that and ignores LL for the most part, and gets sub 10 for example. Say this takes 2 years(just an example). If he then decides to learn coll and ultimately zbll, while ofc still doing timed solves to practice what he learned before, he has to basically start from nothing. So let‘s say zbll will take a year to get to a decent level provided learning and drilling the algs is the main focus. That‘s 3 years in total.
> I wonder, why not learn blockbuilding and all the other non LL stuff as usual, while also learning coll and actually using it? Sure it might not help his times, but getting good times asap seems to not be the goal.
> If he practices for 1 year, and for all that time he‘s using coll his recognition will get really really fast. Once he‘s at that point, he can then gradually add more and more zbll subsets to his arsenal. So in the end, for those total of 3 years, he will get to practice coll/zbll constantly, which will help greatly in the long run.
> ...



Doing what is most fun for him is what he should do. But laying off LL until say 16 second average might be best.

Right now getting some fairly quick progress should be good motivation.



AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> my h and u perms (mu) are my fastest plls and coll also increases oll skip chance


What about your Z-perm? How much slower are you J-perm, T-perm and other fast adj PLLs? How much slower are your COLL from the fastest one in that set? How much slower is your COLL recognition? Are your other PLLs bad because you have neglected them? Yes PLLs skips are more likely but does it save you time to have them? The alternative alg and recognition time could cancel out the benifit of doing what would be more standard. Yes that isn't the case with PLL skips but the other this is not as simple with the other 11/12 cases.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Oct 4, 2019)

I would have to say that working on solving your 2x2x2 blind (100% planned) and planning as much as the full 3x2x2 as possible in inspection is more important and will make much more of a difference than changing your last layer, even going from CO->PLL to ZBLL or something like that. Learning dozens or hundreds of LL algs, which takes a LOT of effort, could have the same improvement as just 10 or so minutes of block blind practice. Just my opinion though.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Oct 4, 2019)

tx789 said:


> Ultimately do whatever is most fun or else you won't reach your goal. It depends on what you want to do with the absolute fastest improvement would mean laying off LL. Also in your case experimenting with block building is something you will have to do a lot to get to your goal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my h perms are 1 second u and j are 1.2 t and a are 1.3 1.4 z about 1.8


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 5, 2019)

I have a tip for you for OH.

Table abusing should help you achieve sub-1:00. Don’t know what table abusing is? Check out some of Max’s OH solves. I did it and went from averaging over 1:00 to sub-50. I also use a block building method(Roux) as my main method.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Triangles_are_cubers said:


> I have a tip for you for OH.
> 
> Table abusing should help you achieve sub-1:00. Don’t know what table abusing is? Check out some of Max’s OH solves. I did it and went from averaging over 1:00 to sub-50. I also use a block building method(Roux) as my main method.


Or just learn how to turn decently at OH and learn a few algs?


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Oct 5, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Or just learn how to turn decently at OH and learn a few algs?


I guess you could do that too


----------



## tx789 (Oct 5, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> my h perms are 1 second u and j are 1.2 t and a are 1.3 1.4 z about 1.8



Look at the times of all your PLLs and COLLs. Your Z-perms are quite a bit slower than the other EPLLs. If you do COLL you avoid a lot of good PLLs faster than Z-perms for you.


Triangles_are_cubers said:


> I have a tip for you for OH.
> 
> Table abusing should help you achieve sub-1:00. Don’t know what table abusing is? Check out some of Max’s OH solves. I did it and went from averaging over 1:00 to sub-50. I also use a block building method(Roux) as my main method.


There are videos on cubing world about Petrus OH. Also look at Kian Mansour's video about Roux OH. Max's OH isn't what most use and isn't better just because he uses it. He is an outlier.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 7, 2019)

Week 3 started, see main post for updates. Plus, @Tao Yu and @2180161, any advice for expanding and lookahead? If I go slowly, my movecount drops a lot, but it takes forever for me to find the pieces.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Oct 7, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Week 3 started, see main post for updates. Plus, @Tao Yu and @2180161, any advice for expanding and lookahead? If I go slowly, my movecount drops a lot, but it takes forever for me to find the pieces.


just practice more lol. Go slow and decrease lookahead, it takes a while.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 7, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> just practice more lol. Go slow and decrease lookahead, it takes a while.


Lol. And i think u mean increase.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 7, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Week 3 started, see main post for updates. Plus, @Tao Yu and @2180161, any advice for expanding and lookahead? If I go slowly, my movecount drops a lot, but it takes forever for me to find the pieces.


Go for the go slowly one and keep the same D colour. Also, make sure that the final 2x2x3 is built in the back. That's pretty key.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 14, 2019)

Week 4 out, my expansion still needs work, and as for my 2x2x2, just need to spam some solves and get comfortable with it.


----------



## Iwannaganx (Oct 14, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Week 3 started, see main post for updates. Plus, @Tao Yu and @2180161, any advice for expanding and lookahead? If I go slowly, my movecount drops a lot, but it takes forever for me to find the pieces.


I don't use Petrus, but for me, I was just doing some untimed solves and then *snap* lookahead=amazing. Obviously not amazing to a top cuber level, but I went from very very little to wayyyyy more.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 21, 2019)

Been kind of lazy for a bit, getting back into dedicated cubing.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 21, 2019)

Before your break, how was it going?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 21, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> Before your break, how was it going?


Ok I guess. Some steady improvement from sub 30 to sub 27, and a good 2x2x2. Sune COLLs learnt, I might start up learning T COLLs soon. No more improvement by spamming solves anymore


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 21, 2019)

You will improve by spamming solves, trust me. It's just slower progress, but it might be what you have to do once you've perfected terchnique. Also, definitely learn T COLL and otherwise good luck!


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 22, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I feel like it would be VERY hard to achieve even sub 12 with Petrus. Other methods have much more potential and have many more resources. There are hardly any videos on Petrus but quite a few more for CFOP being the most popular. Then Roux being the second most popular has a decent amount of videos. And then ZZ being Third has a few videos on it. I feel like you should switch to ZZ or Roux because there are still this block building elements to them so you would not be horrible using them at the start.


Just because there aren't videos on something doesn't mean it can't be done. I don't feel like the point of his "experiment" is to get fast, but to get fast with Petrus.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 22, 2019)

Haven't read the whole thread yet, but I wanna throw a few tips here that I think will help for OP, or anyone else who genuinely wants to put Petrus back on the map 

First, you should do your best to avoid focusing *too* much on the method Petrus itself, and instead just focus on getting better period (using Petrus obviously). This could include things like looking into your fingertricks and how you're performing certain triggers and sequences. Regardless of what method you use, improving your fingertricks will always be fundamental and paramount to getting faster 

For example, if you know how to do all of the steps of Petrus efficiently (or ANY method for that matter) but your fingertricks are lacking, then your speed and ability to solve quickly will be lacking period

Secondly, one of the unfortunate truths is that essentially all of the useful info content that exists for getting better at cubing is very much CFOP focused. There's some good Roux stuff out there too, and maybe a handful of nice ZZ focused videos. Still, for the most part, you're going to learn the most from content that isn't really intended for the method you're using

One quick idea that comes to mind is Cross + first pair in inspection for CFOP being a big deal, and something of a sticking point for cubers who haven't taken the time to practice *pushing* their inspection abilities by taking away the 15 seconds of inspection element when practicing at home. There's no reason why you can't apply the general logic of this to Petrus

Let's say currently you can only plan the 2x2x2 block half the time. Working towards being able to see it every time as a mini goal would be very helpful! From there, you could even take it up a notch by working on also seeing a corner edge pair that goes with the block on top of that. Making sure that the blocks aren't in the U layer when you solve them might be another thing you could work on (this would be relating the concept of "cross on bottom" to Petrus, since you'll want the first two layers to stay on bottom since LL is on U)

Again, there's a chance that I might be repeating advice already given ITT (cbf reading all of it lol), but hopefully this steers you in the right direction


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 22, 2019)

Do you guys think that sub 20 by January 19th is reasonable? Because I have a comp there, and I would like to make it to the semifinal at least, and maybe the final. (Based on previous competitions and their results). Sub 27 would put me around 72nd place, whereas currently the standards for the semifinal is top 64.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Oct 22, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Do you guys think that sub 20 by January 19th is reasonable? Because I have a comp there, and I would like to make it to the semifinal at least, and maybe the final. (Based on previous competitions and their results). Sub 27 would put me around 72nd place, whereas currently the standards for the semifinal is top 64.


where do you live I never knew there were comps where you could make finals with a 20second average. also 20seconds Is easily achievable by january


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 22, 2019)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> where do you live I never knew there were comps where you could make finals with a 20second average. also 20seconds Is easily achievable by january


Nah, not finals with 20 secs. I just want to achieve that. For semifinals, it’s around sub 22, finals sub 16. Note this is from 2018. It’s the Guildford Open 2020 comp.
K thanks for the answer.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 22, 2019)

Yeah, it is. Just practice the right way. Develop fingertricks (mainly by drilling LL algs and then it'll naturally come to your F2L) and focus on specific parts of your solve.


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 23, 2019)

Speaking of fingertricks and to come back to zbll once more, I would recommend that once you know coll, you could try to learn a little bit of 2GLL. Besides it being a subset of zbll, the algs are mostly really easy. Mainly T, U or L. 
Main reason for now is fingertricks, especially left hand stuff like U2 double flicks and also left index push for U. Learning 2GLL has greatly improved those moves for me. I used to regrip to do antisune with a right hand double U. Trying to get 2GLL to be fast forced me to practice the lefty double flick and now I do antisune from homegrip. Same applies to left index U push. I‘ve been using it before but learning 2GLL made me much better at it


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 26, 2019)

K I’ve learnt the T COLLs, recog is pretty bad though, and one alg I just can’t do fast yet. I haven’t been working too much on seeing my 2x2x2 in inspection, I find the piece, plan out the first few moves. 2x2x3 is improving slowly, still pretty bad, but another week and I think I’ll be good. Once I finish that off, I‘m going to work on EO recognition, learn all the 4 and 6 bad edges cases, and also improve on finger tricks. I’m literally just working through each step one by one. After THAT, I’ll probably put some work into inspecting my first block and a bit of the second. And some ZBLLs.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 26, 2019)

Which alg do you find slow? Otherwise, keep it up!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 26, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> Which alg do you find slow? Otherwise, keep it up!


Just my execution and muscle memory. It’ll go away.
R’ U2 R U R2 F R U R U’ R’ F’ R. T COLL. Executed so two unoriented corners are facing away from yoou.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 26, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Just my execution and muscle memory. It’ll go away.
> R’ U2 R U R2 F R U R U’ R’ F’ R. T COLL. Executed so two unoriented corners are facing away from yoou.


I use
R’ U R U2 L’ R’ U R U’ L


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 26, 2019)

If you regrip after the R2 and do the rest regripless, it should flow properly, with a thumb shift thing around the R' F point (if you start from neutral). The other alg is only really good for the ZBLL. Another potential alg is R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R'. Regripless and fast.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 27, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> If you regrip after the R2 and do the rest regripless, it should flow properly, with a thumb shift thing around the R' F point (if you start from neutral). The other alg is only really good for the ZBLL. Another potential alg is R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R U' R'. Regripless and fast.





Cubingcubecuber said:


> I use
> R’ U R U2 L’ R’ U R U’ L


I’ll work on it. Maybe try those algs as well.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 28, 2019)

Week 6 is out, and this should be the last week on 2x2x3. U COLLs started, 20 more to go. Check out the main post for updates!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 28, 2019)

A couple of things: are you building the block in the back, and are you making sure you can sub 2 all of your LL algorithms. Being able to do that will 'supercharge' your fingertricks. Otherwise, keep it up!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 28, 2019)

How do you do your Sunes by the way? My way seems pretty slow. And also the F Perm.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 28, 2019)

Thumb on FR and ring finger on BR. R with my wrist, U with right index, R' with wrist, U with right middle, R with my wrist, lefty double flick U2, R' with my wrist.
For F perm, same grip, R' with my wrist, U' with left index, F' with right thumb, then T perm and cancel into F U R should flow nicely.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 28, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> Thumb on FR and ring finger on BR. R with my wrist, U with right index, R' with wrist, U with right middle, R with my wrist, lefty double flick U2, R' with my wrist.
> For F perm, same grip, R' with my wrist, U' with left index, F' with right thumb, then T perm and cancel into F U R should flow nicely.


Thanks! The Sune one doesn’t work out for me though... Do you think this would work?
Thumb on F sticker of FRU, wrist R turn, left index finger U push with thumb guiding it, wrist R’ turn, middle finger U, wrist R, left hand double flick U2, wrist R’


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 28, 2019)

The thumb kinda stays on the FR edge before each R and on the UR edge before each R'. The Us slide underneath it (if that makes any sense).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 29, 2019)

My first recorded PB, lol. Got a 23.46 Ao5, pretty good considering they were all FullStep. Also, tip taken from this - you wanna get a PB, act like you’re gonna get one and go hyper in your solves (within reason).


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 29, 2019)

Nice! You've improved quickly.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 30, 2019)

Thought I should post my practise regime and what I’m going to be doing for people to see. I edited it into the main post. Should keep me busy for quite a while, then hopefully by the repeat I’ll be around sub 20 to sub 17.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 31, 2019)

Quick question p, just to satisfy my curiosity: is learning EJF2L worth it? Because then during the first 2/3 of the solve, I can go “that block is perfect except for that corners there, oh wait I can orient it during OLL later!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Oct 31, 2019)

Yes, EJLS is worth learning but I dunno if it's better just to build straight blocks then do it in LS or whatever when you get a corner in slot F2L case. In short, learn the algs but don't use them as EJ used them.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm really impressed by your dedication to this, I feel like most people (including myself tbh) would kind of abandon this sort of project after just a week or two. Great job, and keep it up!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 1, 2019)

Aerma said:


> I'm really impressed by your dedication to this, I feel like most people (including myself tbh) would kind of abandon this sort of project after just a week or two. Great job, and keep it up!


Thanks!


PapaSmurf said:


> Yes, EJLS is worth learning but I dunno if it's better just to build straight blocks then do it in LS or whatever when you get a corner in slot F2L case. In short, learn the algs but don't use them as EJ used them.


Why not though? I guess using it during F2L would waste the time you could have saved during LS?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm thinking with ZBLL ultimately. If you do a 2x2x3 with a twisted corner, then you solve F2L, you have to rotate back to your twisted corner, do EJLS, PLL. On the other hand, you could do a normal 2x2x3, end up having a twisted corner in F2L for your last pair, do EJLS rotationless then do PLL, spending very little time on EJLS then having a good ZBLL. On the other other hand, you could do a normal 2x2x3 and have a non corner twisted in slot edge solved case and go straight on to ZBLL after, so I think that, when the second option comes up, EJLS is worth it, but in the first or third options, it isn't, and it's very easy to avoid the first one.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 4, 2019)

Starting week 7, more practising on 2x2x3, yay. I should probably edit the mains post and include spoilers soon, but I tried yesterday, and I failed miserably. Also, I’m spending too much time on the forums . I gotta actually cube and not spend time posting on here. I’ll be off practising soon.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 4, 2019)

Sub 1 min OH average, . After I get my two handed times down, I think I’ll do some work in OH, at least enough to make comp cutiff.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 11, 2019)

Week 8, same target as last week. I think I’ve got how to do my expansion now . Just need practise.
As for U COLLs, I’m just being lazy with algs... Might learn some tomorrow.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 11, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Week 8, same target as last week. I think I’ve got how to do my expansion now . Just need practise.
> As for U COLLs, I’m just being lazy with algs... Might learn some tomorrow.


Do you have a video of you solving anywhere, or would you make one? I'd love to see what your solves look like so I could give some guided suggestions


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 11, 2019)

Sorry, no. My parents have like this internet policy thing. Plus, I can’t even ‘legally’ have a youtube account. I can do constructions and descriptions though, even if it dampens the whole ‘how do you solve’ effect.
You can see some of my speed/fmc solutions at the bottom of the How to get faster using the Petrus Method Guide


----------



## ProStar (Nov 11, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Sub 1 min OH average, . After I get my two handed times down, I think I’ll do some work in OH, at least enough to make comp cutiff.



What's the cutoff for OH?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 12, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> What's the cutoff for OH?


40 seconds... I got sub 1 min with some serious OH practise before, but I normally average around 1:05.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 18, 2019)

Taking a bit of a break, check the main post. Just some spamming solves.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 24, 2019)

It’s been 68 days since I started my sub 8 quest. I am now averaging 25 seconds, which doesn’t seem like a big improvement, but is actually quite a lot, considering I was averaging high twenties on September 23rd. My first block has become a lot more efficient, I have learnt almost 3 COLL sets, and most important of all, I have improved my 2x2x3 greatly. Now it’s just a bunch of cases to me, which I see, and formulate a plan for. I can still, obviously improve, turn it into a series of F2L algs, but I think that’s done at long last for now. I’ll be moving onto edge orientation tomorrow.

Could anybody more experienced then me point out the most efficient way to do EO? I currently find a pair of bad edges, fix, find next set, fix, and so on. I occasionally see 4 edges simultaneously and manage a 4 bad edges alg. Should I stop doing this, and work on two stages: Finding the bad edges, Executing algs as fast as possibe.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 25, 2019)

I think that the more you do EO, the easier it will become, but if I were you, try to focus on the bad edges as you finish the 2x2x3 every time. It will be weird and difficult, but the more you do it the easier the transition will be.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 25, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> I think that the more you do EO, the easier it will become, but if I were you, try to focus on the bad edges as you finish the 2x2x3 every time. It will be weird and difficult, but the more you do it the easier the transition will be.


Thanks! So what you’re saying is to find the edges, then fix them, but find them during 2x2x3 to take up as little time as possible.


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 25, 2019)

Or you could just use petrus...


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2019)

Deadloxz said:


> Or you could just use petrus...



What they were discussing was the fastest way to do Petrus. What you're saying is the equivalent to saying using a SH to insert an F2L pair isn't CFOP.


----------



## Deadloxz (Nov 25, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> What they were discussing was the fastest way to do Petrus. What you're saying is the equivalent to saying using a SH to insert an F2L pair isn't CFOP.


r/whoosh


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 29, 2019)

Papasmurf, your alg for COLL L6 doesn’t seem to work. I get a headlights every time I try it.

Ok never mind, I’m an idiot and misread the alg.

I got another one anyway, my original OCLL one.
(U2) F’ r U R’ U’ r’ F R F’


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 29, 2019)

The alg definitely works and is one move less than your one, although most of the algs for that case are good anyway.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 29, 2019)

PapaSmurf said:


> The alg definitely works and is one move less than your one, although most of the algs for that case are good anyway.


Yeah I see know. I personally prefer mine tho


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 2, 2019)

More of EO practise, also just casually doing some slow solving and looking out for move count. I’m really lazy at learning algs, so L COLLs once again.

Also guys, do you think I should post some example solves? They could show my progress and also provide opportunity for critique. They are time consuming so maybe monthly?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 2, 2019)

Posting solves is a good idea. And learn all the L COLLs this week so that you can get them in your muscle memory easier.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 6, 2019)

Yes! Sub 50 OH PB and Sub 40 single! Hope to be able to beat my sub 35 brother one handed vs two handed at one point. 
Also, with the poll votes, I’ve decided to make some example solves. I’ll post on Jan 1st, every month from then.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 9, 2019)

I’ve just realised how inefficient I am. I generally average anywhere from 50-60 moves. So this week I’m going to go back through all my techniques, set some movecount expectations and decrease to sub 55. I’m also going to spam solves to get comfortable with what I’ve learnt so far.

Pi COLLs too.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 10, 2019)

55 moves is generally expected without ZBLL, so that's a good aim. And definitely learn more COLL.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 10, 2019)

Just got Pi and H left! Then full ZBLL...
I’ve always been thinking that I’m really inefficient every time I solve, due to watching Lars’ 40ish move solves, even if they were FMC so being 20 moves behind seemed like a big jump.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 16, 2019)

This week I’m going to turn round and finish 2x2x3 off, because it doesn’t seem to be improving much with mindless practising. Plus, I’m going to do Pi COLLs because I was reviewing L recognition last week.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 20, 2019)

Anybody help? Just learning COLL algs from PapaSmurf’s docs, and found the First here tricky. Can anybody explain how to execute this alg preferably without regripping, or smoothly, as in as much detail as possible?
R U R’ U F’ R U2 R’ U2 R’ F R
PS if you think it’s a bad alg, let me know if you have a replacement.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 20, 2019)

The way I do this case, is hold the headlights on right, then do L’ U R U’ L U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’
I personally find it better than that one.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 20, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> The way I do this case, is hold the headlights on right, then do L’ U R U’ L U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’
> I personally find it better than that one.


Thanks! I might switch to that one, basically a Niklas variation with extra moves at the end.
I’ll wait to see if anybody has some tips first.


----------



## fun at the joy (Dec 20, 2019)

That's what I would do:





Basically just do F' with left index finger and the rest should be easy, maybe those fingertricks are a bit hard to get used to and not that reliable.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 20, 2019)

fun at the joy said:


> That's what I would do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I do the F’ from that position, it turns the S layer with it too. I might just learn the new alg, easier to execute.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 21, 2019)

R wrist. U push with left index from LUB. R' wrist. U with right index. F' with right thumb. R wrist. U2 left double flick. R' wrist. U2 left double flick. R' wrist. F right index. R wrist. 
I hope that makes sense, and it's definitely faster than the RUL.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 21, 2019)

Ok I’ve decided to use my original alg, and I think I‘ve got it now. So I do R U R’ U, then my right index holds the S layer at UL, while the left index pushes and does the First. Then it flows easily.


----------



## Brest (Dec 21, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok I’ve decided to use my original alg, and I think I‘ve got it now. So I do R U R’ U, then my right index holds the S layer at UL, while the left index pushes and does the First. Then it flows easily.


I just use right thumb for F' and the rest is normal


PetrusQuber said:


> let me know if you have a replacement.


r' U r U r' U' r U R2' F R F' R


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 21, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> R U R’ U F’ R U2 R’ U2 R’ F R



I do: U ( R U' ) ( r' F ) ( R' F r U r' F r )


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 21, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Anybody help? Just learning COLL algs from PapaSmurf’s docs, and found the First here tricky. Can anybody explain how to execute this alg preferably without regripping, or smoothly, as in as much detail as possible?
> R U R’ U F’ R U2 R’ U2 R’ F R
> PS if you think it’s a bad alg, let me know if you have a replacement.


I do R U’ L’ U R’ U L U L’ U L


----------



## Hazel (Dec 21, 2019)

You could also do (U') R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L'. It's one of my favorite Pi ZBLL cases


----------



## RyanP12 (Dec 21, 2019)

You could try some Petrus FMC to get better and more efficient at blockbuilding/F2L. EO is also something that you should work on. Many people, like me, do EO very inefficiently. Also for COLLs use this doc:





COLL (Tao Yu) - Google Drive







docs.google.com




And for ZBLLs(when you get there): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1QGJKEyivpm1axo19eDokgItxqQC5pI2-YciVTezJ7JY/htmlview
Or:





Juju ZBLL - Google Drive







docs.google.com




Note that you can use the ZBLL sheet to look for alternate algs for COLL cases, that are better for you.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 21, 2019)

RyanP12 said:


> You could try some Petrus FMC to get better and more efficient at blockbuilding/F2L. EO is also something that you should work on. Many people, like me, do EO very inefficiently. Also for COLLs use this doc:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I do slow solving quite a lot. I’ll try some full out FMC one time. Thanks for the algs! How would people do EO ‘efficiently’, by the way?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2019)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah, I do slow solving quite a lot. I’ll try some full out FMC one time. Thanks for the algs! How would people do EO ‘efficiently’, by the way?


TL;DR: Use all of these- F R' F', B' R B, S R' S', S' U' S,

Hey! I'm not too experienced with Petrus, I just decided to do some solves with it today, and I'm anywhere from 20 to 35 seconds. It's really fun, I'm going to keep doing Petrus speedsolves! Anyway, during the solves I tried to do everything as efficiently as I could, my 2x2x2 blocks are sometimes only 5 or 6 moves, but I noticed that my EO stage was pretty inefficient, requiring upwards of 10 moves. Now, I had a goal in mind to figure out how to improve the EO step. It's inefficient because I realized I was only using one sequence to solve EO, F R' F'. Now this is good and all, it flips the UF and DR edges, but I was doing setup moves.....
Eh this story is getting too long I'll just give you the algs already xD
F R' F' flips two, UF and DR. - B R B' flips two, UR and UB.
S R' S flips four, UL, FR, UR, BR. - S' U' S flips four, DR, UF, UR, UB.

Petrus pros, what do you use?

Edit:
Making a list of all EO algs for Petrus. Includes Pyjam's algs and anything else I find right now:
F R'* F'
B' R* B
S R'* S'
S' U'* S
D' r U* r' D
r U' r' U2 r U r'
F' U* F
Fw R* Fw'
*= turn can be clockwise or anticlockwise.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 22, 2019)

Other good algs for EO:
r U' r' U2 r U r'
D' r U* r' D


----------



## RyanP12 (Dec 22, 2019)

I’m not sure of any good complete EO trigger/alg sheets for Petrus(although I haven’t done much research), i might try to gen some new ones if needed.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 22, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> TL;DR: Use all of these- F R' F', B' R B, S R' S', S' U' S,
> 
> Hey! I'm not too experienced with Petrus, I just decided to do some solves with it today, and I'm anywhere from 20 to 35 seconds. It's really fun, I'm going to keep doing Petrus speedsolves! Anyway, during the solves I tried to do everything as efficiently as I could, my 2x2x2 blocks are sometimes only 5 or 6 moves, but I noticed that my EO stage was pretty inefficient, requiring upwards of 10 moves. Now, I had a goal in mind to figure out how to improve the EO step. It's inefficient because I realized I was only using one sequence to solve EO, F R' F'. Now this is good and all, it flips the UF and DR edges, but I was doing setup moves.....
> Eh this story is getting too long I'll just give you the algs already xD
> ...





Pyjam said:


> Other good algs for EO:
> r U' r' U2 r U r'
> D' r U* r' D


Woah, thanks for the algs! I only ever knew of the ones including L/R and U, as well as the M move ones. Wait, I just realised, those are the ones I use, just done with the block on the left . 
Never used the wide move ones before though.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 22, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> TL;DR: Use all of these- F R' F', B' R B, S R' S', S' U' S,
> 
> Hey! I'm not too experienced with Petrus, I just decided to do some solves with it today, and I'm anywhere from 20 to 35 seconds. It's really fun, I'm going to keep doing Petrus speedsolves! Anyway, during the solves I tried to do everything as efficiently as I could, my 2x2x2 blocks are sometimes only 5 or 6 moves, but I noticed that my EO stage was pretty inefficient, requiring upwards of 10 moves. Now, I had a goal in mind to figure out how to improve the EO step. It's inefficient because I realized I was only using one sequence to solve EO, F R' F'. Now this is good and all, it flips the UF and DR edges, but I was doing setup moves.....
> Eh this story is getting too long I'll just give you the algs already xD
> ...





PetrusQuber said:


> Woah, thanks for the algs! I only ever knew of the ones including L/R and U, as well as the M move ones. Wait, I just realised, those are the ones I use, just done with the block on the left .
> Never used the wide move ones before though.



Is it not better to always solve EO with the block in the back? <R, U L> is a lot faster than <F, B, R>.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 22, 2019)

What I was thinking. But maybe the rotation needed to switch to RU gen afterwards cancels out that speed. I learnt from Lar’s site though, and he does it in the back.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok so I’m going to move on to finishing F2L this week, and learn the last of the H COLLs. After that, if F2L turns out OK, I might review my blockbuilding in Steps 1&2, and also focus on inspection usage. I should probably learn how to do COLl recognition from at least two angles as well.

Quick question, is it worth having the ability to choose an easy 2x2x1 from 4 of the different options when finishing F2L? Or should I just use the 2 on the R layer?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Dec 23, 2019)

Definitely do block in back for EO and initially build block in back prefereably. So solve 2x2x2 in BDL then, unless the 2x2x1 on F is really good, solve the 2x2x1 on R. That sets you up really nicely for EO and will allow you to lookahead much more easily. I would also work on drilling your algs. If you can't sub 2 all of the COLLs on that sheet, you should work on that. Same with PLL. That will then benefit the rest of your solve as you will have better fingertricks and tps etc. And definitely learn COLL recog from 2 angles (U2 away from each other).


----------



## ProStar (Dec 23, 2019)

Do you know full PLL? I guess you don't really need it with COLL + cross on top every time, but just wondering.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 23, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Do you know full PLL? I guess you don't really need it with COLL + cross on top every time, but just wondering.


Yes, I do


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 28, 2019)

After I finish COLL and 2 sided recognition, I think I’m going to be learning ZBLL. Since a quick search of ZBLL recognition yielded not much, I was thinking, how should I take the recognition? I was thinking COLL recognition, then looking at the UFR corner and it’s surrounding edges - no idea what it’s called.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

@Aerma, how do you do ZBLL recognition?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 28, 2019)

ProStar said:


> @Aerma, how do you do ZBLL recognition?


I've only learned 5/6 of Pi by now so I can only really speak for that I hold the cube so the headlights are on the left. I recognize the COLL case, then look at the 3 R stickers and depending on the case, URF/URB, to figure out what subset of the COLL I have. For example, if I have Pi 2GLL and there's a 1x2 block on the back on R, that narrows it down to 3 ZBLL cases. Then, I look at the two stickers on F and, depending on the case, I might look at UFL or UFR. For Pi, that's always enough to narrow it down. I might make a video or something once I finish Pi to go through every case and explain my recognition process, might make more sense that way.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 30, 2019)

Week 15 started


----------



## brododragon (Jan 1, 2020)

I don't know if you're already doing this, but record your solves. Even if you can't post them, you can still self-critique yourself.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I don't know if you're already doing this, but record your solves. Even if you can't post them, you can still self-critique yourself.


I’ve never thought about that in depth before. Thanks!


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 1, 2020)

EO with Block in back vs block on left is an interesting question. Up until now, pretty much all fast Petrus solvers have done block in back. Block on right had been thought of as bad since we didn't know any good algs for it. Now though, as some people have posted, there have been some decent algs found for block on right.

I've not heard of anyone who has gotten good at block on right to the point where it's faster than block in back, but I think it's something worth looking into and something you should experiment with yourself. Sub 8 is after all unexplored territory, and you should be prepared to try things people have not tried before, and do your own analyses.

I don't think there has been a unanimous agreement on how best to recognize ZBLL. My way is to is use COLL recognition and then pay attention to easy to recognize patterns such as the ones here. Then, once you have learned a basic kind of recognition, I think 2-sided recognition could be learned by doing a lot of training, perhaps by grouping similar cases together. This is much like how many people learn 2 look PLL without really trying, just by doing a lot of solves, except I feel that more targeted practise might be needed for a set as big as ZBLL. 

I'm sure that not everyone will agree with this method, but I'm just posting it so that you can have a think about it and decide if you like this method or other methods. As well, ZBLL is a big set: you can experiment with several different recognition methods before you are even finished and see which works best for you. In fact I think it is very important to constantly adjust your strategy while learning ZBLL to account for discoveries you've made regarding how best you learn - it is quite difficult to get it right from the very start.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks! So COLL, then just looking for patterns and blocks like in full PLL?
About the block in back, I feel R U/F L gen is much better than F U/R B gen, but there leaves much to be researched.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 2, 2020)

Just did an example solve in the Petrus Example Solve Game, please feel free to critique! (Link on main post, post 23)


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Thanks! So COLL, then just looking for patterns and blocks like in full PLL?



Yes, that is an accurate summary of what I said. As I said, it's just my opinion on the best way to do approach ZBLL recognition. 

I think that using easy to recognize patterns like the ones in the document I linked should be relatively uncontroversial, I don't think it makes sense to ignore them even if you primarily use a different recognition method, and it's kinda hard to ignore them anyway once you've seen them. What people might disagree on is how to eventually learn 2-sided recognition, some people might argue that you should learn a system that allows for 2-sided recognition from the very start (using a system like the one on the wiki), which my proposal would not do. My counter to this is that doing it my way ensures that your brain picks up on the patterns that are naturally easy and fast to recognize.



PetrusQuber said:


> About the block in back, I feel R U/F L gen is much better than F U/R B gen, but there leaves much to be researched.



While movegroup is a good informal way to decide which method is better, it's important to remember that at the end of the day, it's the time that matters. The deciding factor is whether block on right algs are on average faster than block in back algs (taking the rotation for block in back into account) - movegroup doesn't matter if you can simply do the algs for one faster. It's pretty likely that the fastest block on right alg are not mostly FURB, as you can see, a few people have posted algs that include r moves.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 3, 2020)

I think he means block on left, not right, but it could be good, but it would require optimisation for it to be faster. It could be the thing where you need less work to be good at EO with block in back but overall it's slower but you need more work for block on L, but overall it's faster.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 3, 2020)

Hmmm, with all this discussion going on, I’m going to make a debate thing here, and also list pros and cons, e.g. no rotation needed, fingertrickier, etc.
———————————————————————————————————————
*Block in Back*
Pros: Fingertricks come easily
After alg, no regrip needed

Cons: Needs rotation after for RU F2L
Certain wide move algs require Fs
———————————————————————————————————————
*Block on right*
Pros: Doesn’t need rotation after for RU F2L
Certain wide move algs are better (r vs f)

Cons: Triggers like F R F’ leave you not in home grip
Arguable whether F is slower than L and B is slower


Please let me know about better arguments, why certain arguments are invalid, new arguments, etc.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 3, 2020)

Just discovered M‘ U M U2 M’ U M and all it’s mirrors, reverses, and translations . For people who dislike using F and B. Even faster than H Perm (sub 1 alg)
(Block on right)


----------



## xcross (Jan 4, 2020)

Hey! Thanks for replying to my thread! I really think this is a great project to see if petrus can get a low time! I just watched a few videos on petrus and I think its a great method! Good luck!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 7, 2020)

I broke my average PB a couple days back, with a sub 20 times . Nice lookahead and TPS combo, which lead to extremely good solves. I think there was a 16, counting 18, and the rest were 20s and 21s. Next two weeks will just be practising mindlessly because I’ve got a competition coming up and would like to be sub 20 solidly by then (which I’m sure is possible since I just got a sub 20 average). Plus, learning new things is not good for short term improvement.
Happy cubing!


----------



## Deadloxz (Jan 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I broke my average PB a couple days back, with a sub 20 times . Nice lookahead and TPS combo, which lead to extremely good solves. I think there was a 16, counting 18, and the rest were 20s and 21s. Next two weeks will just be practising mindlessly because I’ve got a competition coming up and would like to be sub 20 solidly by then (which I’m sure is possible since I just got a sub 20 average). Plus, learning new things is not good for short term improvement.
> Happy cubing!


Dude you are improving so fast! I should start practicing 3x3 more because I don't want you beating me to a sub 20 average of 100  20.91 avg of 100 with a 10.31 fullstep pb.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I broke my average PB a couple days back, with a sub 20 times . Nice lookahead and TPS combo, which lead to extremely good solves. I think there was a 16, counting 18, and the rest were 20s and 21s. Next two weeks will just be practising mindlessly because I’ve got a competition coming up and would like to be sub 20 solidly by then (which I’m sure is possible since I just got a sub 20 average). Plus, learning new things is not good for short term improvement.
> Happy cubing!


Mindless practicing might not be the best, you should still analyze your solves and focus on weak points.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 8, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Mindless practicing might not be the best, you should still analyze your solves and focus on weak points.


Yeah I will do so to some extent, but not like practise new techniques, like e.g. trying to inspect part of 2x2x3, looking for better pairing methods in F2L, etc, unless it’s an obvious problem.


Deadloxz said:


> Dude you are improving so fast! I should start practicing 3x3 more because I don't want you beating me to a sub 20 average of 100  20.91 avg of 100 with a 10.31 fullstep pb.


Thanks


----------



## ProStar (Jan 8, 2020)

Found a cool Petrus solve:

Scramble: U2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L' D B' U2 R U R U' R

z2 // Inspection

F L2 F' L2 U L // 2x2x2

U2 R' U' (R U R' U')3 // 2x2x3

y2 U' F' R' F' R // EO

y' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R U R' // F2L

U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL/COLL

M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // PLL/EPLL

U' // AUF

F2L probably could've been more efficient, but it looks pretty cool lol

Also you can get 20 move XXCross for CFOP lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Found a cool Petrus solve:
> 
> Scramble: U2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 B' U2 F2 L' D B' U2 R U R U' R
> 
> ...


Nice! Yeah, the CFOP like 2x2x3 kind of destroyed the efficiency, but oh well. Fast enough to execute.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 9, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'm really impressed by your dedication to this, I feel like most people (including myself tbh) would kind of abandon this sort of project after just a week or two. Great job, and keep it up!


Long bump, just thought of a good reply, and couldn’t resist lol...
Well, I’m improving nice and steadily with Petrus, no roadblocks or anything so far, and I don’t see reason to switch method at the moment (Petrus is fun, has a lot of freedom, is unexplored, etc). Plus I am not anywhere near sub 8 yet, so I’m sure I can keep improving for quite a while. I also really want to get sub 15, and it looks like Petrus is going to take me there . So to quit this would be to basicalily quit cubing, unless I switched method.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Long bump, just thought of a good reply, and couldn’t resist lol...
> Well, I’m improving nice and steadily with Petrus, no roadblocks or anything so far, and I don’t see reason to switch method at the moment (Petrus is fun, has a lot of freedom, is unexplored, etc). Plus I am not anywhere near sub 8 yet, so I’m sure I can keep improving for quite a while. I also really want to get sub 15, and it looks like Petrus is going to take me there . So to quit this would be to basicalily quit cubing, unless I switched method.



PetrusQueber has been sitting in his room in the dark, just thinking about what he should say to the brilliant and complimentary comment that Aerma posted for all this time lol


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Long bump, just thought of a good reply, and couldn’t resist lol...
> Well, I’m improving nice and steadily with Petrus, no roadblocks or anything so far, and I don’t see reason to switch method at the moment (Petrus is fun, has a lot of freedom, is unexplored, etc). Plus I am not anywhere near sub 8 yet, so I’m sure I can keep improving for quite a while. I also really want to get sub 15, and it looks like Petrus is going to take me there . So to quit this would be to basicalily quit cubing, unless I switched method.


You can definitely get sub 10 Petrus and probably lower. Of course you're gonna get there! If you aren't concentrating on anything specific, I would recommend learning more algs (2GLL) or working on inspection. The earlier you work on both of them, the better it will be for you in the long run. Keep it up!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 9, 2020)

My next focus will probably be trying to see the entire 2x2x2 in inspection and maybe a 2x2x3 piece . I‘ll start learning ZBLL soon as well. What is 2GLL?


> ’PetrusQuber has been sitting in his room in the dark, just thinking about what he should say to the brilliant and complimentary comment that Aerma posted for all this time lol’


LOL. Nah, I’m just looking through the thread, and thinking, hmm, maybe I should get round to replying to some people...


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 9, 2020)

2GLL (2-gen LL) is every LL case that can be solved using <RU> only. EO and CP have to be solved. On the sheet here, it's every COLL set that has 2GLL next to it (rather conveniently). There are 12 algs per orientation (bar H, where there are 8) but, as with COLL, it's not worthwhile to learn the sunes and anti sunes. And definitely make sure you can see the 2x2x2 in inspection. That alone will drop maybe half a second off your times.


----------



## brododragon (Jan 9, 2020)

I want to get sub-15 with Petrus. Should I just use it with ZBLL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 9, 2020)

Mmm, ZBLL is not needed for sub 15, just do normal Petrus with COLL/EPLL or OCLL/PLL


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 10, 2020)

Yay. I'm Sub-15ish with Petrus (and a little Lazy CFOP-ish). At least with Petrus, I'm able to solve faster because I turn fast and solve it in quite fewer moves than CFOP. (Roux is just very confusing.) And the fact that I don't need lookahead is just way easier for me. (If you know me, I can't lookahead because it's just hard for me to do and takes a lot of thinking and focus, plus I'm impatient so I won't be training myself how to lookahead.)

Getting sub-10 on petrus is quite hard because that's where prediction and plain luck comes into play.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 10, 2020)

How long did it take you to get sub 15 with Petrus?


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 10, 2020)

Between 2-3 weeks?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 10, 2020)

Are you kidding me? I improved by like 3 seconds in 2-3 weeks...

Edit: I meant from starting speedcubing.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jan 10, 2020)

> Edit: I meant from starting speedcubing.



Ohhhhhhh
Frickin 4 years lol
1 year with stuck with CFOP, 2 years with Lazy CFOP, and then half Lazy CFOP to now advanced to Petrus.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 10, 2020)

I would say that even if ZBLL is definitely non-essential to sub 15, it would be good to have at least a few sets down asap. It will spread the load out more.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 10, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> I would say that even if ZBLL is definitely non-essential to sub 15, it would be good to have at least a few sets down asap. It will spread the load out more.


Definitely, even it’s just a few algs. For example, T-32 is the first ZBLL I learned and it’s super easy to recognize and execute


----------



## ProStar (Jan 10, 2020)

Here's a pretty easy Petrus scramble I ran across: F' D' F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F2 U2 R' F' R D F' L' B' R2 D'

Do R/B/W for 2x2x2 and R/G/W for 2x2x3. Then you can get 2 misoriented edges and an easy F2L.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 11, 2020)

Deadloxz said:


> Dude you are improving so fast! I should start practicing 3x3 more because I don't want you beating me to a sub 20 average of 100  20.91 avg of 100 with a 10.31 fullstep pb.


Ahaha @Deadloxz, I just got an 18 seconds ao5 . Looks like that sub 20 ao100’s coming soon 

PS I practise quite a lot, at least one hour at my desk a day, doing a mix of slow solving and stackmat solves.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ahaha @Deadloxz, I just got an 18 seconds ao5 . Looks like that sub 20 ao100’s coming soon
> 
> PS I practise quite a lot, at least one hour at my desk a day, doing a mix of slow solving and stackmat solves.


Nice! Have you been having any success with one looking the 2x2x2?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 12, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Nice! Have you been having any success with one looking the 2x2x2?


Sometimes, sometimes not. It depends on if the the pieces are in an easy group that I’ve practised a lot, or scattered around, in which case I have to make it up as I go along. Hopefully I can improve on that before the competition.


----------



## mukerflap (Jan 13, 2020)

Bro if u dont wanna learn whole of zbll try doing Petrus-Blah its where b4 u insert the last pair you deorient all the corners so you only get Pi or H zbll which is easy recognition. Look into zz last layer varients beacuse petrus and zz end up in the same spot there


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 13, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> Bro if u dont wanna learn whole of zbll try doing Petrus-Blah its where b4 u insert the last pair you deorient all the corners so you only get Pi or H zbll which is easy recognition. Look into zz last layer varients beacuse petrus and zz end up in the same spot there


Thanks! I will be looking into that. But I think I’m going to do full ZBLL anyway. How easy is it to force Pi/H?


----------



## mukerflap (Jan 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Thanks! I will looking into that. But I think I’m going to do full ZBLL anyway. How easy is it to force Pi/H?


U dont lose anything by doing petrus blah you learn zbll anyway. the deorientation algs are like 20 and easy af but theres no good list of them


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 13, 2020)

IMO, doing any restriction of sets isn't worthwhile. The most worthwhile would be to force 2 corners orientated, as that's super easy too, but even then, just learn the algs and add them in over time. It's less effort and you can use it to force yourself to look for CO during last slot.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 13, 2020)

Still a long way to go before I decide anyway, two ZBLL sets will take some time (72 algorithms)


----------



## Deadloxz (Jan 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ahaha @Deadloxz, I just got an 18 seconds ao5 . Looks like that sub 20 ao100’s coming soon
> 
> PS I practise quite a lot, at least one hour at my desk a day, doing a mix of slow solving and stackmat solves.


I got a 19.98 ao100. I still globally average 20.5 but improving so much. Although, I have not gotten much practice recently because of school and sports. Also, do you think you will ever finish all of the ZBLLS?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 13, 2020)

Deadloxz said:


> I got a 19.98 ao100. I still globally average 20.5 but improving so much. Although, I have not gotten much practice recently because of school and sports. Also, do you think you will ever finish all of the ZBLLS?


Nice! Although I haven’t started yet, I’m sure I will, if I’m dedicated. On previous occasions, I have learnt around 4 algorithms in a single day, so if I keep going like that, I can finish in around 120 days. But I’m not sure if I’m going to learn S or AS, as I have heard it is the worst case for ZBLL.


----------



## Deadloxz (Jan 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice! Although I haven’t started yet, I’m sure I will, if I’m dedicated. On previous occasions, I have learnt around 4 algorithms in a single day, so if I keep going like that, I can finish in around 120 days. But I’m not sure if I’m going to learn S or AS, as I have heard it is the worst case for ZBLL.


I believe you can do it. If you learn ZBLL in 120 days that would be awesome and very fast!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 13, 2020)

Yeah, probably not going to manage this, what with learning recognition and getting it down too.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 15, 2020)

Ok, quick update, sub 21 now, going to start learning T ZBLL set, competition in 4 days . Only 13 seconds until sub 8 haha. I originally said 20 in the first post.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok, quick update, sub 21 now, going to start learning T ZBLL set, competition in 4 days . Only 13 seconds until sub 8 haha. I originally said 20 in the first post.


If I have any advice, take your time while learning your first ZBLL set. After you finish T and become comfortable with it, then you can learn other sets much faster. This way, you have the practice learning T, so you really know what you're doing by the time you start another.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 15, 2020)

Aerma said:


> If I have any advice, take your time while learning your first ZBLL set. After you finish T and become comfortable with it, then you can learn other sets much faster. This way, you have the practice learning T, so you really know what you're doing by the time you start another.


Just curious, why did you learn Pi ZBLL first?
I'm thinking about learning all of Pi first because the COLL recognition is one of the easiest since you can instantly tell just from looking at the top.


----------



## mukerflap (Jan 15, 2020)

Aerma said:


> If I have any advice, take your time while learning your first ZBLL set. After you finish T and become comfortable with it, then you can learn other sets much faster. This way, you have the practice learning T, so you really know what you're doing by the time you start another.


isnt zbll h the best cuz only 40 algs and easiest recog


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 15, 2020)

ZBLL T is the best, because the algs are better. It also has really good recog. Pi recog isn't as simple and the algs aren't that good. H is similar to Pi but with algs that appear less frequently.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 15, 2020)

My first two T ZBLL algs start with a Sune, then a variant of Anti-Sune. Not complaining. I can sub 2 them easily now. 

Edit: And the third one’s a variant of Sune and an Anti-Sune lol. Unfortunately, the list stops there, so no more easy algorithms.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Still a long way to go before I decide anyway, two ZBLL sets will take some time (72 algorithms)


Might also learn ZBLL at some point closer to the end of this year. Quite a few cubers use ZB - such as Anthony Brooks, you may want to check out his channel on tips for memo of such a large alg set. Good luck.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Might also learn ZBLL at some point closer to the end of this year. Quite a few cubers use ZB - such as Anthony Brooks, you may want to check out his channel on tips for memo of such a large alg set. Good luck.


Yeah, I’m using his alg sheet, it’s up on my wall because I don’t want to keep checking my iPad or note down all those algs... It doesn’t have AS and S though, are they really that bad?


Edit: Realised there was a typo in the post you replied to lol, it’s 144 algorithms for *two* sets.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 15, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> Just curious, why did you learn Pi ZBLL first?
> I'm thinking about learning all of Pi first because the COLL recognition is one of the easiest since you can instantly tell just from looking at the top.


Pi is one of the sets that I knew nothing about besides COLL, so I thought it would be the most fun  and it was fun!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 15, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> isnt zbll h the best cuz only 40 algs and easiest recog


Also, h has bad recognition because it’s the only case that have double symmetry. So, recog can be really bad sometimes.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 16, 2020)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> Also, h has bad recognition because it’s the only case that have double symmetry. So, recog can be really bad sometimes.


I see you are learning from different sets at once. Is it working for you or would you recommend learning a whole set first before moving on to the next.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 16, 2020)

Juju ZBLL


Preamble Complete ZBLL list (3x3 & OH),Please create a copy of this doc by clicking "File" then "Create copy", so you can track your progress by checking the boxes. Each set/page contains a box which will count the algs you know. Please note that for some cases,...




docs.google.com




This doc has better algs. Anthony's are a bit outdated and these ones are definitely better on average.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 16, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I see you are learning from different sets at once. Is it working for you or would you recommend learning a whole set first before moving on to the next.


The other numbers are just cases that are basic and that are just oll’s and variations.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 16, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Juju ZBLL
> 
> 
> Preamble Complete ZBLL list (3x3 & OH),Please create a copy of this doc by clicking "File" then "Create copy", so you can track your progress by checking the boxes. Each set/page contains a box which will count the algs you know. Please note that for some cases,...
> ...


How much will it affect me having slightly outdated algorithms, because I’ve already put them up on my wall, and I have a screen time thing. If there’s a really bad algorithm, I can refer to that.


Also, bad news. Heading to period 5 after lunch in school, I attempted to open a door, and somebody from the other side slammed the door open, catching my pinkie against the wall. So now it’s bruised, and bleeding slightly. And it has to be my left one, the finger I use the most for OH . Hopefully it can heal before the competition...


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Also, bad news. Heading to period 5 after lunch in school, I attempted to open a door, and somebody from the other side slammed the door open, catching my pinkie against the wall. So now it’s bruised, and bleeding slightly. And it has to be my left one, the finger I use the most for OH . Hopefully it can heal before the competition...


Ow. I hope it heals quickly. Did you mean slam the door closed though?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 16, 2020)

He opened the door from the other side, while my hand was still on the door handle, and it got pushed against the wall.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> He opened the door from the other side, while my hand was still on the door handle, and it got pushed against the wall.


Oh, ok, that sounds painful.


----------



## RyanP12 (Jan 17, 2020)

ZBLL (Jabari Nuruddin, Justin Taylor, Tao Yu) - Google Drive







docs.google.com


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 17, 2020)

Having slightly outdated algorithms over 472 algs is a lot of bad algorithms, so long term it will affect you a lot.


RyanP12 said:


> ZBLL (Jabari Nuruddin, Justin Taylor, Tao Yu) - Google Drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is basically the precursor to the one I linked, but they're also good. The sheet I linked isn't all optimal algs, but no one has bothered to go through them all and ZBLL will take a lot longer to be optimised than most algsets.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 17, 2020)

Ok, guess it’s time to print out a new sheet lol. Actually, I probably won’t, I’ll just look up the algorithms...

Good thing my first 4 algorithms don’t need to be changed. Also, is this the Anthony Brooks ZBLL sheet you were talking about?


http://www.brookscubing.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Anthony-Brooks-ZBLL.pdf


----------



## Hazel (Jan 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok, guess it’s time to print out a new sheet lol. Actually, I probably won’t, I’ll just look up the algorithms...
> 
> Good thing my first 4 algorithms don’t need to be changed. Also, is this the Anthony Brooks ZBLL sheet you were talking about?
> 
> ...


That PDF has the algs that I use. Are they actually outdated?? I reaaallly don't want to have to re-learn all these algs...


----------



## mukerflap (Jan 18, 2020)

This my cstimer im racing you to sub 15.. im using roux


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 18, 2020)

Aerma said:


> That PDF has the algs that I use. Are they actually outdated?? I reaaallly don't want to have to re-learn all these algs...



They are definitely outdated because all sources are outdated . They are not the worst though, I doubt you'll need to relearn every alg, and many of them are still fast, if not the best known alg.

ZBLL resources are really scattered right now. If someone discovers a new alg there's no good way to ensure that it reaches any of these spreadsheets or PDFs that have been linked. Unfortunately, the state of affairs right now is that there are probably some objectively optimal ZBLL algs that have been posted only in some random Facebook comments in private groups and never shared any further.

I think the solution to this is probably some sort of improved version of algdb, but until that happens, you will have to check many sources or generate the algs yourself if you absolutely want the fastest algs.

Since this is a ton of work, I think you'll probably need to decide for yourself how you quantify the cost of learning slightly worse algs. I don't think it's all bad. Given the current state of ZBLL algs, I would say that there are still hundreds of new algs to be found, so if you learn the best alg today, you might still need to relearn it in the future anyway. I think this is something you sign up for when learning any undeveloped set. For example, I learned PLL before 2011, and since then have probably learned PLL 5-6 times over (I even learned a new PLL alg today). The fact is, in learning ZBLL you'll most likely have to learn a ton of stuff you won't end up using.

I don't think this is wasted effort - I find that relearning an alg is much easier once you've learned the recognition for it already, and really, if you strive too hard for perfection you'll never get anything done. I think your biggest goal when learning ZBLL for the first time should be to be able to learn algs effortlessly by the end.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2020)

I'm not sure the case of PLL is better.
Please, share this new PLL alg you've learned today.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 18, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> They are definitely outdated because all sources are outdated . They are not the worst though, I doubt you'll need to relearn every alg, and many of them are still fast, if not the best known alg.
> 
> ZBLL resources are really scattered right now. If someone discovers a new alg there's no good way to ensure that it reaches any of these spreadsheets or PDFs that have been linked. Unfortunately, the state of affairs right now is that there are probably some objectively optimal ZBLL algs that have been posted only in some random Facebook comments in private groups and never shared any further.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I think I'll keep learning from this same source, and down the road I'll start looking for better algs, because if I'm being honest. I kind of don't care much anymore about being fast. In the past few months, learning new algs has just become much more fun than striving to get faster, and I have too many hobbies/passions at the moment to put in the time and effort required to get faster than I currently am. So, learning more and more algs is more important to me than making sure that each alg I learn is the best one I can find.


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 18, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> I'm not sure the case of PLL is better.
> Please, share this new PLL alg you've learned today.



R D' R2 U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' U R2 D R'

I haven't timed it myself but Jay has recommended it on Facebook. There's some discussion of it on my discord server as well, teri says it's as fast as R2 F2 but with no regrip. This is probably not the most clear cut example, but I think there have definitely been improvements made to CFOP algs in the past year, which is the point I wanted to make.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 18, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> R D' R2 U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' U R2 D R'
> 
> I haven't timed it myself but Jay has recommended it on Facebook. There's some discussion of it on my discord server as well, teri says it's as fast as R2 F2 but with no regrip. This is probably not the most clear cut example, but I think there have definitely been improvements made to CFOP algs in the past year, which is the point I wanted to make.


I really hate the R2 F2 alg, I'll try this out


----------



## Tao Yu (Jan 18, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Thanks for this. I think I'll keep learning from this same source, and down the road I'll start looking for better algs, because if I'm being honest. I kind of don't care much anymore about being fast. In the past few months, learning new algs has just become much more fun than striving to get faster, and I have too many hobbies/passions at the moment to put in the time and effort required to get faster than I currently am. So, learning more and more algs is more important to me than making sure that each alg I learn is the best one I can find.



I very much relate to this. I've come to realize I often prefer to use algs that are fun or cool over algs that are strictly faster. If I get serious about becoming fast again I'll change my approach.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 18, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies... For the moment I will use the linked PDF I gave, maybe update it with better algs if obviously needed.


mukerflap said:


> View attachment 11251
> This my cstimer im racing you to sub 15.. im using roux


Cool! I’m around 20-21 currently.

Tbh I need to update my diag swap PLLs, because the RUL N Perms just don’t work for me, and the RUL V Perm is meh.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2020)

V Perm : R2' D' R2 U R2' ( D U' ) R D' R D R' U R U' R


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 19, 2020)

Nah. R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D R2.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 19, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> V Perm : R2' D' R2 U R2' ( D U' ) R D' R D R' U R U' R





PapaSmurf said:


> Nah. R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D R2.


Personal preference I guess. Still haven’t learnt...


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 19, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 D R2


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 19, 2020)

Make it R U' R U R' D R D' R U' D R2 U R2 *D'* R2


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 19, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You bought a Valk Power ? Is it good ?


Yeah! It’s the magnetic version, £20 bargain. I chose it because it was smoother and stabler than the GTS2M. I might switch in between them though, the GTS2M is the best for good days where you want high TPS and stuff, but the Power M feels better, and doesn’t overshoot as much when solving casually, which I do a lot.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 20, 2020)

Oh, and also, I like the sound better, the Power M sounds more low pitched and slightly quieter than the GTS2M


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Oh, and also, I like the sound better, the Power M sounds more low pitched and slightly quieter than the GTS2M


I like your new profile pic ! But it'll be kind of hard to get used to...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 21, 2020)

Going to try learn remaining 6 algorithms of a T ZBLL subset, then drill execution and recognition on it. Also practising inspection time usage, hopefully I’ll be able to see the full 2x2x2 in inspection by the end of this week.

On a side note, I finally used a ZBLL in a timed solve! It was the first one I’d ever learnt, everything solved except two adjacent corners oriented wrong. I applied R U R’ U R U2 R’ U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R, and hey, I got a 19  Probably would’ve been a twenty without it.


----------



## mukerflap (Jan 22, 2020)

NEW STATS


----------



## Hazel (Jan 22, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> View attachment 11263NEW STATS


Congratulations! Sub-20 is a very respectable feat. But, um, you might be in the wrong thread :/


----------



## mukerflap (Jan 22, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Congratulations! Sub-20 is a very respectable feat. But, um, you might be in the wrong thread :/


last page


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Jan 22, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> last page


The last page is indeed about Roux. And we’re glad that you’ve hit sub-20! But this page is really only about one person’s accomplishments that they made to chronicle that. There is another accomplishments thread that you can put your achievements in.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 22, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> last page


Slightly confused, what do you mean by last page? Congrats anyway, you’re now faster than me lol


----------



## ProStar (Jan 22, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Congratulations! Sub-20 is a very respectable feat. But, um, you might be in the wrong thread :/





PetrusQuber said:


> Slightly confused, what do you mean by last page? Congrats anyway, you’re now faster than me lol



He's talking about this post



mukerflap said:


> View attachment 11251
> This my cstimer im racing you to sub 15.. im using roux



He's saying he has improved


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 22, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> View attachment 11263NEW STATS


I’ll post mine later probs.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 23, 2020)

Hey, just saw you have a WCA profile now. Congrats on the 20-second average! That's 10 seconds faster than my average at my first competition.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 23, 2020)

Aerma said:


> Hey, just saw you have a WCA profile now. Congrats on the 20-second average! That's 10 seconds faster than my average at my first competition.


Thanks!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 25, 2020)

Latest stats here:

Catching up with you @mukerflap 


Going to be sub 20 soon. I get lots of 18s and 19s now, but am still pretty inconsistent, getting random 21s sometimes.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2020)

So, I’ve been getting a lot of PBs, 3x3 average 
is now 17.668, and 3x3 OH average is now 31.017, along with single, now 25.997. Do you think ChaoTimer’s scrambles are legit? Or do you think I’ve just been pushing myself a lot with hard handscrambles, without knowing it?
Take this:


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So, I’ve been getting a lot of PBs, 3x3 average
> is now 17.668, and 3x3 OH average is now 31.017, along with single, now 25.997. Do you think ChaoTimer’s scrambles are legit? Or do you think I’ve just been pushing myself a lot with hard handscrambles, without knowing it?
> Take this:
> View attachment 11283


Honestly, I've always done better on generated scrambles.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So, I’ve been getting a lot of PBs, 3x3 average
> is now 17.668, and 3x3 OH average is now 31.017, along with single, now 25.997. Do you think ChaoTimer’s scrambles are legit? Or do you think I’ve just been pushing myself a lot with hard handscrambles, without knowing it?
> Take this:
> View attachment 11283



ChaoTimer creates legit scrambles. Are you using them now?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> ChaoTimer creates legit scrambles. Are you using them now?


Ok, thanks. Yes I am using them now


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 27, 2020)

So, Week 19, basically looking into want @ottozing has suggested, practise fingertricks, drill algorithms, get comfortable with triggers. 


ottozing said:


> Haven't read the whole thread yet, but I wanna throw a few tips here that I think will help for OP, or anyone else who genuinely wants to put Petrus back on the map
> 
> *First, you should do your best to avoid focusing *too* much on the method Petrus itself, and instead just focus on getting better period (using Petrus obviously). This could include things like looking into your fingertricks and how you're performing certain triggers and sequences. Regardless of what method you use, improving your fingertricks will always be fundamental and paramount to getting faster*
> 
> ...


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

Here's a suggestion I have for you :
Depending on whether you count LEOR as petrus, you could try using that. You could be method neutral-ish choosing a FB or a 2x2 every solve. Just a suggestion.


----------



## mukerflap (Jan 28, 2020)

I never lose


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Here's a suggestion I have for you :
> Depending on whether you count LEOR as petrus, you could try using that. You could be method neutral-ish choosing a FB or a 2x2 every solve. Just a suggestion.


I’ve been thinking about that. The whole point of Petrus is to have flexible blockbuilding, no limits, don’t do cross, pairs every time. So why do 2x2x2 then 2x2x3? Be flexible! Do Roux block then line, maybe EOLine! I propose a Petrus variant: Free Petrus


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ve been thinking about that. The whole point of Petrus is to have flexible blockbuilding, no limits, don’t do cross, pairs every time. So why do 2x2x2 then 2x2x3? Be flexible! Do Roux block then line, maybe EOLine! I propose a Petrus variant: Free Petrus


That’s pretty much already petrus lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 28, 2020)

I guess, but it is outlined to do 2x2x2 then 2x2x3 expansion... I guess doing Roux block then line could be like an extension, like XCross with CFOP.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I guess, but it is outlined to do 2x2x2 then 2x2x3 expansion... I guess doing Roux block then line could be like an extension, like XCross with CFOP.


True, since you technically are already breaking the rules by using ZBLL.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> z’ y’//inspection 0,0
> U R D L2 F’ L’ F L2//2x2x2 8,8
> U R L U L’//2x2x3 5,13
> z x’ L F’ L‘ R U R’//EO 6,19
> ...


Just did an example solve, pretty decent.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 31, 2020)

Really? I thought mid 50s was good for speedsolving at my level


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Jan 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Really? I thought mid 50s was good for speedsolving at my level


It is. The wiki just says petrus should be 40-45. I’m just joking around.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 1, 2020)

Update: Relearnt N and V Perms, still need to practise a bit (though the chances of one coming up is like pretty unlikely). Also trained ZBLL for a while, still need to get alg-case down a bit - I know the algs, but then forget how to use them.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 3, 2020)

What do you average?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 3, 2020)

Around 19 seconds, kinda inconsistent though, I don’t get straight 19s, I get 20s and 18s, which average out.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 3, 2020)

So, this week, I’m going back to the blockbuilding base, I can do 8 moves or under for 2x2x2, and I can generally one look it, but I really need that Petrus efficiency in the long run, so I’m going to do tons of slow 2x2x2 blockbuilding, and also work on finding the best corner to expand on in inspection as fast as I can, while still being able to 1L.

Oh yeah, and I’m learning a further set of 12 algorithms, for ZBLL.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 3, 2020)

what are you averaging now?

I think im going to switch to petrus

from roux.

is it simular to cfop?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 3, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> what are you averaging now?





ari(a cuber) said:


> I think im going to switch to petrus





ari(a cuber) said:


> from roux.





ari(a cuber) said:


> is it simular to cfop?



Please just edit your post.

As for your questions, he posted his average in the last post(19), and it's kind of similar to CFOP. You make a 2x2x2, which is like 2 cross pieces and a pair. Then make it into a 2x2x3, which is like half of F2L. Then you do EO, which makes it so you will have a yellow cross on top if you finish with R and U moves. Then finish the last of F2L while only using R and U moves. Then do the last layer however you like, except the yellow cross will already be made.

There aren't many tutorials, but Lars Petrus' text one(the inventor) is your best bet: https://lar5.com/cube/

Edit(see what I did?): Ignore Lars' last layer technique, start with OCLL/PLL. Also, if you have trouble learning Petrus then just ask anyone who knows it(PapaSmurf, Metallic Silver, PetrusQueber, Tao Yu, me, etc.)


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 3, 2020)

thanks


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 3, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> thanks


I guess you got what you need lol. After you get advanced, I recommend Erik Johnson’s advanced Petrus v2 tutorials for 2x2x2 and 2x2x3. He has a little insight on 4 bad edges and EJF2L too. By the way, start off with one technique to blockbuild at first, then expand your knowledge. I literally did quarter cross, corner insert, then edge insert for a while, until I delved further into techniques, lol. Ask us if you have any questions!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 3, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> thanks


For F2L, use asmallkitten's ZZF2L tutorial, it's the same thing except you solve two blocks in ZZ and only one in petrus. lar5.com is good for EO, use Erik Johnston for 2x2 and 2x2x3, use OCLL + PLL and watch this video : https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/8-basic-ways-to-make-a-2x2-block-petrus.76208/ for 2x2. Then, start learning COLL, then ZBLL and try out LEOR.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Feb 3, 2020)

So im on my month of petrus, so I’m gonna try and race you. Be prepared.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 7, 2020)

.Sub 17 ao5 PB - by 0.003 seconds lol.

Also came close to PB single, messed up slightly on COLL recognition though. The 21 was a messed up expansion.

Alrighty, so, I have decided to do something for fun lol. If this post reaches 20 reactions, I shall rename this thread ‘The Wuest for Sub 8 Petrus’ for a month 
IDK why lol, but you know...


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alrighty, so, I have decided to do something for fun lol. If this post reaches 20 likes, I shall rename this thread ‘The Wuest for Sub 8 Petrus’ for a month
> IDK why lol, but you know...


Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes. Do it guys. Or I will die. And be sad forever.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 7, 2020)

Ok so reactions count too lol to accommodate 
@ProStar.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok so reactions count too lol to accommodate
> @ProStar.


What happens when this post gets 20 roll eyes?


----------



## brododragon (Feb 7, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> What happens when this post gets 20 roll eyes?






Etotheipi said:


> What happens when this post gets 20 roll eyes?


It’s too funny. People just use roll eyes for everything.



PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 11360
> .Sub 17 ao5 PB - by 0.003 seconds lol.
> View attachment 11361
> Also came close to PB single, messed up slightly on COLL recognition though. The 21 was a messed up expansion.


Using your phone as a timer without charging it when it’s as 19%, know that’s commitment.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 11360



Beautiful circles


----------



## brododragon (Feb 7, 2020)

What timer are you using?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What timer are you using?



He's using ChaoTimer. Also nice triple post earlier


----------



## brododragon (Feb 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Also nice triple post earlier


I have a talent.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 8, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> What happens when this post gets 20 roll eyes?


I change my signature to ’The Wuest’ and list my location, facebook, etc as ‘The Wuest’ for a month.

(I feel like I’m gonna regret this soon lol)
12/20 for reactions so far, 6/20 for roll eyes.

Also I woke up to like 32 notification today, roughly half which were in this thread...


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> (I feel like I’m gonna regret this soon lol)


Oh, you will, unquestionably.


----------



## mukerflap (Feb 8, 2020)

Almost sub 15, I don't even know full cmll yet



PetrusQuber said:


> So, this week, I’m going back to the blockbuilding base, I can do 8 moves or under for 2x2x2, and I can generally one look it, but I really need that Petrus efficiency in the long run, so I’m going to do tons of slow 2x2x2 blockbuilding, and also work on finding the best corner to expand on in inspection as fast as I can, while still being able to 1L.
> 
> Oh yeah, and I’m learning a further set of 12 algorithms, for ZBLL.


8+ for 2x2x2 isnt bad if it influences 2x2x3 well


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 8, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> Almost sub 15, I don't even know full cmll yet





mukerflap said:


> 8+ for 2x2x2 isnt bad if it influences 2x2x3 well


I’m doomed... I don’t practise enough or hard enough...
—————————————————————————
Gotta learn to do that lol.

Plus @Etotheipi it might not even get to 20 - I doubt 20 active members check this thread and are willing to spend a couple of precious seconds clicking on react buttons lol.



PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 11360
> .Sub 17 ao5 PB - by 0.003 seconds lol.
> View attachment 11361
> Also came close to PB single, messed up slightly on COLL recognition though. The 21 was a messed up expansion.


Lol I just lowered it by 0.1 seconds (using 4 of the 5 solves there) by getting a slightly faster time than the last one.

Mmf, lowered PB ao5 again.

Counting 15, along with a 16 and 17... And I say I’m sub 20 with Petrus... It feels so inconsistent sometimes. Or maybe I’ve just become sub 18 without knowing it lol.



Etotheipi said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes. Do it guys. Or I will die. And be sad forever.


I mean, there is no set time limit for this, so...

Did another example solve - went really well!


PetrusQuber said:


> y x//inspection 0,0
> R2 U’ F R’ u2 B//2x2x2 6,6
> U2 F2 U R2 U’ R//2x2x3 6,12
> F R L F’ L’//EO 5,17
> ...


----------



## Hazel (Feb 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Did another example solve - went really well!


Never rotate during LL, there's never any reason to—do U moves instead, it's faster.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, I was just kinda going for the FMC - cancelling moves, using rotations, etc. (Though I would still have to AUF :fp)

Week 21 - Expanding inspection capabilities - my ultimate goal is to one look the 2x2x3, but that’s some time away. Also finishing SO T ZBLLs.

12.314 single PB at school today . The sad thing is it was a a LEOR solve, since there was a full Roux FB. So I can’t call it Petrus really... EDIT:
I guess it kind of was, since I’ve decided that LEOR is an extension to Petrus.

Scramble:L' B D' F' R' F D L' D' R2 D2 L2 U L2 D R2 L2 generated by ChaoTimer


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 12.314 single PB at school today . The sad thing is it was a a LEOR solve, since there was a full Roux FB. So I can’t call it Petrus really... EDIT:
> I guess it kind of was, since I’ve decided that LEOR is an extension to Petrus.
> 
> Scramble:L' B D' F' R' F D L' D' R2 D2 L2 U L2 D R2 L2 generated by ChaoTimer


With LEOR you do EO while you solve DF and DB, so you still did a Petrus solve.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 11, 2020)

I wonder how that would work... ZZ users doing EOline probably have more experience.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 11, 2020)

r U r' and variations flip 4 edges. F' U F and variations flip 2, as does r U R U' r'. Then you go from there.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 11, 2020)

I’m finding it kinda funny both my OH and 3x3 singles were set at school, during lunchtime .


----------



## mukerflap (Feb 12, 2020)

First roux sub 10 9.43s
F' D2 U2 B' D2 B D2 R2 D2 F U' R' B2 U L' R2 U' L2 D

x' y2
FB B' M' D2 F'
SB R2 U2 r U r' M U2 M2 R' U R
CMLL R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 R' 
LSE M' U' M U' M' U' M2 U' M2 U2 M U2 M
39stm 4.1tps


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alrighty, so, I have decided to do something for fun lol. If this post reaches 20 reactions, I shall rename this thread ‘The Wuest for Sub 8 Petrus’ for a month
> IDK why lol, but you know...


Bump. I have lowered it to 15. Will it happen?????


Plus, @Etotheipi ’s roll eye challenge has been lowered to 10 roll eyes


----------



## mukerflap (Feb 15, 2020)

sub 15 ao50 and almost sub 15 ao100


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 15, 2020)

Guys, I think I’m going to pause this quest for a bit, because speedsolving is getting a little boring. So I looked at BLD and FMC, and the former appealed to me more. I’ll stop trying to learn ZBLL and focus mainly on 3x3 for a couple weeks, then get back into it.
PS we are on 14/15 for the Wuest petition  (I lowered the number, cos it seemed kind of far fetched). Look at post 267.

My memo isn’t great at the moment, need to improve my letter pair speed, and also come up with better ones. I might learn M2 (actually I understand most of it now, just need to work on M slice targets).


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My memo isn’t great at the moment, need to improve my letter pair speed, and also come up with better ones. I might learn M2 (actually I understand most of it now, just need to work on M slice targets).


I think it’s good to take breaks and explore other aspects. I got into blind solving earlier this year and I find it to be really fun, cool, and refreshing as a break. Especially since I can see rapid improvement in an event again. Also, Jack Caí is working on an M2 tutorial with a lot of alternative setup algs that I like.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Guys, I think I’m going to pause this quest for a bit, because speedsolving is getting a little boring. So I looked at BLD and FMC, and the former appealed to me more. I’ll stop trying to learn ZBLL and focus mainly on 3x3 for a couple weeks, then get back into it.
> PS we are on 14/15 for the Wuest petition  (I lowered the number, cos it seemed kind of far fetched). Look at post 267.



I mean, you can still learn new algs and practice them some; you don't really need to learn any for BLD. What's your average rn for BLD?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 16, 2020)

Tbh I’ve only got like 3 successes total, both which took around half an hour... Good thing is my memo speed seems to have improved somehow, so it’s around 15 mins to memo. Need to work on that. I might do M2, which requires three long algs (spots E, O and parity).


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 16, 2020)

It's at 15 now with my vote !


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 16, 2020)

And so... It is. The Wuest for Sub 8 Petrus...
Don’t forget about @Etotheipi’s one lol.


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 16, 2020)

YEESSSSSS!!!l!l!!!!!!!


----------



## mukerflap (Feb 17, 2020)

4 weeks of about 4k solves


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 17, 2020)

I’m only sub 19 at the mo :/


----------



## mukerflap (Feb 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m only sub 19 at the mo :/
> View attachment 11409


what r your petrus splits?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Roughly -
2x2x2 - 2.5 seconds
2x2x3 - 4 seconds
EO - 1-3 seconds
F2L - 4-6 seconds
LL - 4-5 seconds
It all depends. Sometimes I will get a free pair, which lowers times. Sometimes I get a easy COLL case. Sometimes there will only be two bad edges. Etc. (This is my estimate by the way)


----------



## brododragon (Feb 18, 2020)

What kind of LL do you do?


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

brododragon said:


> What kind of LL do you do?



He does COLL/EPLL currently, but he's learning ZBLL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

Sometimes OCLL/PLL for bad COLL cases.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 2x2x2 - 2.5 seconds
> 2x2x3 - 4 seconds
> EO - 1-3 seconds
> F2L - 4-6 seconds
> LL - 4-5 seconds


I'm no Petrus expert, but the proportions seem pretty good to me—i.e. there's nothing that stands out as being exceptionally good or bad. I might recommend putting some focus into 2x2x3, and trying to minimize the pause time between that and 2x2x2. Good luck


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

It’s that bit where lookahead is most crucial from 2x2x2 - 3 sides where the pieces could be and no inspection.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 18, 2020)

My PB of 12.314 has just been broken, replaced by a 10.453 . This is so cool... Lots of skips, knew it would be a PB in inspection, and it boosted my TPS and lookahead so much 
Scramble:
R U R L' U2 D L2 U L' F' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 
x2 y//inspection 0,0
R’ F’ R U’ L’ U D’//2x2x3 7,7
x’ y R’ F’ R//EO 3,10
y’ U2 R U R’ U R2 U’ R’ U2 R’ U R’ U’ R U2 R//F2L 16,26
R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’//Antisune 7,33
R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R’ F R U R’ U’ R’ F R2//Gc Perm 15,48
U//AUF 1,49
I’m so happy with this solve


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 18, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My PB of 12.314 has just been broken, replaced by a 10.453 . This is so cool... Lots of skips, knew it would be a PB in inspection, and it boosted my TPS and lookahead so much
> Scramble:
> R U R L' U2 D L2 U L' F' D2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L2 D2
> x2 y//inspection 0,0
> ...


I liked your gperm


----------



## ProStar (Feb 18, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I liked your gperm



Agree, I might learn that one


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 21, 2020)

I did a LOT of solving today (I think 1/5 of my overall solve times in Chaotimer were done today!), and I’m happy to say I am now sub 18 . I rarely get 18s now, and pretty much never get above that, unless I mess up big time. The main reason for this was was probably just my lookahead has improved a lot through pure practising, no FMCing or working on specific steps. By the way I also did some of my splits, here they are:
2x2x2: 2.806
2x2x3: 4.244
EO: 1.160
F2L: 4.737
LL: 4.554
I think next week’s focus should be the 2x2x3, since everything else seems to be going really good, but here is not (it’s kind of meh). Anybody disagree? 
Plus, yeah I know, I’ve been really lazy with ZBLL, but by the end of March, I PROMISE to have finished all the T ZBLLs, and have drilled them.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 21, 2020)

Is this a joke????

Lowered PB average, had an 11 with counting 14


----------



## mukerflap (Feb 22, 2020)

Cool sub 14 ao50


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 22, 2020)

I think you should focus more on F2L and 2x2x2 -> 2x2x3, you can easily get sub13-15.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 22, 2020)

Yeah, my 2 gen TPS needs a bit of work, and also my LS recognition (I sometimes AUF to see what case it is before doing it). My main trouble with 2x2x3 is just not being able to find the pieces quickly enough, and before I know it (in 2 seconds) I have to start solving it. More lookahead practise and inspection use will help out with that.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah, my 2 gen TPS needs a bit of work, and also my LS recognition (I sometimes AUF to see what case it is before doing it). My main trouble with 2x2x3 is just not being able to find the pieces quickly enough, and before I know it (in 2 seconds) I have to start solving it. More lookahead practise and inspection use will help out with that.


If I were you (and I'm not, I'm very slow), I would try to watch possible expansion pieces while doing pre-planned 2x2x2 to try to find the best expansion.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks for the tip . I really don’t use enough inspection time...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Week 23, I shall hopefully be able to sub 4 expansion by the end of the week, because my 2x2x3 is like the MAJOR weak point in my solves. Once that is done, I will also work on LS recognition, since I am meh at that. 
P.S. I am still learning ZBLL, just doing it a bit more relaxedly now.


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Week 23, I shall hopefully be able to sub 4 expansion by the end of the week, because my 2x2x3 is like the MAJOR weak point in my solves. Once that is done, I will also work on LS recognition, since I am meh at that.
> P.S. I am still learning ZBLL, just doing it a bit more relaxedly now.


Do you do the back or front slot first?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2020)

I switch in between, depending on easiness. Plus, don’t do CFOP style F2L, blockbuild a 2x3x1, then do last slot.
Edit: Meant 2x2x1


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I switch in between, depending on easiness. Plus, don’t do CFOP style F2L, blockbuild a 2x3x1, then do last slot.
> Edit: Meant 2x2x1


Random glitch: edits won't automatically show up, but quotes will show edits.

Thanks for the tip, but I don't get. You can't build it on the U layer, since inserting it would ruin EO. How else could you build it?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 24, 2020)

Scramble: R2 U’ R U2 R U’ R2 U2 R2 U R’
U2//Pair up
R’//Move pair out of way to insert edge
U’ R2 U2 R U2 R’// Insert last edge
Pair up the corner with any of it’s two edges that need to be solved, then insert that edge (basic way). More advanced solvers will pair up something at the same time they set up the last edge insert.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 24, 2020)

not to be rude, but isn't petrus just cfop with an extra step?


----------



## brododragon (Feb 24, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> not to be rude, but isn't petrus just cfop with an extra step?


Cfop is started by cross. Petrus is started by 2x2x2. The entire F2L is different


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> not to be rude, but isn't petrus just cfop with an extra step?


No.

1. 2x2 (kinda like cross, but takes less moves.)
2. 223-EO-RB (just F2L really)
3. LL (Better than CFOP LL)


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Feb 24, 2020)

how is LL better than cfop ll


----------



## PapaSmurf (Feb 24, 2020)

1 alg (ZBLL) vs 2 algs (OLL+PLL).


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 24, 2020)

ari(a cuber) said:


> how is LL better than cfop ll


All edges oriented, so you get to do COLL EPLL, ZZLL or ZBLL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 25, 2020)

2x2x2 and 2x2x3 gives a lot of freedom to blockbuild, more efficient than cross plus 2 slots. EO(benefits later)Then 2 gen fast F2L. Then less algs than CFOP. If you do ZBLL, you can do it in 1L, as opposed to OLL and PLL.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

New mini sub thread game. Edit the name! like @Aerma 's Edit the sentence thread, and @PetrusQuber changes it to whatever the current n is


lol

i start. The Wuest to be Sub 8 Roux


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 25, 2020)

So basically, you guys want to offtrack this, while I want to keep it to the original? I’m slightly worried about clutter, but eh.

The Wuest to be Sub 8 Petrus


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So basically, you guys want to offtrack this, while I want to keep it to the original? I’m slightly worried about clutter, but eh.
> 
> The Wuest to be Sub 8 Petrus


The Wuest to be Sub 8 @PetrusQuber


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 25, 2020)

The Quest to be sub 8 Petrus
why are there so many off topic conversation on the home screen atm
it is kinda annoying and inconvenient to find useful stuff


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> The Quest to be sub 8 Petrus
> why are there so many off topic conversation on the home screen atm
> it is kinda annoying and inconvenient to find useful stuff


cause me sry


----------



## fortissim2 (Feb 26, 2020)

Do you have any tips to recognize bad edges and good edges in the EO part?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> Do you have any tips to recognize bad edges and good edges in the EO part?


Watch J perm's ZZ video, he explains EO recog which also applies to petrus.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 26, 2020)

This is what I used @fortissim2 ,it will eventually become really easy and instinctive.


Step 3 : Twist the edges


Use the intermediate recognition.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> Do you have any tips to recognize bad edges and good edges in the EO part?



Mostly, just practicing it. Learning ZZ EO won't really help, because the way you do EO and the way that EO looks when you're done is totally different. I also learned from the link PetrusQueber gave. Once you grasp the concept, it should get much easier


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Mostly, just practicing it. Learning ZZ EO won't really help, because the way you do EO and the way that EO looks when you're done is totally different. I also learned from the link PetrusQueber gave. Once you grasp the concept, it should get much easier


I meant only for EO recognition, not execution.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I meant only for EO recognition, not execution.



EO recognition is different for ZZ than Petrus


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> EO recognition is different for ZZ than Petrus


Dunno I do it the same, but maybe that's just because I main ZZ.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Dunno I do it the same, but maybe that's just because I main ZZ.



If you do them the same then it's Petrus-W 

For example, take this setup. For Petrus, EO is solved, and you can do a y' and then solve F2L with R and U. For Petrus-W(ZZ EO), this is unsolved EO and you need to finish EO before doing L2P with RUL


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If you do them the same then it's Petrus-W
> 
> For example, take this setup. For Petrus, EO is solved, and you can do a y' and then solve F2L with R and U. For Petrus-W(ZZ EO), this is unsolved EO and you need to finish EO before doing L2P with RUL


Nah, I mean recog. I do it with Block on left and solve them 2 at a time.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Nah, I mean recog. I do it with Block on left and solve them 2 at a time.



You solve ZZ EO 2 edges at a time?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You solve ZZ EO 2 edges at a time?


No, petrus.

Here's what I'd do :








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No, petrus.
> 
> Here's what I'd do :
> 
> ...



Oh, ok. I thought that when you said you did it similarly you meant that you solved 2 edges at a time for ZZ also lol


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You solve ZZ EO 2 edges at a time?


I don't think that's legal.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 26, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I don't think that's legal.



You can do it, you'd just have to do what you do for 2 bad edges. It would take more than twice as long though lol


----------



## Etotheipi (Feb 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> You can do it, you'd just have to do what you do for 2 bad edges. It would take more than twice as long though lol


Yes you can do it, but if you do you'll get arrested.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 26, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Yes you can do it, but if you do you'll get arrested.


The RUL (FBI) hates it. After anti-ZZers, that's their main priority.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2020)

Working on Step 4 this week, my 2 gen blockbuilding skills leave something to be desired. I should go through my F2L algs and lookahead from EO as well to increase TPS potential.

Speedsolve reconstruction. Any advice? (Apart from stuff like cancellations)
F2 D’ B2 U B2 D’ B2 U L2 D2 U B’ R U L U2 F2 B’ L2
z x//inspection 0,0
R2 B2 D’ L’ D//2x2x2 5,5
R’ U’ R2 U R’ U R2 F R2//2x2x3 9,14
R U2 R’//EO 3,17
y’ R U R’ U2 R‘ U R U’ R2 U’ R U’ R’ U R U R’//F2L 17, 34
R U2 R D R’ U2 R D’ R2//COLL 9,43
U M2 U’ M’ U2 M U’ M2//EPLL 10,53
U2//AUF 1,54


----------



## ProStar (Mar 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Speedsolve reconstruction. Any advice? (Apart from stuff like cancellations)
> F2 D’ B2 U B2 D’ B2 U L2 D2 U B’ R U L U2 F2 B’ L2
> z x//inspection 0,0
> R2 B2 D’ L’ D//2x2x2 5,5
> ...



My advice: don't get a DNF


----------



## brododragon (Mar 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> My advice: don't get a DNF


You're just thinking the wrong way.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 2, 2020)

... Lol yeah. My bad I swear though, I checked it, and it seemed fine... Oh well.


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> If you do them the same then it's Petrus-W
> 
> For example, take this setup. For Petrus, EO is solved, and you can do a y' and then solve F2L with R and U. For Petrus-W(ZZ EO), this is unsolved EO and you need to finish EO before doing L2P with RUL


petrus W is objectively worse


sub 14 EZ


----------



## ProStar (Mar 3, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> petrus W is objectively worse



How do you figure?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 3, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> petrus W is objectively worse
> 
> View attachment 11490
> sub 14 EZ


Nice improvement! My stats are not improving fast at all compared to you lol.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 3, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice improvement! My stats are not improving fast at all compared to you lol.
> View attachment 11491



He probably spends a lot more time cubing; you have 659 solves in your current session, mukerflap has 2848. Still great improvement for both of you!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 3, 2020)

He was already on around 1200 solves on Jan 18, and I got ChaoTimer some time later, gut yeah, that’s at least one K of solves there. Plus, I do think Petrus is a bit harder to improve on in general than other methods.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 3, 2020)

Lets try this again, and hopefully get it right, lol
Speedsolve reconstruction (2nd try with actual scramble, pretty good)
F2 D’ B2 U B2 D’ B2 U L2 D2 U B’ R U L U2 F2 B’ L2
x2 y’//inspection 0,0
L F L’ U2 R D2//2x2x2 6,6
U2 F U’ F’ U F//2x2x3 6,12
y’ M’ U’ M L’ U‘ L//EO 6,18
y’ U’ R2 U’ R’ U2 R2//F2L block 6,24
U2 R’ U2 R2 U R2 U R//F2L pair 8,32
U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ U R U’ R U R2 U R2 U2 R’ U’//ZBLL 17,49

Pretty nice solve, I actually knew that ZBLL for reference. 49STM, so around 3 TPS.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 3, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Lets try this again, and hopefully get it right, lol
> Speedsolve reconstruction (2nd try with actual scramble, pretty good)
> F2 D’ B2 U B2 D’ B2 U L2 D2 U B’ R U L U2 F2 B’ L2
> x2 y’//inspection 0,0
> ...



*cough*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 3, 2020)

WTH NO. L‘ U L in EO was meant to be L‘ U’ L FML.
Corrected. Happy now lol?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 3, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> WTH NO. L‘ U L in EO was meant to be L‘ U’ L FML.
> Corrected. Happy now lol?



Ok, better. I'm analyzing with my extreme knowledge that happens to be less than yours right now.

Ok, as far as I can tell the 2x2x2-EO was good. For F2L I would've done

y' R U R U2 R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'

And that leads to an easy COLL->U-Perm


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 4, 2020)

ProStar said:


> He probably spends a lot more time cubing; you have 659 solves in your current session, mukerflap has 2848. Still great improvement for both of you!


ive switched to twisty timer and got back toa reset cstimer so its probably 6k solves


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Hey guys, I've been cubing for half a year now and use the Petrus Method to achieve sub 50 solves. I'm not sure why I'm posting this except that the admin told me, but I'm also going to turn this into a tips thread. So...any useful tips????
> 
> Edit: I'll make it clearer that I only started seriously cubing in May. I learnt the LBL over the course of a few months round the end of 2018, then lost interest for a while. I picked cubing back up when my brother challenged me to a cubing race (I got a sub 2 min).


Been a long time... Improved by over 30 seconds 
I’ve long surpassed my goal put in the intro to be sub 30 with Petrus


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 4, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> petrus W is objectively worse
> 
> View attachment 11490
> sub 14 EZ


Why is it worse you dunno what to call you ?


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 5, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Why is it worse you dunno what to call you ?


Coll L5E objectively worse than ZBLL
normal petrus EO u can just use M' U M for 4 edges
RUL f2l objectively worse than RU f2l
you build 2x2x3 in back in normal petrus


----------



## ProStar (Mar 5, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> Coll L5E objectively worse than ZBLL
> normal petrus EO u can just use M' U M for 4 edges
> RUL f2l objectively worse than RU f2l
> you build 2x2x3 in back in normal petrus



WV/SV->1LLL, which will take WAYYYYYY less algs than ZBLL. How many people do you know that actually have learned full ZBLL?
You can only sometimes do 4 edges at a time for Petrus, you always do it in Petrus-W
That's true, but not by much. Also stop saying "objectively", look it up in a dictionary before you start using it
Same as in Petrus-W


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Ok, better. I'm analyzing with my extreme knowledge that happens to be less than yours right now.
> 
> Ok, as far as I can tell the 2x2x2-EO was good. For F2L I would've done
> 
> ...


Nice . How did you find that? Because I do too much Petrus, and this seems pretty CFOP like. (Cross edge insertion while setting up easy pair). My first thought was to just pair up an edge and corner.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Nice . How did you find that? Because I do too much Petrus, and this seems pretty CFOP like. (Cross edge insertion while setting up easy pair). My first thought was to just pair up an edge and corner.



I just did CFOP. What you do is probably better overall, but in this specific situation doing a CFOP-like F2L was a little better


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> WV/SV->1LLL, which will take WAYYYYYY less algs than ZBLL. How many people do you know that actually have learned full ZBLL?
> You can only sometimes do 4 edges at a time for Petrus, you always do it in Petrus-W
> That's true, but not by much. Also stop saying "objectively", look it up in a dictionary before you start using it
> Same as in Petrus-W


ZBLL isnt even hard to learn but no one takes initiative.
ZZ EO in the middle of a solve? no one could recognize that instantly and orienting 4 bad edges at a time with F is a lot harder when you are restricted by a 2x2x3, and all this gives you is a worse ergonomic f2l and 2lll


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 6, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> ZBLL isnt even hard to learn but no one takes initiative.
> ZZ EO in the middle of a solve? no one could recognize that instantly and orienting 4 bad edges at a time with F is a lot harder when you are restricted by a 2x2x3, and all this gives you is a worse ergonomic f2l and 2lll


No L2P ergonomics are better. You never have to regrip because the back slots are already filled.


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 6, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> No L2P ergonomics are better. You never have to regrip because the back slots are already filled.


u have to do m moves if L2P edge is in DF so regrip


----------



## brododragon (Mar 6, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> u have to do m moves if L2P edge is in DF so regrip


You don't have to.


mukerflap said:


> ZZ EO in the middle of a solve? no one could recognize that instantly


Lookahead.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 6, 2020)

Petrus vs Petrus-W (only comparing post 2x2x3 and with ZBLL vs COLL+L5EP)


Spoiler: Petrus



Movecount:
EO=6
RB=10
LL=17
Total=33

Ergonomics:
EO=Good ergonomics, not super, but not awful.
RB=Very good ergonomics.
LL=Pretty good eronomics, mostly good with a few exceptions.





Spoiler: Petrus-W



Movecount:
EO=4
L2P=14
COLL=11.73 (using my algs and OH sunes where needed, so about 12 on average).
L5EP= 8.17 (using my algs)
Total=36.90

Ergonomics:
EO=Basically the same as normal Petrus.
L2P=Alright ergonomics, definitely not bad, but not super amazing either.
COLL=Great algs. Imagine all the good ZBLLs.
L5EP=Very good too.





Spoiler: Final Comparison



Petrus definitely has a lower movecount. Moreover, the ergonomics of Petrus-W definitely don't make up for the loss. The rotation in Petrus doesn't really detract from the method. At most you could say the movecount is 1 move different. If you're willing to learn ZBLL, definitely go the Petrus route (you can also use other nice add-ons). If you're not, just know that you're using something that's probably sub-optimal, but if you prefer it, go for it.



[Edit] RB movecount from 9 to 10.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 6, 2020)

Did you just work out the movecounts of each step? Because I can’t even imagine getting, say, 9 moves for RB...


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 6, 2020)

Everything but RB was from sources. I just did 5 RBs, 3 were 9, 1 was 10 and 1 was 12. It will probably be 10 then, so I'll change that.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 6, 2020)

Is this FMC, or realistic during a speedsolve? I average 13-15.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 6, 2020)

They weren't full speedsolve, but i didn't go back on myself (so no undoing a move) and they were probably 5 seconds on average.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 6, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Petrus vs Petrus-W (only comparing post 2x2x3 and with ZBLL vs COLL+L5EP)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Petrus
> ...



What about doing WV->HKPLL(or whatever it's called)? Or even CLP->L5EP if we're talking about ZBLL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 6, 2020)

700 solves, sub 18 session! And......

PB AO5!!! 14.896 -two counting 14s


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 6, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Petrus vs Petrus-W (only comparing post 2x2x3 and with ZBLL vs COLL+L5EP)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Petrus
> ...


Petrus W EO recognition way harder, harder for CN, Probably more moves too from how i understand it


----------



## ProStar (Mar 6, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> Petrus W EO recognition way harder, harder for CN, Probably more moves too from how i understand it



That is completely wrong. The only reason is may seem harder to you(assuming you've actually tried the method) is because you're used to one over the other. If I were to ask a good ZZ solver, they'd say Petrus-W is wayyyyy easier. And CN is no harder than in normal Petrus, and 2 less moves


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 6, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Petrus vs Petrus-W (only comparing post 2x2x3 and with ZBLL vs COLL+L5EP)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Petrus
> ...


Thanks. I love this and I'm glad you actually explained yourself unlike some other people.

EDIT : But then, if you're willing to go learn full ZBLL, you might as well use ZZ, which is objectively better.
EDIT 2.0 : Oh yeah, do you know the avg move count for 2x2 and 2x2x3 ?


----------



## brododragon (Mar 6, 2020)

_The takeover of the word objectively is here!_


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 6, 2020)

The Petrus vs Petrus W thread!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2020)

I’ve just realised... I’m sub 17 now. I have no idea how long I’ve been sub 17 for to be honest, since I didn’t really pay attention to my time stats for a bit. And also... A new PB Ao5!!! Two 13s in a row


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

Ummm..... Petrus-W was already invented as A HK varaint...

It's named The "petrus varaint" by Alex Maass








Hawaiian Kociemba 3x3x3 TUTORIAL - Method of Michael H.


So most of your are probably familiar with Micheal Humuhumunukunukapua'a's debut video(I didn't copy and paste the name, I memorized it...). In this video, he does a few solves, claiming the method he uses is "Hawaiian Kociemba". The first solve was reconstructed on Reddit, and I have decided to...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## xcross (Mar 8, 2020)

That's Hawaiian Kociemba you tagged.


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Ummm..... Petrus-W was already invented as A HK varaint...
> 
> It's named The "petrus varaint" by Alex Maass
> 
> ...


It's almost Petrus-W but no EO is done before the pairs and the solve is finished with L5E instead of L5EP.
There are a lot of methods really similar to Petrus-W, some examples would be the Tudor method or Pikas**t.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

xcross said:


> That's Hawaiian Kociemba you tagged.


The Petrus variant is what I'm talking about.


RedstoneTim said:


> It's almost Petrus-W but no EO is done before the pairs and the solve is finished with L5E instead of L5EP.
> There are a lot of methods really similar to Petrus-W, some examples would be the Tudor method or Pikas**t.


It mentions doing EO and L5EP, though.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 8, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The Petrus variant is what I'm talking about.
> 
> It mentions doing EO and L5EP, though.


At some point he suggests orienting ONLY the F2L edges, which is a completely different Idea.
Plus it's Alex Maass who said at my comp he wanted to burn a ZZ RUL the world t-shirt so it doesn't count.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 8, 2020)

Quickly back on topic: Doing some split timing, last one was a while back, I want to see how well I’m improving in certain areas.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I did a LOT of solving today (I think 1/5 of my overall solve times in Chaotimer were done today!), and I’m happy to say I am now sub 18 . I rarely get 18s now, and pretty much never get above that, unless I mess up big time. The main reason for this was was probably just my lookahead has improved a lot through pure practising, no FMCing or working on specific steps. By the way I also did some of my splits, here they are:
> 2x2x2: 2.806
> 2x2x3: 4.244
> EO: 1.160
> ...


V2, two seconds faster now.
2x2x2: 2.307
2x2x3: 4.146
EO: 1.162
F2L: 4.675
LL: 4.357
2x2x2 has improved the most, EO has gone down a bit, but that is pretty luckbased, and takes a fraction of a solve, the rest has improved a little bit. Still need to work on expansion a little, F2L, and TPS during LL. Next week, I think I’ll just passively work on those 3 steps I mentioned individually.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> V2, two seconds faster now.
> 2x2x2: 2.307
> 2x2x3: 4.146
> EO: 1.162
> ...


Looks pretty good! The expansions still seems a bit slow, though.

Also I'm learning 1L PLL and can't find your G Perm that everyone seems to like.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 8, 2020)

Yeah, I will continue working on that. Here are the G Perms:








Mats Valk G Perms.pdf


G Permutation : a. Name:G(a) R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 D U' R' U R D' G Permutation : b. Name:G(b) R' U' R U D' R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 D G Permutation : c. Name:G(c) R2 F2 R U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F R2 G Permutation : d. Name:G(d) R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 D'. ...




www.docdroid.net


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

I’ll do some individual step timing this week, instead of doing full solves, or focusing on skills. Hopefully I can get my expansion time below four seconds, and my F2L + Last layer sub 8.4. If not, I’ll give it another week


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

So, I convinced my parents to let me create a video and upload it, and they said yes, but no face reveal. Now I have one video on my channel here. It’s just a nice solve, don’t get excited.








HexaticPetrus


I like turning squares.




www.youtube.com




Might not have uploaded yet.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> So, I convinced my parents to let me create a video and upload it, and they said yes, but no face reveal. Now I have one video on my channel here. It’s just a nice solve, don’t get excited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone can go to your WCA profile for a face reveal...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

My parents don’t know that, do they? ~Evil smiley face reaction~
Shameless plug - please be sure to hit that like button, smash the subscribe one as well, and ding the bell to make sure you’re notified of further videos .


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Oooh I have 3 subscribers now I definitely don’t know who those are


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 9, 2020)

Now 5


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok JPerm better watch out. It wasn’t serious when I said it on my profile, but now it is.
~Game face on~
‘Oh wait I’m not actually doing anything’
~Slouches in chair~
Yep, stolen from @ProStar


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> My parents don’t know that, do they? ~Evil smiley face reaction~
> Shameless plug - please be sure to hit that like button, smash the subscribe one as well, and ding the bell to make sure you’re notified of further videos .


Now 7


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

11 subs now . If I keep going at this rate I’ll beat J Perm in 30700 days. Easy .


----------



## brododragon (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 11 subs now . If I keep going at this rate I’ll beat J Perm in 30700 days. Easy .


That number annoys me for some reason.

Edit: 14 subs.
New rate: 6.60861056751 decades.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 11 subs now . If I keep going at this rate I’ll beat J Perm in 30700 days. Easy .


Oh shoot I just realized you can see your subs so now you know my real name ! DONT TELL ANYONE !


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Actually, I can’t. Would you like to tell me how?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Actually, I can’t. Would you like to tell me how?


You get emails usually. I mean that's what happens with my channel.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Not me. Oh well. I’m not a stalker lolol. For those wondering about the new vid, the original is bad quality, so I redid it, and it’s better now (new vid)


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Not me. Oh well. I’m not a stalker lolol. For those wondering about the new vid, the original is bad quality, so I redid it, and it’s better now (new vid)



Wait, which new vid? The Ao5? Also for AoXs you could edit out the scrambling if you wanted


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 9, 2020)

The Ao5. How would I edit out the scrambling? (I’m a noob, total noob). I gotta go to bed now.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> The Ao5. How would I edit out the scrambling? (I’m a noob, total noob). I gotta go to bed now.


Not yet you're not going to bed. I have an essay to write today and look where _I _am.

Anyway, what kind of phone do you have?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 9, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> The Ao5. How would I edit out the scrambling? (I’m a noob, total noob). I gotta go to bed now.



Just send it to your computer. Then if you have a Mac you can use iMovie and for Windows I'm not sure, but I think it comes with an editing program.



brododragon said:


> Not yet you're not going to bed. I have an essay to write today and look where _I _am.
> 
> Anyway, what kind of phone do you have?



He has an iPhone 6s


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 9, 2020)

Yeah windows comes with an editing program but if you can also use youtube editor I think. Never tried it tho.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 9, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Just send it to your computer. Then if you have a Mac you can use iMovie and for Windows I'm not sure, but I think it comes with an editing program.
> 
> 
> 
> He has an iPhone 6s


I have 6s too. Best iPhone imo.

More on-topic:
You can just download iMovie on iPhone. If it's not good enough, there's a pretty good mobile free editor. It's called Filmmaker Pro.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 9, 2020)

you're getting fast pretty quick
keep on!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 9, 2020)

about video editors, VSDC is free and full of features






VSDC Free Video Software: Complete Toolset for Video Editing 2023


All-in-one free toolset for working with multimedia. Download a powerful video editor, screen recorder, video converter, audio converter, and CD grabber.




www.videosoftdev.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

Ok thanks guys, also, we’re moving this discussion to here to avoid clogging this thread with YT stuff.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 10, 2020)

The link doesn't work


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

It got moved to here https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/new-youtube-channels-thread.64580/page-9#post-1354423


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 11, 2020)

From watching your solves (and splits), the 2 places you can easily make improvement are your expansion and your RB. You should be able to easily shave off 2 seconds for both of them. Your movecount for expansion seems fine, it's just a matter of seeing more pieces in inspection and lookahead during 2x2x2. For your RB, I wouldn't recommend solving DR before everything else. It's definitely better to go straight into blocks. Because it's 2gen, ergonomics are almost always gonna be good anyway, and overturning isn't a major issue. Otherwise keep it up! I remember when you were barely sub 30, but now you're sub 17. At this rate, you're gonna be sub 8 in no time! Just make sure to keep on chipping away at ZBLL while you work on everything else.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks! Yeah I’m working on trying to predict where some 2x2x3 pieces will end up right now. I don’t place the DR edge by the way . I will work on the RB too.

Edit:I‘m being kind of lazy with ZBLL, but I still do learn new algs occasionally


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh yeah. I rewatched the solves and you're not placing DR. And I definitely know the feeling. I would recommend to learn as many as possibe as soon as possibl. It will definitely be beneficial in the long term if you can discipline yourself.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m ill at the moment, so I’m not like cubing, making videos, checking the forums, etc, that much for now.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 14, 2020)

just subscribed cant wait till you hit 8 sec


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 14, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Etotheipi (Mar 14, 2020)

AgggGghGhGghg ALert Alert!!!! I saw you had 26 subs, then i went to your about page and it changed to 25! Who is the traitor?

edit: Wait it goes back to 26 when i go back to the home screen false alarm.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 14, 2020)

WTH exactly on my 900th solve on ChaoTimer I was doing so badly, then an unwanted LL SKIP SAVED ME AAAAAAAHHHHH. My first one since starting seriously cubing I think, and it goes onto a bad solve. :/


Etotheipi said:


> AgggGghGhGghg ALert Alert!!!! I saw you had 26 subs, then i went to your about page and it changed to 25! Who is the traitor?
> 
> edit: Wait it goes back to 26 when i go back to the home screen false alarm.


Lol well that narrows it down to the people on Speedsolving.com


----------



## brododragon (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm trying to learn full PLL, but don't know if I should learn COLL instead. Which one do you think is better?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 15, 2020)

I’d say PLL first, since there are less cases, and it has easier recognition. You’ll probably use PLL for S and AS as well, since the OCLL algorithms are so fast. Then build on your COLL knowledge. I did it that way, and anyway, you’ll learn both sooner or later.


Also, the Wuest is coming to an end . It’s been over a month now. It will go back to the old title.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'm trying to learn full PLL, but don't know if I should learn COLL instead. Which one do you think is better?


PLL, though I was that weird kid who averaged 17 and knew only COLL


----------



## ketchupcuber (Mar 15, 2020)

feliks zemdegs doesnt think coll is good at all forr 3x3 he says its faster to do normal oll and pll


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 15, 2020)

Was he talking about CFOP or in general?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 15, 2020)

ketchupcuber said:


> feliks zemdegs doesnt think coll is good at all forr 3x3 he says its faster to do normal oll and pll



That's for CFOP. He thinks it's faster to do OLL & PLL is faster for CFOP. And while I agree with him, Feliks isn't the final authority for everything cubing related, although that's another discussion. For Petrus, the edges are oriented automatically, and COLL/EPLL is better than OLL/PLL in almost all cases(S/AS being questionable exceptions)


----------



## RedstoneTim (Mar 15, 2020)

"Personally, I don't use too much COLL during two-handed solving as, in a lot of the cases, it's just faster to do the quickest OLL algorithm and then do your PLL."
- Feliks Zemdegs (Source)

You might also want to check out some of Antoine Cantin's videos about COLL+EPLL vs OCLL+PLL for 2H and OH.
Also my own opinion is that for 2H, option select is the best thing to do: If you feel that the COLL for that case is a lot worse, just do the OCLL. However if you're going for ZBLL, COLL might be beneficial for learning part of the recognition.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 15, 2020)

In terms of absolute speed, COLL/EPLL isn't better than OCLL/PLL, but ZBLL trumps all. The biggest point of learning COLL is to give you a good ZBLL springboard. So if your end goal is ZBLL, COLL. If you're using Petrus or ZZ or LEOR and ZBLL isn't your end goal, re-examine that.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 15, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> In terms of absolute speed, COLL/EPLL isn't better than OCLL/PLL, but ZBLL trumps all. The biggest point of learning COLL is to give you a good ZBLL springboard. So if your end goal is ZBLL, COLL. If you're using Petrus or ZZ or LEOR and ZBLL isn't your end goal, re-examine that.


But couldn't you just learn COLL recog as a springboard ?


----------



## brododragon (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks. I think I'm going to learn full PLL, then COLL, then ZBLL.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 15, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Thanks. I think I'm going to learn full PLL, then COLL, then ZBLL.


ZZLL can also bee used between COLL and ZBLL. It one-looks the LL like ZBLL.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> ZZLL can also bee used between COLL and ZBLL. It one-looks the LL like ZBLL.


I'll probably learn ZZLL in-between COLL and ZBLL. It will also cut down the algs I have to learn since COLL and ZZLL are parts of ZBLL.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 16, 2020)

Oh my god yes I got a PB Ao5!!!! Counting 13 won it, really good solves.


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 16, 2020)

ZZLL, compared to COLL, has no impact. ZZLL is changing different steps other than LL, whereas you can just learn ZBLL and add it into your solves as you go along.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 16, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> ZZLL, compared to COLL, has no impact. ZZLL is changing different steps other than LL, whereas you can just learn ZBLL and add it into your solves as you go along.


Petrus-b _is_ better then Petrus-VH, but Petrus-a is still better.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 18, 2020)

With one thousand solves comes a sub 16 average. With one thousand solves comes a 13.891 PB ao5. With one thousand solves comes CHEESEBURGERS

No seriously though I’m really proud . The PB was crazy, 2 counting 13s there. 6 second improvement since starting at 0 solves


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 19, 2020)

7.87 B U2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R D2 L F L U L' U2 B2 L D
SUB 8
z y
M U' B' U' L' U L 7/7
M' U' R' U' r' 5/12
U2 R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R 12/24
M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U M' U2 M' U M2 U' M2 15/39

39stm 5tps


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

So, I did a bunch of OH solves today, and ended up with a single PB of 19.729, along with a 26.924 ao5 PB .


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 21, 2020)

So... The cold truth has hit me hard in the face. I need to revamp my F2L algs. I originally learnt from Lars site, which are more for efficiency than for speed. Obviously, some algs are still viable, and sone are even the same, but I don’t really know anymore. If anyone could go through the ‘Step 4b tricks’ section, and point out to me algs that need to be changed, I will really appreciate it. Even better if you could provide the best alg for it (lot of choices online). Quick notes, I use R U R’ U’ 3 times for D1, I just take out the pair and solve for D3&4


----------



## PapaSmurf (Mar 22, 2020)

ZZ last slot cases


Intro This doc contains all last slot cases for ZZ plus much more. They are probably speed optimal. Any suggestions, then leave a comment! The numbers come from the speedsolving wiki, if you miss out every case with EO.




docs.google.com




I know it's for ZZ, but just ignore the FL and BL pages, otherwise you're good to go.


----------



## ari(a cuber) (Mar 23, 2020)

@PetrusQuber could you do a petrus tutorial on your channel?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 23, 2020)

Hmm, that is my ultimate goal, actually, but I’m being really lazy with my filming. I promise to get out at least two parts of the tutorial by the end of the week.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Hmm, that is my ultimate goal, actually, but I’m being really lazy with my filming. I promise to get out at least two parts of the tutorial by the end of the week.


Just proves my YouTubing laziness. I did do a collection video though.

Anyway, this week, I’ll keep focusing on expansion, F2L and LL - I’ll time my splits today to see where I’m up to.


----------



## mukerflap (Mar 30, 2020)

sub12 ao1000


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 30, 2020)

Signature needs updating.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 4, 2020)

PB Ao5 . Counting 12, nice 11 saved it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 6, 2020)

2K solves since starting to use ChaoTimer . Verging on a sub 15 ao100 and average right now, which would mean over 6 seconds improvement in 72 days!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 6, 2020)

You're improving quickly! Keep it up!


----------



## ProStar (Apr 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 11656
> 2K solves since starting to use ChaoTimer . Verging on a sub 15 ao100 and average right now, which would mean over 6 seconds improvement in 72 days!



Getting closer to that sub-8! I still have just over a thousand solves in my session lol


----------



## mukerflap (Apr 7, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> You're improving quickly! Keep it up!


It will probably plummet around 12 seconds


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Getting closer to that sub-8! I still have just over a thousand solves in my session lol


I could ask this on any thread, but does @fun at the joy always purposely boost @ProStar's reaction score? He joined the forums a day after me, but his reaction score is pretty much 15 times higher than mine.

EDIT: Then again, he also has 2.5 times more messages, so...


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I could ask this on any thread, but does @fun at the joy always purposely boost @ProStar's reaction score? He joined the forums a day after me, but his reaction score is pretty much 15 times higher than mine.
> 
> EDIT: Then again, he also has 2.5 times more messages, so...


Are you wanting some reactolutionists? if you reactolution me I will reactolution you too.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I could ask this on any thread, but does @fun at the joy always purposely boost @ProStar's reaction score? He joined the forums a day after me, but his reaction score is pretty much 15 times higher than mine.
> 
> EDIT: Then again, he also has 2.5 times more messages, so...





Owen Morrison said:


> Are you wanting some reactolutionists? if you reactolution me I will reactolution you too.


Contact me, we’ll talk about it.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 7, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Are you wanting some reactolutionists? if you reactolution me I will reactolution you too.



Sub4Sub SS version. What have I done?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Are you wanting some reactolutionists? if you reactolution me I will reactolution you too.


I'll take some, sure.

Also, you live in Tennessee (I know from @Micah Morrison's profile), and you are still awake at 12:14 A.M. (your time)?


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Sub4Sub SS version. What have I done?


I wont't do Reactolution4Reactolution, Reactolutions are just plain annoying, @Cubinwitdapizza reactolutioned me for 56 reaction score, and my inbox died.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 7, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I wont't do Reactolution4Reactolution, Reactolutions are just plain annoying, @Cubinwitdapizza reactolutioned me for 56 reaction score, and my inbox died.


Just change your settings.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 7, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Just change your settings.


Yeah but I want to have a legit reaction score and I want to see reactions from people that actually are reactions.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I'll take some, sure.
> 
> Also, you live in Tennessee (I know from @Micah Morrison's profile), and you are still awake at 12:14 A.M. (your time)?


nope it was 11:14 my time.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

10.113 PB single!!! Reconstruction coming soon, almost sub 10


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 10, 2020)

nice nearly sub 1o


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Scramble: L2 F2 L2 B’ U2 B D2 B’ D2 F D’ B2 F U2 L D2 U F2 D2 R2
PB reconstruction:
y2 x’//inspection 0,0
L2 F’ R’ B’ L2 D’//2x2x2 6,6
y R U’//2x2x3 2,8
z’ L’ U L//EO 3,11
U’ R U R2 U’ R2 U R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R//F2L 14,25
R U R’ U R U’ R’ U R U2 R’//COLL 11,36
U M2 U M’ U2 M U M2//EPLL 8,44
U’//AUF 1,45

Really pleased with this, good 2x2x2, insane luck with expansion, 2 bad edges, good F2L, easy COLL.
BUT... I’M SO FRICKING ANNOYED I MISSED THE F2L SKIP DURING EO RIGHT IN THE U LAYER. It was really sad, I wasn’t looking at the yellow layer during EO properly, there was a huge block and F2L pair I could’ve preserved, and saved a lot of time. But then again, it lead to a Sune, then... Wait for it... My worst PLL, Nb. So maybe it would’ve been better to do it the first way. I still need to learn a new Nb ~guilty face~


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Scramble: L2 F2 L2 B’ U2 B D2 B’ D2 F D’ B2 F U2 L D2 U F2 D2 R2
> PB reconstruction:
> y2 x’//inspection 0,0
> L2 F’ R’ B’ L2 D//2x2x2 6,6
> ...


Lol. That's the thing about cubing. Luck will always find its way to you.


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Nb perms my worst as well


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 10, 2020)

Have you tried out my logo idea


----------



## mukerflap (Apr 10, 2020)

13.34 D R2 F2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 R' B2 R' B' D' U' L' U' R' U2 B Petrus PB just for fun i actually knew the zbll


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

I've decided to edit the title once in a while to make it relevant to current topics, so just FYI.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Scramble: L2 F2 L2 B’ U2 B D2 B’ D2 F D’ B2 F U2 L D2 U F2 D2 R2
> PB reconstruction:
> y2 x’//inspection 0,0
> L2 F’ R’ B’ L2 D//2x2x2 6,6
> ...


L2 F' R' B' L2 *D'*


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 10, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> L2 F' R' B' L2 *D'*


Edited


----------



## brododragon (Apr 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Edited


You're gonna get a reconstruction right first try someday... Lol


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 10, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Lol. That's the thing about cubing. Luck will always find its way to you.


lol maybe luck will one day find it's way to me in competition. My officil average is 245th in the world and my official single is 581st in the world


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 12, 2020)

I got a PB ao5 yesterday and I didn’t even notice until a minute a go . All counting times were 13s


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 12, 2020)

NICE


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 13, 2020)

Week 30, mostly focusing on seeing some of the 2x2x3 in inspection.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 20, 2020)

Just taking a break this week, I haven’t been practising much lately


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 20, 2020)

Why is everybody sad reacting? I’m not quitting cubing or anything lmao.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Why is everybody sad reacting? I’m not quitting cubing or anything lmao.


Bandwagon


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 20, 2020)

Yes, breaks are good for you sometimes. It's not a thing to be sad about.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

Ok never mind. Back into it, couldn’t resist. I did some splits today:

2x2x2: 2.139
2x2x3: 3.062
EO: 1.382
F2L: 4.187
LL: 3.750
Total: 14.520 

Here are the old ones:


PetrusQuber said:


> V2, two seconds faster now.
> 2x2x2: 2.307
> 2x2x3: 4.146
> EO: 1.162
> ...



IDK why but my EO seems to be getting worse and worse . Only by a little though, probably just luck variation. I’ve improved the most in expansion, F2L and LL, which combines to over a second’s improvement (about right). Suggestions for what to improve on? I’m thinking F2L at the moment.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok never mind. Back into it, couldn’t resist. I did some splits today:
> 
> 2x2x2: 2.139
> 2x2x3: 3.062
> ...



Looking at your splits, I'd say your weakest point is your total time; taking up the same amount as all of your other splits added together. So I'd work on that


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

~grave face~ I’ll be sure to work on that sir.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> ~grave face~ I’ll be sure to work on that sir.



Yeah, it's defiantly the thing holding you back from that sub-8 goal


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 25, 2020)

Mmmm... Wait a moment, doesn’t that mean my average should be 29.040 and not 14.520??? But I keep getting sub 15 solves...


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Mmmm... Wait a moment, doesn’t that mean my average should be 29.040 and not 14.520??? But I keep getting sub 15 solves...



England has bad math teachers


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> England has bad math teachers


*maths


----------



## ProStar (Apr 26, 2020)

AlphaCuber is awesome said:


> *maths



And bad English teachers, apparently


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## ProStar (Apr 26, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> View attachment 11951



Trick question, billy doesn't have a dog


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Trick question, billy doesn't have a dog


No, we can conclude from the fact that Jane has a pail of water that she lives on the moon, so therefore the sky is purple. Dogs like green skies, and Billy is an archenemesis of Jack, who has a cat, meaning Billy has a dog. Dogs don't like figs, so the answer is 267. Duh.


----------



## mukerflap (Apr 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok never mind. Back into it, couldn’t resist. I did some splits today:
> 
> 2x2x2: 2.139
> 2x2x3: 3.062
> ...


improve 2x2x2 since its planned in inspection you need to execute it faster


----------



## PapaSmurf (Apr 26, 2020)

You could definitely improve that F2L. I can do RU block in less than 2.5 seconds on avreage, so you could very easily drop a second on that with a bit of drilling. Maybe do 50 RU block solves before you practice every day or something like that.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok never mind. Back into it, couldn’t resist. I did some splits today:
> 
> 2x2x2: 2.139
> 2x2x3: 3.062
> ...


Maybe 223? It should probably be around 1 second faster. (I'm no pro, but this is what I think doesn't match the rest) You should probably also try choosing an expansion in inspection.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 26, 2020)

Evrybody giving different answers as to what I should work on lol.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Evrybody giving different answers as to what I should work on lol.


Record yourself solve and then_ you_ can see what looks like it could improve.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 26, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok never mind. Back into it, couldn’t resist. I did some splits today:
> 
> 2x2x2: 2.139
> 2x2x3: 3.062
> ...





brododragon said:


> Record yourself solve and then_ you_ can see what looks like it could improve.


I would record yourself, then work on whichever step has the most pauses.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 27, 2020)

2180161 said:


> Hey there! I currently use Petrus as my main method, and although I took almost a year-long break, I'm still around 11s, though my average before the break was mid-9. I made a guide with Tao Yu on Petrus improvement as well that I'll link at the bottom of this potential wall of text. One of the big things with Petrus is to make sure you do your blocks with very little moves, and in the back so that your EO is easily recognized and has easy finger-tricks.
> 
> As PapaSmurf said, movecount should definitely be the priority, as Petrus is designed to have very little movecount as you are constantly building on that which you have already built, rarely breaking it up. There's not point in having 10TPS if you're at 120 move solves. Slow down to 4TPS and have 50 move solves and you're at the same speed.
> 
> ...


I know this is from a while ago but what is that first scramble!? that looks insane.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I know this is from a while ago but what is that first scramble!? that looks insane.


He/She hasn't been on the forums since December, so they probably won't see it.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> He/She hasn't been on the forums since December, so they probably won't see it.


I know her outside of this forums, I can forward the message 
EDIT: it's in the description of the video: L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R' U2 R' U' R2 D F' U F R
@Owen Morrison


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 27, 2020)

Woah, 8.73 first try.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Woah, 8.73 first try.



Wait? if he/she got a nine and you got an eight, that means, in that solve you are better than him.

edit : ignore all of this, he got a seven


----------



## ProStar (Apr 27, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I know her outside of this forums, I can forward the message
> EDIT: it's in the description of the video: L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D R' U2 R' U' R2 D F' U F R
> @Owen Morrison



Dang, I got 9.97 with CFOP, planned 2x2x3 block


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 28, 2020)

As suggested by @PapaSmurf , I’ve decided to work on F2L this week. I checked some solve footage, it definitely seemed to be where I most paused and thought about.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 28, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> As suggested by @PapaSmurf , I’ve decided to work on F2L this week. I checked some solve footage, it definitely seemed to be where I most paused and thought about.


I'm not master with F2L, but maybe is you post a reconstruction of an average solve so more experienced people can critique.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 28, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I'm not master with F2L, but maybe is you post a reconstruction of an average solve so more experienced people can critique.


Might do tomorrow.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 29, 2020)

Oh gosh. Happened a few minutes ago. PB!!!!!!!!! I’ll try to reconstruct as fast as I can


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 29, 2020)

Scramble: D' R L B2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' U L2 F R2 D2 F R2 U2

x’ y’//inspection 0,0
L’ U’ L U L’ U’ L U B‘ D2//2x2x2 10,10
y’ F’ L F L’//2x2x3 4,14
R F R’ F’//EO 4,18
R’ U’ R’ U R’//F2L 5,23
U M2 U’ M’ U2 M U’ M2 U//EPLL 9,32


Really interesting! The 2x2x2 was done pretty weirdly, I saw the partially formed cross (good for CFOP), and decided to go with speed over efficiency, as I knew I could execute the first few moves extremely quickly. 2x2x3 was very easy, I saw the pair, and the edge, and sledgehammered (actually I saw the pair first and solved it, then I saw the edge, and inserted it. Same thing). I saw only 2 bad edges, and a pair I could preserve. Instead of rotation, I just solved from their, since the fingertricks were going to be good anyway. For F2L, there was a 2 move first block (R’ U’), and as I made to connect it with the 2x2x3, I saw the pair form, and slotted it in before finishing the R2. I skipped COLL completely, left with an easy EPLL. I’m very happy with this, the start didn’t seem very Petrus like, but still! Easy 2x2x2, partial 2x2x3 skip, 2 bad edges, 5 move F2L, COLL skip.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 29, 2020)

The title thing is really helping me see what's happening, thanks.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 29, 2020)

I might make a video this afternoon reconstructing it


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> L’ U’ L U L’ U’ L U *B'* D2//2x2x2 10,10


----------



## brododragon (Apr 29, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> > PetrusQuber said:
> > L’ U’ L U L’ U’ L U *B'* D2//2x2x2 10,10


I don't think he's ever going to get a reconstruction right first try.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 29, 2020)

I have yet to not make a mistake in my reconstruction lol.


----------



## Hazel (Apr 29, 2020)

It might be easier to make your reconstructions using alg.cubing.net - this way, you can confirm that the reconstruction works, and you can have the reconstruction here link to the alg.cubing.net reconstruction for those who want to see it visualized there


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I might make a video this afternoon reconstructing it


RIP I was in the middle of writing out what I should say when my mom came and told me I’d had enough screen time . I guess I’ll finish tomorrow, because I don’t really want to start filming without a rough idea of what to say. Feel free to remind me about it tomorrow if I forget

Edit: And I really dislike writing for long periods of time if there’s an alternative.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 29, 2020)

Ermmm... I started solving again, got a 10... Combined with my 8, my new ao5 PB’s 12.662 now . Kinda overdue since my ao5 PBs always tend to be a couple seconds faster.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 12001
> Ermmm... I started solving again, got a 10... Combined with my 8, my new ao5 PB’s 12.662 now . Kinda overdue since my ao5 PBs always tend to be a couple seconds faster.


When I first saw this thread you averaged about 35 seconds. I thought, "Phhhbbbt, Petrus is dumb, CFOP is the only decent method." Your progress and a sub-6 official Roux average later, I think different.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 29, 2020)

Good to know .
I do think most not stupid methods can be used to achieve fast averages, I see no limits coming to, say, Roux, ZZ and Petrus yet, and any advantages/disadvantages there are in between methods I feel are minimal in the grand scheme of things. Anyway, most of us aren’t vying to be sub 7 or anything where we actually start to see some differences.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Good to know .
> I do think most not stupid methods can be used to achieve fast averages, I see no limits coming to, say, Roux, ZZ and Petrus yet, and any advantages/disadvantages there are in between methods I feel are minimal in the grand scheme of things. Anyway, most of us aren’t vying to be sub 7 or anything where we actually start to see some differences.


But, Brits are dumb in the way that they write dates. You say it, "April 29, 2020." But you write it "29/4/20." It doesn't make any sense! Then again, I wish the U.S. used metric measurements.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 29, 2020)

Nothing makes sense in life lol. We do sometimes say the 29th of April though. And it makes sense in terms of hierarchy, with smallest measure to largest.


----------



## flkx cuber (Apr 29, 2020)

u Cube said:


> Good luck! Don't quit, let's prove those CFOPers that there are other good methods.


I see your point, and believe me when I say I was committed to getting sub 10 at least with Petrus. Learnt all eo positions and algs, and truth is if you want to get fast quick, obviously go for fridrich. However if you want to feel special and spend more time on a different method, Petrus is the way to go. I got very close to sub 10, and did get some sub 8 singles, pb average was 11.3 . But then I switched to fridrich, and I became much better at solving, 2 handed at least. For oh I still use Petrus because less rotations but keep going on regardless. Try and prove to us there ARE better ways than cfop, and please share ur tips


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> When I first saw this thread you averaged about 35 seconds. I thought, "Phhhbbbt, Petrus is dumb, CFOP is the only decent method." Your progress and a sub-6 official Roux average later, I think different.


_Come to the dark side..._


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 30, 2020)

brododragon said:


> _Come to the dark side..._


What dark side? The non-CFOP side? It is indeed dark. (I never said that anything is better than CFOP; I said that there are other decent methods.)


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> What dark side? The non-CFOP side? It is indeed dark. (I never said that anything is better than CFOP; I said that there are other decent methods.)


The side that doesn't immediately laugh at anything other than CFOP or Zeroing.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

Well that was fast. 3K


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 12015
> Well that was fast. 3K


In how much time?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 12015
> Well that was fast. 3K


You gotta learn to charge your phone man.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> You gotta learn to charge your phone man.


I always leave it to the last moment. I was in the middle of a session, didn’t want to go downstairs and plug it in.


BenChristman1 said:


> In how much time?


Actually, around 3 months and a bit lol. Kind of slow, but still


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I always leave it to the last moment. I was in the middle of a session, didn’t want to go downstairs and plug it in.
> 
> Actually, around 3 months and a bit lol. Kind of slow, but still


My parents say that if you don't keep it between 45 and 90%, the batteries will start running out quicker, but I've caught them with their phones at 1% many times.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

Wait what?


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait what?


If you over charge your batteries (91+%) or undercharge it (45 - %), it damages the batteries and the batteries will start running out quicker.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> If you over charge your batteries (91+%) or undercharge it (45 - %), it damages the batteries and the batteries will start running out quicker.


Woah.


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> If you over charge your batteries (91+%) or undercharge it (45 - %), it damages the batteries and the batteries will start running out quicker.


Huh, I looked at some articles and this seems to be true. It was my impression that the opposite was true: Charging before it's dead will make the battery "forget" its maximum charge. Apparently that was true with older nickel batteries but not for lithium-ion. It's best to keep the batteries at about 30-50% for maximum lifespan. Interesting.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

It's fine to keep it plugged in all night, though, because Apple released a feature that tries to pace the charging based on your usual charging schedule.


WarriorCatCuber said:


> You gotta learn to charge your phone man.


Low power mode, minimum brightness, reduced white point gang.

EDIT: I forgot how to English.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I might make a video this afternoon reconstructing it


I charged my phone for a bit, started filming, then it died . Waiting to keep filming.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I charged my phone for a bit, started filming, then it died . Waiting to keep filming.


Why don't you charge and record?


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 30, 2020)

I still don't have a phone


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I still don't have a phone


I had one, but I lost it at an airport. Probably cause there was like an 8 hour layover and I got like no sleep, so I wasn't keeping track of things right, idk though. But I need to waste my money on Dayan Tengun V2 Ms and not phones. (And some MGCs and squans to make @Sub1Hour happy)


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> But I need to waste my money on Dayan Tengun V2 Ms and not phones. (And some MGCs and squans to make @Sub1Hour happy)


In life, you have to make the hard decision on what to waste your money on.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 30, 2020)

I always overcharge my phone


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I always overcharge my phone


That's why Apple is better.

_Oh no... I just started a war worse then a method war._


----------



## ProStar (Apr 30, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That's why Apple is better.



I am myself, and I approve this message


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I am myself, and I approve this message


No, you will always be DarkSavage.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 30, 2020)

Theres this one dude in my friend circle who uses apple, and we all tease him about it lol. He's getting a PC I think though, so thank goodness.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 30, 2020)

I use samsung and I like a lot


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Theres this one dude in my friend circle who uses apple, and we all tease him about it lol. He's getting a PC I think though, so thank goodness.


Oh Apple computers? Heck no.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 30, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Theres this one dude in my friend circle who uses apple, and we all tease him about it lol. He's getting a PC I think though, so thank goodness.





Filipe Teixeira said:


> I use samsung and I like a lot





brododragon said:


> Oh Apple computers? Heck no.


I have an iPhone, and we have a Mac desktop. (#NotSponsored)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 30, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> I had one, but I lost it at an airport. Probably cause there was like an 8 hour layover and I got like no sleep, so I wasn't keeping track of things right, idk though. But I need to waste my money on Dayan Tengun V2 Ms and not phones. (And some MGCs and squans to make @Sub1Hour happy)


Always good to know people on the forums are looking out for each other.


----------



## mukerflap (May 1, 2020)

F2 U2 F2 R2 U R2 D' U L2 F2 B D2 U F2 R D L2 F2 R' petrus pb
10.41


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Always good to know people on the forums are looking out for each other.


Speaking of MGCs, squans and Vlaks (you just didn't know we were talking about Vlaks), how would you like a MGC squan with a Vlak logo?


----------



## BlastKracken7 (May 1, 2020)

hey petrus gj on 3K solves :> you are improving

edit: congrats i see you are now faster than me! i took a break from cubing for a good bit and switched to speed sliding. i am getting back into it as this is my first post on here with my return. again congrats as your pb ao5 is currently as fast as my 2nd best single while my best ao5 is only a 16.67 (i think i lost the solve data...)


----------



## Hazel (May 1, 2020)

BlastKracken7 said:


> hey petrus gj on 3K solves :> you are improving
> 
> edit: congrats i see you are now faster than me! i took a break from cubing for a good bit and switched to speed sliding. i am getting back into it as this is my first post on here with my return. again congrats as your pb ao5 is currently as fast as my 2nd best single while my best ao5 is only a 16.67 (i think i lost the solve data...)


You're back! I remember your ZBLL thread - it's a shame you never were able to finish it  maybe one day ~


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Speaking of MGCs, squans and Vlaks (you just didn't know we were talking about Vlaks), how would you like a MGC squan with a Vlak logo?


Only if it can cornercut at least a 6,0


----------



## BlastKracken7 (May 1, 2020)

Aerma said:


> You're back! I remember your ZBLL thread - it's a shame you never were able to finish it  maybe one day ~


Ill get back to it eventually.. honestly i never learned full oll and im going to go back and do that.... im then planning on learning full ollcp and then maybe go back and do zbll.... dont know yet... i could probably learn vls though. will probably make a thread on each one and hen i get back to zbll start posting there again


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Only if it can cornercut at least a 6,0


That is for the cursed thread.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Why don't you charge and record?





BlastKracken7 said:


> hey petrus gj on 3K solves :> you are improving
> 
> edit: congrats i see you are now faster than me! i took a break from cubing for a good bit and switched to speed sliding. i am getting back into it as this is my first post on here with my return. again congrats as your pb ao5 is currently as fast as my 2nd best single while my best ao5 is only a 16.67 (i think i lost the solve data...)


Thanks


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Thanks


Yes, I'm so nice, telling you to charge your phone.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yes, I'm so nice, telling you to charge your phone.


IDk how that quote happened.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 4, 2020)

Lol... That was absolutely crazy tbh. The funny thing is it won’t even register as my PB ao5 on my phone because... Guess what... This was on my iPad! I was in the middle of filming some solves to see if I could get a decent average, then this appeared! Video will be up on my YT soon. 
Also 5% battery lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Video will be up on my YT soon.


It's about time.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 4, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It's about time.


Dw, I have more on the way, already done the first part of a Tengyun V2 review, might do a PB reconstruction 2 in 1 (I got the single PB last week as well)


----------



## BlastKracken7 (May 4, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 12062
> Lol... That was absolutely crazy tbh. The funny thing is it won’t even register as my PB ao5 on my phone because... Guess what... This was on my iPad! I was in the middle of filming some solves to see if I could get a decent average, then this appeared! Video will be up on my YT soon.
> Also 5% battery lol


GJ!!!!!!!


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 4, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> It's about time.





PetrusQuber said:


> Dw, I have more on the way, already done the first part of a Tengyun V2 review, might do a PB reconstruction 2 in 1 (I got the single PB last week as well)


Not to be rude, lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 4, 2020)

BlastKracken7 said:


> GJ!!!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## ProStar (May 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Dw



Uw'


----------



## brododragon (May 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Uw'


He'll never get it right...


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Thanks


I honestly did not recognize you right away because you changed your pfp (speaking of which I might change mine just for the sake of inconsistency)


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Uw'


I’m not sure if I want to be r/whooshed or not...


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

God dammit, I was editing, and made a mistake with a solve‘s time. I went out of the editor, to ChaoTimer, then back to the editor. The words were slightly offscreen, so I attempted to move it. I couldn’t. It was saved in now I’d left the app. Urgh.
Long story short, I’m starting again.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 5, 2020)

Alright, video live! Hopefully OK quality:




Please try watch as much as possible, like, and subscribe


----------



## ketchupcuber (May 5, 2020)

Dude you are so harsh on yourself


----------



## brododragon (May 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Please try watch as much as possible


Do you want me to watch it twenty times over?


----------



## BlastKracken7 (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alright, video live! Hopefully OK quality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice. On solve 3 i reconized a zbll that i still know


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 6, 2020)

fast


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Do you want me to watch it twenty times over?


Hmmmmm..... Yes.
Seriously though, views aren’t counted for individual people, so I could set up a bot which viewed one video thousands of times to get lots of views, so more views the better. Of course, at this point, it’s unpaid advertising, so your choice .


----------



## Hssandwich (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alright, video live! Hopefully OK quality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've improved so quickly! It seems to me that your solve seems to be make or break on your 2x2x2+2x2x3 stages, so working on those is probably your best plan forward  
I'd personally try using unlimited inspection time for a while to see if you can inspect the whole of your 2x2x3 block, and just see what that does to your times. It's not hugely realistic to do it in 15 seconds unless you're crazy good, but this practice will get you inspecting more.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

Hssandwich said:


> You've improved so quickly! It seems to me that your solve seems to be make or break on your 2x2x2+2x2x3 stages, so working on those is probably your best plan forward
> I'd personally try using unlimited inspection time for a while to see if you can inspect the whole of your 2x2x3 block, and just see what that does to your times. It's not hugely realistic to do it in 15 seconds unless you're crazy good, but this practice will get you inspecting more.


Thanks! Yes, I hope in future I’ll be able to plan out the 2x2x3 block, but for now, just sticking to the 2x2x2. Will work on it 
I’m also working on F2L, it’s generally the main part of my solves where I pause, and where my solutions are meh.


----------



## ZB2op (May 6, 2020)

3 counting twelves. consistency


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

ZB2op said:


> 3 counting twelves. consistency


Normally I average 13-14 lol.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alright, video live! Hopefully OK quality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello? Gordon Ramsey ing yourself? also very nice average!



PetrusQuber said:


> Wait what?


you know when Gordon Ramsey always critiques food extremely? that's a figure of speech I made.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Hello? Gordon Ramsey ing yourself? also very nice average!


Wait what?


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

Credit to @fun at the joy :


> o boi I had fun
> Solve 1 - 9.324
> Scramble: L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F' U' R' F2 R' B' F R B' R' D2
> x’ z2 // Inspection
> ...





> (Me) Wow, that’s dedication. I didn’t expect my solves to be that inefficient  Several were in the 60s oh my lord... I’m really disappointed


But whenever I do slow solving, I get 45-55 STM I’m so sad. Any suggestions on how to improve?


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Credit to @fun at the joy :
> 
> 
> But whenever I do slow solving, I get 45-55 STM I’m so sad. Any suggestions on how to improve?


We must seek help from the Neptunian Gods.


@WoowyBaby


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> We must seek help from the Neptunian Gods.
> 
> 
> @WoowyBaby


@Tao Yu @PapaSmurf


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

They're gonna be so triggered, getting tagged randomly for some basic move-count lowering.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

brododragon said:


> They're gonna be so triggered, getting tagged randomly for some basic move-count lowering.


Oof, maybe I shouldn’t have done it :/. I’m actually really surprised though.


----------



## brododragon (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Oof, maybe I shouldn’t have done it :/. I’m actually really surprised though.


Eh, whatever.


----------



## ProStar (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> @Tao Yu @PapaSmurf



He said neptunian gods, not Plutonian gods. Everyone knows they're from the discarded and rejected planet of Pluto.


----------



## Timoth3 (May 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> He said neptunian gods, not Plutonian gods. Everyone knows they're from the discarded and rejected planet of Pluto.


Pluto is still a planet in all our hearts...


----------



## FinnTheCuber (May 6, 2020)

how would you even do this


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

FinnTheCuber said:


> how would you even do this


Do what?


----------



## fun at the joy (May 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Any suggestions on how to improve?


please track 223 pieces (at least that you know where you have to look)
reconstructing the solves was a pain during 223, especially the last one


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 7, 2020)

I have a sub 14 ao100 now. Should I consider myself sub 14? I should probably wait another day and see if I can keep it up.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 7, 2020)

I don't mind you tagging me. In fact, you'd get a quicker. response if you did it on discord, but anyway. The way you lower your movecount in actual solves is by, uh, solving more? I think that'll be something that will be brought down a lot if you're just aware of it. Naturally, the only way for you to lower your LL movecount would be to learn ZBLL (which you should probably be doing gradually). Lowering your 2x2x2 movecount will also just come with solves, but every solve focusing on getting a good 2x2x2 and not timing your inspection. For the other 3 steps, you'll litereally just have to do slow solves and also fast solves, reconstruct, then find the one that's losing you the most in terms of movecount. It does seem to be your expansion though, so working on inspection length so that you can see your whole 2x2x3 would probably help that a lot. 

Btw, please drill your LL algs. Every day before you start cubing, drill all your PLL algs to an acceptable level (maybe sub .8 for U perms, sub 1.3 for N perms or whatever, but something that reflects your execution so that you're always pushing them).

You're improving very quickly though, well done! Hopefully, when comps start back up again, I'll meet you at one. Hopefully by that point you'll be well and truly the fastest UK Petrus solver because that's a title I definitely don't deserve.


----------



## ProStar (May 7, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> I don't mind you tagging me. In fact, you'd get a quicker. response if you did it on discord, but anyway. The way you lower your movecount in actual solves is by, uh, solving more? I think that'll be something that will be brought down a lot if you're just aware of it. Naturally, the only way for you to lower your LL movecount would be to learn ZBLL (which you should probably be doing gradually). Lowering your 2x2x2 movecount will also just come with solves, but every solve focusing on getting a good 2x2x2 and not timing your inspection. For the other 3 steps, you'll litereally just have to do slow solves and also fast solves, reconstruct, then find the one that's losing you the most in terms of movecount. It does seem to be your expansion though, so working on inspection length so that you can see your whole 2x2x3 would probably help that a lot.
> 
> Btw, please drill your LL algs. Every day before you start cubing, drill all your PLL algs to an acceptable level (maybe sub .8 for U perms, sub 1.3 for N perms or whatever, but something that reflects your execution so that you're always pushing them).
> 
> You're improving very quickly though, well done! Hopefully, when comps start back up again, I'll meet you at one. Hopefully by that point you'll be well and truly the fastest UK Petrus solver because that's a title I definitely don't deserve.



I think it's funny that the fastest Petrus solvers don't even use Petrus lol. Can't wait until a Petrus main takes the top(rooting for PetrusQuber obvs), it will show people that Petrus can be good by someone other than people already fast with other methods.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 7, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I think it's funny that the fastest Petrus solvers don't even use Petrus lol. Can't wait until a Petrus main takes the top(rooting for PetrusQuber obvs), it will show people that Petrus can be good by someone other than people already fast with other methods.


I mean I only have it because I got a lucky scramble that meant I got a sub 10. And yeah, I agree. We need a fast Petrus solver just to spice things up.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

I just want to say how impressed I am at how far you've taken Petrus, even if this post was to further my own gains. LOL


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 8, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> I don't mind you tagging me. In fact, you'd get a quicker. response if you did it on discord, but anyway. The way you lower your movecount in actual solves is by, uh, solving more? I think that'll be something that will be brought down a lot if you're just aware of it. Naturally, the only way for you to lower your LL movecount would be to learn ZBLL (which you should probably be doing gradually). Lowering your 2x2x2 movecount will also just come with solves, but every solve focusing on getting a good 2x2x2 and not timing your inspection. For the other 3 steps, you'll litereally just have to do slow solves and also fast solves, reconstruct, then find the one that's losing you the most in terms of movecount. It does seem to be your expansion though, so working on inspection length so that you can see your whole 2x2x3 would probably help that a lot.
> 
> Btw, please drill your LL algs. Every day before you start cubing, drill all your PLL algs to an acceptable level (maybe sub .8 for U perms, sub 1.3 for N perms or whatever, but something that reflects your execution so that you're always pushing them).
> 
> You're improving very quickly though, well done! Hopefully, when comps start back up again, I'll meet you at one. Hopefully by that point you'll be well and truly the fastest UK Petrus solver because that's a title I definitely don't deserve.


Any suggestions for how fast most of my PLL and COLL algs should be?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Any suggestions for how fast most of my PLL and COLL algs should be?



by experience of what people said, PLL *execution *should be 1-2 second and COLL *execution *should be around the same as PLL or lower.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (May 9, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Hopefully by that point you'll be well and truly the fastest UK Petrus solver because that's a title I definitely don't deserve.


What is UNR for petrus?


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 9, 2020)

9.20 single afaik.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 9, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> 9.20 single afaik.


Wait... Do you mean official solve?


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 9, 2020)

Yeah, official.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 9, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> Yeah, official.


Oh, ok, good. What do you average with Petrus?


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 10, 2020)

14-15? I haven't practiced in ages so I dunno.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 10, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> 14-15? I haven't practiced in ages so I dunno.


Does that mean I’m faster than you with Petrus


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 10, 2020)

I dunno. I haven't done any solves with it for a while, so I'll do an ao 100 over the next few days and tell you what I get.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 10, 2020)




----------



## PetrusQuber (May 13, 2020)

Week 34 (2 days late). Working on expansion, need to improve lookahead.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


>


So in a month there'll be a POPULAR GOOD TUTORIAL!!!
@PetrusQuber try to _at least_ finish your's before this.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> So in a month there'll be a POPULAR GOOD TUTORIAL!!!
> @PetrusQuber try to _at least_ finish your's before this.


I sHaLl MaKe A bEtTeR oNe ThAn HiM.


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 15, 2020)

My best ao 100 with Petrus is 13.28 so you're just under a second away. I'm pretty sure my tps is carrying me though because my blockbuilding (especially expansion) sucks.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 15, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> My best ao 100 with Petrus is 13.28 so you're just under a second away. I'm pretty sure my tps is carrying me though because my blockbuilding (especially expansion) sucks.


How come your blocks suck if you spent most of your cubing yeard practising ZZ with EOLine?


----------



## PapaSmurf (May 15, 2020)

My Petrus blockbuilding sucks. I can RUL blockbuild fine.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 21, 2020)

I just decided to drill some LL algs when I remembered about ZBLL... Now I’m back into it :fp
Working on finishing second T set.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 21, 2020)

I’d also like to mention it’s kind of funny that my first post has gained so many likes through the months - I get a notif telling me someone’s liked my post in this thread, and I expect it to be a new post that was liked, but instead it’s the main one. Just click on the likes, and it’ll show all the likes throughout history lol.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’d also like to mention it’s kind of funny that my first post has gained so many likes through the months - I get a notif telling me someone’s liked my post in this thread, and I expect it to be a new post that was liked, but instead it’s the main one. Just click on the likes, and it’ll show all the likes throughout history lol.


Ah good point I should probably go like it


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 21, 2020)

Oh no brodo’s spamming me with notifs


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

I am? I've only liked a couple things because I like them.


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

Well I guess I could spam you now wasn't going to before.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Well I guess I could spam you now wasn't going to before.


Thanks for the reaction score lol.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 21, 2020)

I’ll be on the leaderboards soon 

Ok I’ll be back, I want to get a notif high score.


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ll be on the leaderboards soon
> 
> Ok I’ll be back, I want to get a notif high score.


Finished this thread. BTW on page 28 you only have two posts.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Finished this thread. BTW on page 28 you only have two posts.


88, not bad.


----------



## brododragon (May 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 88, not bad.


#5 spot.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 24, 2020)

Update, doing badly for 3x3, average is around 15 seconds :/. Guess that’s what happens when you stop solving for several days and practise squan in the mean time . I’ll do some solving sessions later and try to go back to some 13s.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 26, 2020)

Decided to do an ao100 anyway, back to 13s. This is cursed:

Honestly I don’t know how.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2020)

Week 37, starting month 10!!! Only a few months until this thread’s anniversary :O
Haven’t been practising much recently, but will try to get around 50 solves at least a day.

Doing some splits right now.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Week 37, starting month 10!!! Only a few months until this thread’s anniversary :O
> Haven’t been practising much recently, but will try to get around 50 solves at least a day.
> 
> Doing some splits right now.


Ok never mind. It’s getting late, and I’m starting to do worse, so I guess I’ll do it in the afternoon tomorrow when I do best. I generally have to warm up a bit before I get into solving, and towards the end of the day, I get more tired, so yeah.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2020)

I know its a quintuple post, but why are you lot sad reacting to this? It’s not sad, it’s something I need to do to retrieve accurate data lol.

Also someone please reply to this thread so this doesn’t become a sextuple post.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

Yooooooooooooooooooooo

does that work?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Yooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> does that work?


Watch CubeHead do we?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Watch CubeHead do we?



Been watching a bunch of him lately. He's actually really good, especially for his channel size


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Been watching a bunch of him lately. He's actually really good, especially for his channel size


Ikr his videos are awesome and hilarious.

I subbed after I watched his 2000 solves in one sitting. I was expecting it to be clickbait and maybe he did like 200 solves but he actually spent like 16 hours and did all 2000 solves.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 7, 2020)

Week 38 - Going back to the old tutorials and lar5.com
Comment: I haven’t really learnt any new techniques in ages, and my blockbuilding style is still quite similar to when I was averaging over 20. I need to go back to the basics, perfect everything. I’ve already tried to do this when I was averaging 25~, but I haven’t learnt everything, which is why I’m going back to my old tutorials to make sure nothing is missed out. For example, lar5.com ‘s example solves and blockbuilding tricks. I never really had the patience to look through them and understand them the last time I visited the site, so I think I need to now, or I’ll never do it. Also I’m getting slightly frustrated with my times not seeming to improve, and just spamming solves, which is another reason for this. My average is probably going to go up after this, like last time, but I think it’ll be worth it long term. My movecount during actual solves doesn’t seem to be very impressive, as shown by my PB ao5, so I’ll have to work on that.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 7, 2020)

Woah, SCR vid on Petrus:
https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Woah, SCR vid on Petrus:


Nice try, but the video thumbnail actually shows.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I know its a quintuple post, but why are you lot sad reacting to this? It’s not sad, it’s something I need to do to retrieve accurate data lol.
> 
> Also someone please reply to this thread so this doesn’t become a sextuple post.


bandwagon


PetrusQuber said:


> Woah, SCR vid on Petrus:


Nah you gotta make sure unfurl is false.

https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 7, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Nice try, but the video thumbnail actually shows.


Oof, it didn’t show at first lol, should’ve 


brododragon said:


> bandwagon
> 
> Nah you gotta make sure unfurl is false.
> 
> https://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ


done that. Everyone delete posts!


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 7, 2020)

And that, ladies and gentlemen, is what the preview button is for.


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 11, 2020)

doing FB+DFDB is probably better for making a 2x2x3 in petrus
pros:
you can plan the whole thing in inspection every time
DFDB is RUr gen
rotationless
better movecount (petrus style 222 to 223 i got 12.46 moves out of an ao25 movecount (from cs timer solver tool) and from fb-dfdb i got 12.23 (intuitive)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 11, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> doing FB+DFDB is probably better for making a 2x2x3 in petrus
> pros:
> you can plan the whole thing in inspection every time
> DFDB is RUr gen
> ...


To be honest, that's basically LEOR now.
Why is it easier to plan in inspection? Someone please fill me in.
2x2x3 is rotationless too if done correctly
Well, thats a slight movecount difference.

Anyway, it's all for fun, so I'm probably not going to implement this. Anybody want to shoot down/give some points?


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> To be honest, that's basically LEOR now.
> Why is it easier to plan in inspection? Someone please fill me in.
> 2x2x3 is rotationless too if done correctly
> Well, thats a slight movecount difference.
> ...


i can already plan FB+DR in inspection every time so it wouldnt be hard to add 1 extra edge
its only like that because i put up my intuitive solution against a computer solution


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 11, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> i can already plan FB+DR in inspection every time so it wouldnt be hard to add 1 extra edge
> its only like that because i put up my intuitive solution against a computer solution


Hmm, ok. Why not have both be computer solutions for more accurate readings then?


----------



## mukerflap (Jun 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Hmm, ok. Why not have both be computer solutions for more accurate readings then?


i did it and got 11.45


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 11, 2020)

They're exactly the same in terms of movecount. If you have an easier 1x2x3 do that; if you have an easier 2x2x2 do that.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 11, 2020)

Everyone listens when the smurf speaks.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 15, 2020)

Week 39, I’m checking out all my old videos, I’ll be revisiting Erik Johnson’s V2 tutorials, probably some Tao Yu example solves and tips, and @Metallic Silver ’s 2x2x2 block guide.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 15, 2020)

Poll up, I sure hope I do!


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jun 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Poll up, I sure hope I do!


Lol, it is almost sure you will, what really matters is if you'll quit cubing before you get there.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Lol, it is almost sure you will, what really matters is if you'll quit cubing before you get there.


I sure hope not


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

You forgot to make the names of the voters visible so we can publicly shame the ones who vote no (Which there should be none), and maybe send some ninja assassin 2x2x3s to take em out.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 15, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> You forgot to make the names of the voters visible so we can publicly shame the ones who vote no (Which there should be none), and maybe send some ninja assassin 2x2x3s to take em out.


I intentionally left that out, so that didn't happen lol.


----------



## Etotheipi (Jun 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I intentionally left that out, so that didn't happen lol.


Oh, okay fine.


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jun 16, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> You forgot to make the names of the voters visible so we can publicly shame the ones who vote no (Which there should be none), and maybe send some ninja assassin 2x2x3s to take em out.



When you click "No", your computer automatically explodes. So, no need for ninjas


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 16, 2020)

:O somebody clicked No. Lets see who’s inactive after this, that’ll tell us whose computer exploded


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

I think it was WCC... Everything makes sense now.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I think it was WCC... Everything makes sense now.


Wait what? Explain?


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Lol, it is almost sure you will, what really matters is if you'll quit cubing before you get there.


----------



## brododragon (Jun 16, 2020)

Sorry I was responding to PetrusQuber.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 16, 2020)

But he doesn't actively say anything about it. And sounds supportive...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 22, 2020)

New week, check the main post for updates. Account anniversary coming up


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 27, 2020)

Unrelated to my Petrus solving, but did a Mega Ao12:

Not too bad, any suggestions to improve? I might make some more solves video, both 3x3 and Mega.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Unrelated to my Petrus solving, but did a Mega Ao12:
> View attachment 12716
> Not too bad, any suggestions to improve? I might make some more solves video, both 3x3 and Mega.


I watched a lot of Cubeskills to help me improve at Megaminx. Also watching some walkthroughs is helpful to see all the efficient things you can do.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 6, 2020)

Didn’t update for a while, haven’t been doing much active practising and my plateau is kind of irritating at the moment. Taking a break. I’m going to... Have one week with NO cubing :O. I’ll come back in a week I think, and update then. I’ll still be active here though lol. Here’s a stat screenshot:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 11, 2020)

Couldn’t resist doing a 3x3 session today 
I’ll update an ao100 in a bit


----------



## brododragon (Jul 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Unrelated to my Petrus solving, but did a Mega Ao12:
> View attachment 12716
> Not too bad, any suggestions to improve? I might make some more solves video, both 3x3 and Mega.


Charge you phone


PetrusQuber said:


> Didn’t update for a while, haven’t been doing much active practising and my plateau is kind of irritating at the moment. Taking a break. I’m going to... Have one week with NO cubing :O.


Coming back from breaks is often when I break PB's.


PetrusQuber said:


> I’ll come back in a week I think, and update then. I’ll still be active here though lol. Here’s a stat screenshot:
> View attachment 12801


Wow! Over 20% good job.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 11, 2020)

It’s on 26% right now, I’m doing some other things right now, so won’t be finished with the ao100 for a while


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 11, 2020)

Im going for sub 15 with petrus but have trouble making efficient blocks if there arnt obvios 2x1s or 2x2s. do you have any advice?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 11, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Im going for sub 15 with petrus but have trouble making efficient blocks if there arnt obvios 2x1s or 2x2s. do you have any advice?


I suggest learning a wide variety of solutions and their starting points. Here’s some things I look for:
2x2x2 already solved
2x2x1 already solved
Pair already solved
Edge already solved
Mini cross already solved (or a D move away)
Edge lined up

Figure out the best solutions when these come up 
There will be different cases for each of those, which you will have to figure out. Your solutions are probably not perfect, so always keep searching for better, innovative solutions.
When you can’t find anything but the edge lined up, I suggest quickly looking to see if there are any obvious one move pairs, then check the 2 possible expansions involving the lined up edge. Pick the better one. I‘ve learnt a whole variety of situations starting from just an edge - you can solve it and use it as the line, then build the 2x2x1 to go under it, or use it as part of the 2x2x1, finding a quick way to form a pair which can match with the edge and create a 2x2x1.
Look at Tao Yu’s example solves, lar5.com , etc. In particular, look here: https://lar5.com/cube/blox.html The roundabout and pillar are two examples of when an edge is lined up (the roundabout can be used to just create pairs, but there’s almost always a better solutions, so I only use it when you can ‘catch’ another edge on the way to make the 2x2x1)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 11, 2020)

Alright nevermind, I’m going to try some slow pauseless solves in my main session instead


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 13, 2020)

Got a Sub 16 A05! (15.45) (=
It was fairly consistent too.
15.71, 15.23, 16.17, 15.40 and 14.20(hehe)
my recog has improved alought from just practice, and i'm going to try to look ahead to more of the 2x2x3.
Also know most of COLL except bad cases and T (also not using As/S)
Im Aiming for getting Sub 16 consistently Tommarow and Sub 15 consistently in the next two weeks.
Off topic but i also modded my rubiks brand and am gonna use it over the gan xs for a backup main 
(yes i hate using that cube that much)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alright nevermind, I’m going to try some slow pauseless solves in my main session instead


Continuing this into the current week, check the main post for info


I want to break sub 13 so badlyyyyyyyyyyy. Wait I know why I‘m improving so slowly at a *13 *second average


----------



## brododragon (Jul 13, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Off topic but i also modded my rubiks brand and am gonna use it over the gan xs for a backup main


Wait so you are using the Rubik's Brand _over _the GAN XS but the XS is still your main? Also I think you got the wring thread.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wait so you are using the Rubik's Brand _over _the GAN XS but the XS is still your main? Also I think you got the wring thread.


Nah I think he wanted to tell me his progress here


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Wait so you are using the Rubik's Brand _over _the GAN XS but the XS is still your main? Also I think you got the wring thread.


Bro i said BACKUP MAIN LMAO also IT SAYS MY MAIN IS A QIYI IN MY PROFILE BROTHER ''Also said Off Topic
best averages: 14.63 A012 and 13.69 A05!!!(ill keep editing these averages as the fastest ive had in my days session so far)
(15.24 mean of 50)
just got a 27.77 OH petrus average of 12 (which was my first petrus OH average)


----------



## brododragon (Jul 14, 2020)

ok


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 14, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Bro i said BACKUP MAIN LMAO also IT SAYS MY MAIN IS A QIYI IN MY PROFILE BROTHER ''Also said Off Topic
> best averages: 14.63 A012 and 13.69 A05!!!(ill keep editing these averages as the fastest ive had in my days session so far)
> (15.24 mean of 50)
> just got a 27.77 OH petrus average of 12 (which was my first petrus OH average)


Please don’t all cap. Plus where does it say your main is a Qiyi?

Congrats on the average


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Please don’t all cap. Plus where does it say your main is a Qiyi?
> 
> Congrats on the average


It was in my bio but i just changed it lol.
i think ill be able to go for sub 15 today since im averaging very low 15 but i need to warmup first
idk about this anymore, im very tired+ keep on getting distracted by videogames and youtube.
rip i think im sick definitely dont feel well enough to cube fast today.
Im going to try to do slow solves and if i really start feeling worse ill learn T Colls.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 14, 2020)

Good sub 10 
Try the scramble, pretty good.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 18, 2020)

Just realized my worse issue, i usually make blocks in the front making me have to rotate more + have worse lookahead!
Also learned more of coll
Nevermind ): it seems the akward fingertricks outwieght the benefits


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 19, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Just realized my worse issue, i usually make blocks in the front making me have to rotate more + have worse lookahead!
> Also learned more of coll


After you are done with you 222, can't you just do a wide move to put it in the back left?


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 19, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> After you are done with you 222, can't you just do a wide move to put it in the back left?


Would worsen lookahead and efficiency
Is it better to pause and 1look 2gf2l after EO,
Or solve it reactionally?


----------



## EliteCuber (Jul 19, 2020)

good job so far!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 19, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Just realized my worse issue, i usually make blocks in the front making me have to rotate more + have worse lookahead!
> Also learned more of coll
> Nevermind ): it seems the akward fingertricks outwieght the benefits


You should still use COLL in some cases though


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> You should still use COLL in some cases though


I was talking about the block in back


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 19, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> I was talking about the block in back


I think you should still mainly try to keep blocks in back, but if you have to, continue turning through the rotation, so you don’t waste more time.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Alright, new week, check main post for update. Just wanted to share something interesting with you guys...
F’ U’ R D F2 U’ R2 U L2 R2 D’ R2 F2 B R’ F D’ F’ L2 D’
x y’//inspection
F2 R‘ B D’ L D2//2x2x2
F’ U2 F R2 U R//2x2x3

Ok, all good, pretty good start, right? I’m training 2x2x3 here. I decide to use the same scramble, and the same orientation, white green. It has the same 2x2x3 (but not same rest of solve). And if you use the same solution, it will repeat until... It goes to the solved state, and it starts over again.
Idk why I found this interesting, but I thought I’d share it anyway. If I wanted to use the same scramble multiple times I should probably do random orientation, and add a couple more unique moves to it, since using the same scramble scrambles the same part over and over. 
Edit: 6 repetitions


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jul 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alright, new week, check main post for update. Just wanted to share something interesting with you guys...
> F’ U’ R D F2 U’ R2 U L2 R2 D’ R2 F2 B R’ F D’ F’ L2 D’
> x y’//inspection
> F2 R‘ B D’ L D2//2x2x2
> ...



Here's an idea: you take the scramble used to scramble up the scrambled cube to scramble the orientation so to scramble the cube in a scrambled scrambled state.
(If you can't unscramble my scramble scrambling idea, just ask me to unscramble this scrambling scrambled poetry)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Eh?


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 20, 2020)

ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken said:


> Here's an idea: you take the scramble used to scramble up the scrambled cube to scramble the orientation so to scramble the cube in a scrambled scrambled state.
> (If you can't unscramble my scramble scrambling idea, just ask me to unscramble this scrambling scrambled poetry)


take a scramble which was used to scramble up the scrambled cube to scramble the orientation to leave the cube in a scrambled state which is scrambled?


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jul 20, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> take a scramble which was used to scramble up the scrambled cube to scramble the orientation to leave the cube in a scrambled state which is scrambled?


Yes, you're now officially a scramble unscrambler!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> take a scramble which was used to scramble up the scrambled cube to scramble the orientation to leave the cube in a scrambled state which is scrambled?


I’m still confused


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m still confused


you use a scramble which functions is to be used to scramble up a scrambled cube which the scramble is used to scramble the orientation to leave the cube in a scrambled state which is scrambled.


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jul 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m still confused


You meant _conscrambled_

In all seriousness though, you can use the scramble to determine which orientation you do before the scramble. 
Example:
Scramble: F’ U’ R D F2 U’ R2 U L2 R2 D’ R2 F2 B R’ F D’ F’ L2 D’
Since you have an F you could do an x so that F's on top. Then, the next scramble you do with U on top. Then R, then D, F, et cetera


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Ah, I think I have successfully solved your confusing scrambles.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 20, 2020)

Almost back to my low 15 average while puting blocks usually in back


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 20, 2020)

Wait you’re so close to my average now lol


----------



## Metallic Silver (Jul 20, 2020)

Still stuck in Sub-14 ;_;


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

I guess im sub 15 LOL
14.69 Mean of 25 w petrus (((((((((((((((((=


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 21, 2020)

Im actually quite interested in trying to speedsolve with a lesser known method.
I still do LBL and I average 45 seconds with it so I havent learned a speedsolving method.
I havent really looked into it that much but is Petrus more Intuitive or Algorithm Intensive like CFOP?


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> Im actually quite interested in trying to speedsolve with a lesser known method.
> I still do LBL and I average 45 seconds with it so I havent learned a speedsolving method.
> I havent really looked into it that much but is Petrus more Intuitive or Algorithm Intensive like CFOP?


Petrus is definitely on the more intuitive side, much more blockbuilding than CFOP (obviously) and CFOP uses like 78 something algs and Petrus uses only OCLLs and PLLs, but if you wanna get serious and get really fast times with Petrus, you are going to have to learn 493 algorithms (ZBLL).


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Petrus is definitely on the more intuitive side, much more blockbuilding than CFOP (obviously) and CFOP uses like 78 something algs and Petrus uses only OCLLs and PLLs.


how many algorithms do you think id have to learn if i started? im terrible at memorizing algorithms


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Petrus is definitely on the more intuitive side, much more blockbuilding than CFOP (obviously) and CFOP uses like 78 something algs and Petrus uses only OCLLs and PLLs, but if you wanna get serious and get really fast times with Petrus, you are going to have to learn 493 algorithms (ZBLL).


2 look is only 13 algs


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> how many algorithms do you think id have to learn if i started? im terrible at memorizing algorithms


to start just use begginer last layer than learn 2 look once you understand the eo step


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> to start just use begginer last layer than learn 2 look once you understand the eo step


OCLL and PLL algorithms are really easy (or depends on each person) that learning them when you're beginning to use Petrus is really worth it.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> OCLL and PLL algorithms are really easy (or depends on each person) that learning them when you're beginning to use Petrus is really worth it.


why would they be usefull if you cant use the method because you cant do eo lmao


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> why would they be usefull if you cant use the method because you cant do eo lmao


EO may be a mind-boggling concept at first, but you'll get used to it and Petrus is best used *with *EO.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> EO may be a mind-boggling concept at first, but you'll get used to it and Petrus is best used *with *EO.


thats what i was saying learn eo before ll so you can litterally use the method


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> thats what i was saying learn eo before ll so you can litterally use the method


Then why learn 2 look?


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> EO may be a mind-boggling concept at first, but you'll get used to it and Petrus is best used *with *EO.


you know any good tutorials?


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> you know any good tutorials?


Speed Cube Review's tutorial is the best Petrus method imo, I think LiquidFizz also has one.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Then why learn 2 look?


i said learn eo first than two look Bruh


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> i said learn eo first than two look Bruh


if you already know EO, then 2 look what? 2 look OCLLs, 2 look PLL? (bruh just move on and learn the OCLLs and PLLs), unless you're talking about 2 look last layer with EO already made which isn't 13 algs!


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> if you already know EO, then 2 look what? 2 look OCLLs, 2 look PLL? (bruh just move on and learn the OCLLs and PLLs), unless you're talking about 2 look last layer which isn't 13 algs!


i meant 2 look oll and 2 look pll after you learn eo and get comfortable with the method which with edges oriented is thirteen algs


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> i meant 2 look oll and 2 look pll after you learn eo and get comfortable with the method which with edges oriented is thirteen algs


Before learning Petrus, learn Petrus EO (I promise it's stupid easy, see Lars Petrus' site), that's it, Just orient 7 edges, and don't be lazy to get it done. (no offense)
Quote from Lars Petrus' site: "Step 3 can seem incomprehensible before you "get" it, but it is really the simplest step in the method." Step 3 is EO.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> if you already know EO, then 2 look what? 2 look OCLLs, 2 look PLL? (bruh just move on and learn the OCLLs and PLLs), unless you're talking about 2 look last layer with EO already made which isn't 13 algs!


2 look ocll and pll


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> 2 look ocll and pll


*sigh* 2 look OCLL, isn't worth it, OCLL is, let me tell ya, stupid easy, PLL, well I'll give you 2 look PLL if you're an absolute beginner, and also, @Jupiter are you comfortable with learning 21 simple PLL algorithms?
now let's avoid getting off-topic any longer.


----------



## Jupiter (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> *sigh*, @Jupiter are you comfortable with learning 21 simple PLL algorithms?


I could probably manage it even though im terrible at learning algorithms hehe


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> I could probably manage it even though im terrible at learning algorithms hehe


oh then, learn OCLLs it's easy then learn PLL.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 21, 2020)

This is an extremely dumb conversation. It's not Petrus if you don't do Petrus EO. If there's no EO, it's FreeFOP. If you do Petrus without EO then you don't do Petrus. 3 Look Last Layer for Petrus is OCLL->CP->EP, and is 13 Algs. There's no 2-look OLL because EO is finished. 2 Look Last Layer would be OCLL->PLL, which is 28 algs.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> This is an extremely dumb conversation. It's not Petrus if you don't do Petrus EO. If there's no EO, it's FreeFOP. If you do Petrus without EO then you don't do Petrus. 3 Look Last Layer for Petrus is OCLL->CP->EP, and is 13 Algs. There's no 2-look OLL because EO is finished. 2 Look Last Layer would be OCLL->PLL, which is 28 algs.


Sorry, wasn't really sure about the EO part.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jul 21, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> Im actually quite interested in trying to speedsolve with a lesser known method.
> I still do LBL and I average 45 seconds with it so I havent learned a speedsolving method.
> I havent really looked into it that much but is Petrus more Intuitive or Algorithm Intensive like CFOP?


Wayyy more intuitive


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Petrus is definitely on the more intuitive side, much more blockbuilding than CFOP (obviously) and CFOP uses like 78 something algs and Petrus uses only OCLLs and PLLs, but if you wanna get serious and get really fast times with Petrus, you are going to have to learn 493 algorithms (ZBLL).


Not necessarily full ZBLL, OCLL and PLL is good enough 


Jupiter said:


> you know any good tutorials?


Lar5.com, SpeedCubeReview, search it up on the forums and YT for more results. Petrus will be confusing at first.
I might make a Petrus guide at one point but I’ve been stalling for a while :/


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Not necessarily full ZBLL, OCLL and PLL is good enough


Yeah I meant like if you wanna be sub 9, sub 8, sub 7 maybe it's worth it to do ZBLL? maybe wrong tho


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Yeah I meant like if you wanna be sub 9, sub 8, sub 7 maybe it's worth it to do ZBLL? maybe wrong tho


I would say that in order to be sub-8 with Petrus, you almost have to know full ZBLL. (I don’t know enough about it, though, so correct me if I’m wrong.)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I would say that in order to be sub-8 with Petrus, you almost have to know full ZBLL. (I don’t know enough about it, though, so correct me if I’m wrong.)


Not really sure


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> *sigh* 2 look OCLL, isn't worth it, OCLL is, let me tell ya, stupid easy, PLL, well I'll give you 2 look PLL if you're an absolute beginner, and also, @Jupiter are you comfortable with learning 21 simple PLL algorithms?
> now let's avoid getting off-topic any longer.


i was thinking like 2 look oll so my mind automatically thought to look ocll
sorry about the confusion we were both being kinda dumb we didnt need to argue that long


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

If people are sub 7 with ZZ(cross) without ZBLL you can probably be sub 8 Without ZBLL 
I know that but the added efficiency isnt that nessecarry for ZZ and the fastest ZZ times dont even use ZBLL,
So With ZBLL ZZ Could be better but it is nowhere near nessecarry for bieng very fast with the method and because zbll would add the same efficiency for petrus it would probably be possible to sub 8 without ZBLL for that reason.
Not trying to be rude with "the eyes up" just want to you see my edit (=


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> If people are sub 7 with ZZ(cross) without ZBLL you can probably be sub 8 Without ZBLL


I think ZZ and Petrus is different, the only thing same about them is EO.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I think ZZ and Petrus is different, the only thing same about them is EO.


Yeah they are different but I think he is correct in the sense you don’t NEED ZBLL for sub 8, like how people say you can be sub 15 with 4LLL


----------



## Tao Yu (Jul 21, 2020)

ZBLL isn't all or nothing, if you just learn like a half or a quarter of it, that can make your solves a lot luckier. 

Really though the answer is obvious. The less ZBLL you know, the better you have to be at EOF2L.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Tao Yu said:


> ZBLL isn't all or nothing, if you just learn like a half or a quarter of it, that can make your solves a lot luckier.
> 
> Really though the answer is obvious. The less ZBLL you know, the better you have to be at EOF2L.


I think the EOf2l step is really easy and there isn't to many algorithms for f2l because its one side and its 2gen i'd say you'd need better tps in general and to have near perfect blockbuilding as well.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 21, 2020)

Wow two pages of random stuff in one day :O


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 21, 2020)

It’s about time!

I finally got a new PB ao5 after a few months of near no improvement! Decently lucky solves there, and I was luckily in the middle of a session(warmed up, not burned out).


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 21, 2020)

Doing warmup rn,
My thumb hurts like heck for somereason tho
L R2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D2 F2 U' R' F2 D L R' F' U B2
11.69 E P I C


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 21, 2020)

wow reaction about 83%


----------



## brododragon (Jul 21, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> It’s about time!
> View attachment 12934
> I finally got a new PB ao5 after a few months of near no improvement! Decently lucky solves there, and I was luckily in the middle of a session(warmed up, not burned out).


No joke I whisper-squealed "and your phone was charged!".


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 21, 2020)

Perhaps a charged phone is actually the secret to your improvement. Just like @Micah Morrison and the car


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 22, 2020)

11.42 D2 B2 R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F D' L D B R U L2 D2
Petrus Pb!!!!!!
Felt fast after seing Max Park get 47 4s in one day


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 22, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> 11.42 D2 B2 R2 B U2 B' R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F D' L D B R U L2 D2
> Petrus Pb!!!!!!


Nice one! I'm starting to think this is "PetrusQuber and ObscureCuber's Quest to be sub 8 Petrus" \
@PetrusQuber mind if I join? I have my month of Petrus too, I also want to extend the month.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 22, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Nice one! I'm starting to think this is "PetrusQuber and ObscureCuber's Quest to be sub 8 Petrus"


That would Be Awesome and i feel like im now motivated to go for sub 8 not just sub 15 (=


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 22, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Felt fast after seing Max Park get 47 4s in one day


I didn't know that happened. Is there a video or something?


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I didn't know that happened. Is there a video or something?


he does "Friday fours" on his Chanel every Friday this time he got 47
Watching this i think Max Joined the ZB gang


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 22, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> he does "Friday fours" on his Chanel every Friday this time he got 47


I knew he did that, but I thought he just broke down his best 4, I didn't think he said how many he got!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 22, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Nice one! I'm starting to think this is "PetrusQuber and ObscureCuber's Quest to be sub 8 Petrus" \
> @PetrusQuber mind if I join? I have my month of Petrus too, I also want to extend the month.


Sure, you guys can document your progress here too , if you want you can create a main post and copy the link to it. Click on the time of a post, then copy the URL like I did with the post above https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...rus-pb-ao5-finally.75285/page-38#post-1384302


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Sure, you guys can document your progress here too , if you want you can create a main post and copy the link to it.


Thanks!
My expansion is kinda not efficient and I got blockbuilding down like I average 18 now, what should I improve at?
my strengths:
LL, F2L, Blockbuilding

my weakness:
expansion
EO
being efficient
I'm also trying to implement T ZBLLs into my solves cause I'm done with that set.


Umm I don't know what my main post going to be xD


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 22, 2020)

It would be helpful to see some splits too (do 2x2x2, then 2x2x2 + 2x2x3, etc. Then you can work out more average splits by taking away the other steps’ average). For EO, just do some solves, it will become natural. You should know all 2 bad edge cases.
Being efficient, do some FMC style solves, and slow solves at a couple TPS, which gives you the opportunity to look around for better solutions. Have a look at example solves too, watch Tao Yu’s videos, etc. And figure out your own blockbuilding cases.
For expansion... Practise expansion. Plan out 2x2x2 so you can easily lookahead into expansion, and make sure it’s in the back so you can see all expansion pieces.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> It would be helpful to see some splits too (do 2x2x2, then 2x2x2 + 2x2x3, etc. Then you can work out more average splits by taking away the other steps’ average). For EO, just do some solves, it will become natural. You should know all 2 bad edge cases.
> Being efficient, do some FMC style solves, and slow solves at a couple TPS, which gives you the opportunity to look around for better solutions. Have a look at example solves too, watch Tao Yu’s videos, etc. And figure out your own blockbuilding cases.
> For expansion... Practise expansion. Plan out 2x2x2 so you can easily lookahead into expansion, and make sure it’s in the back so you can see all expansion pieces.


Ok, here are my rough splits

3.92 (2x2x2), 8.60 (expansion rip), 2.17 (EO), 2.48 (F2L), 2.53(LL)

my expansion is really bad and EO is suboptimal oof


----------



## fun at the joy (Jul 22, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Ok, here are my rough splits
> 
> 3.92 (2x2x2), 8.60 (expansion rip), 2.17 (EO), 2.48 (F2L), 2.53(LL)
> 
> my expansion is really bad and EO is suboptimal oof


Your 222 is very bad too. There is no reason for it to not be at least sub-2.

I timed my splits too and EO, F2L and LL is roughly 8.6 (2.75+2.86+3.00) which is more than 1.4s slower.
However my 223 is around 4.2 (1.39+2.77) and that is why I am >7s faster than you.

223 is your weakest step and that's what you should practice. I you can get it down to something that isn't completely terrible (sub5?) then you're on a good way.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 22, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Your 222 is very bad too. There is no reason for it to not be at least sub-2.
> 
> I timed my splits too and EO, F2L and LL is roughly 8.6 (2.75+2.86+3.00) which is more than 1.4s slower.
> However my 223 is around 4.2 (1.39+2.77) and that is why I am >7s faster than you.
> ...


alright, thanks!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 22, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Your 222 is very bad too. There is no reason for it to not be at least sub-2.
> 
> I timed my splits too and EO, F2L and LL is roughly 8.6 (2.75+2.86+3.00) which is more than 1.4s slower.
> However my 223 is around 4.2 (1.39+2.77) and that is why I am >7s faster than you.
> ...


Wait his 2x2x2 is bad? I’m sub 14 and my 2x2x2 is just sub 2...
But yeah you really need to work on 2x2x3.
Your F2L is surprisingly fast for your average though, as is LL


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait his 2x2x2 is bad? I’m sub 14 and my 2x2x2 is just sub 2...
> But yeah you really need to work on 2x2x3.
> Your F2L is surprisingly fast for your average though, as is LL


ok, well, maybe I don't suck at F2L and LL cause I'm already sub 13 CFOP?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 22, 2020)

Did some splits, varying performance.
2x2x2: 1.693
2x2x3: 3.010
EO: 1.725
F2L: 3.351
LL: 3.427

Total (this is NOT a step lol): 13.206
I think my expansion has become a lot better, so I’ll keep passively working on that, but man, my EO is getting worse every split I take . Not really sure why, I guess it’s a lot more luckbased than a normal step since you can have either 2,4, or 6 bad edges, and the amount you get will decrease/increase your overall time. I need to learn all the EO cases soon anyway, so I’ll do that.
Plus my F2L could do with some help, it fluctuates a lot and isn’t that great. I never really spent much time on F2L, I just sort of gradually built up a basic technique over time, so I’ll look at that too.
My solves are still pretty inconsistent for some reason, I randomly get 11s to 15s frequently, which balance out, but I kind of want to be able to always get a solid 13 second solve... It’s really varying whether I get good cases, figure out efficient solutions, spam TPS correctly, etc, or get bad cases, do rushed bad solutions, and spam TPS in the wrong places/go too slow. So yeah.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 22, 2020)

WTF another PB Ao5!!!

I don’t know how... The solves felt so fluid, and I managed to get some decent TPS too :O I’m really happy with this. (10% battery lol)
I might try reconstruct this.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 22, 2020)

Maybe I’m finally breaking sub 13 :O


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Maybe I’m finally breaking sub 13 :O


Oh hey! catching up to me, nice!


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 22, 2020)

For me i learned the 2 cases 1 six flip and 2 of the 4 cases and the rest came naturally by intuition if you look at lar5 youll understand what i mean.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 22, 2020)

Also Quest for sub 8 Petrus
I started Petrus months ago when i had just hit sub 20 with Roux and CFOP and got to averaging around 23 seconds,
as i just wanted to know the fundamentals of the method.
A couple weeks ago i picked up Petrus again after seeing this thread (=
At the time i relearned EO and started learning more COLLs
I have since got my Average down to low 15- high 14.
I will Start With Week 1 On the First.








My Quest for Sub 8 Petrus


I think i did all of that correctly... Please tell me if i did something incorrect (=




www.speedsolving.com




Progress:


Spoiler: Progress






Spoiler: Month 1



Started the method learned Most of COLL Got average down from 21-15


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 22, 2020)

I think i did all of that correctly... Please tell me if i did something incorrect (=


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 22, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> I think i did all of that correctly... Please tell me if i did something incorrect (=


Maybe you want Week 1 spoiler in the Month 1?


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Maybe you want Week 1 spoiler in the Month 1?


Im starting Week 1 the first i wanted month one as a recap as it was before i started the post


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 22, 2020)

12.24 U' L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 U L D' L' F2 L F L' F' L2


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 23, 2020)

13.49 D L' U2 L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 D' U' F' U' L D2 F2 L' R F'
Orange Green Block is good.
* 12.89 U2 L F U D F2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D L U*
12.57 D2 R2 B2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 D2 U F R' D2 L U' B' F2 R2 F U'
*12.53 F2 D2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' U B2 R B2 D' F D R D*
Pure Sub 15 Petrus Avg.
(13.49) 14.33 14.38 (14.45) 14.16,
(average:14.29)


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 24, 2020)

L U2 B2 R' D L U2 B' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 D2
Really good 2x2


----------



## ProStar (Jul 24, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> L U2 B2 R' D L U2 B' R2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 L2 D2
> Really good 2x2



For CFOP you can get a nice XXCross+1


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jul 26, 2020)

For ZZ you can get a really nice XEOCross and there's a really nice Briggs solution.
Good scrambles are generally good for every method.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m seriously on a streak here
Hopefully it means that sub 13 is coming soon


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 27, 2020)

Finished learning coll(accept for as/s and two bad cases)!!!! 
Eventaully i will learn the zblls for those two cases
(once im like sub 13)


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 27, 2020)

Ok, I'm sub 18 now! I think yesterday I grinded expansion until I git gud at it, and also did a Petrus session, my EO now is ok yay


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 27, 2020)

Are as/s zblls worth it? because the colls usually arnt.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jul 27, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Are as/s zblls worth it? because the colls usually arnt.


They are, but barely. They should be the last sets you learn, if you learn them at all.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jul 27, 2020)

From what I've heard, no. But I don't really know.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 28, 2020)

Just did a 2x2 block ao12 1.98(1.52 ao5), which I think is really good for my level now to do 2x2x3.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 28, 2020)

5.31 2x2x3 ao12!!!(2x2 and exstension)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Honestly... I think I’m sub 13 now for good. Just waiting for the ao100.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 28, 2020)

Just going to do some solves this week, hopefully sub 13 
Edit: Sub 13 Ao100! Officially sub 13 if I keep it up tomorrow


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 28, 2020)

Sub 14!!
12.60 ao5
13.31 ao12
13.68 ao25
13.79 ao50,
im burned out thats enough cubing for a day..
i seem to be improving a whole second per day,
if i get any faster this will be the fastest ive ever been surpasing my cfop.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 29, 2020)

Still sub 13 today, nice sub 12 ao5 
Sub 13 I’ll say. 5 seconds stand between me and sub 8, and remember you can change your vote 


ObscureCuber said:


> Sub 14!!
> 12.60 ao5
> 13.31 ao12
> 13.68 ao25
> ...


You’re catching me up :O


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 29, 2020)

12.92 ao50,
10.92 single...
L2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' F L2 B' L' R D' L2 U2 R U2 F2 U'
my progess is insane tbh
im not consistently sub 13 but im very close!!!!
...
12.30 average of 12?!
i dont know how but i guess im sub 13,
my advice to people near my level
(which is wierd cause i stated like 3 weeks ago)
if you know your'e efficient and have decent look ahead just spam tps.
make sure you have perfect eo+f2l/know coll too.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 30, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> 12.92 ao50,
> 10.92 single...
> L2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 B' F L2 B' L' R D' L2 U2 R U2 F2 U'
> my progess is insane tbh
> ...


What’s your movecount? You’re overtaking me soon, race you to sub 8


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 30, 2020)

IDK but i average 6-8 moves on block and 12-15 moves(for extention and block)
14-18 moves on eo+f2l
and probably the same as anyone else who uses COLL on LL.
on slow solves, im almost always sub 40 so id say i average 38-46 moves in speed solves.
the reason is my extension can still be inefficient at times.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 30, 2020)

Dude that’s really good. WR solves are 38-46 moves, I average 50 moves in solve.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 30, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Dude that’s really good. WR solves are 38-46 moves, I average 50 moves in solve.


wait...wat! awesome!!
i must have better blockbuilding than i thought...
probably why im progressing so quikly?


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 30, 2020)

its prob from knowing hiese,petrus,xcross,zz,hk,and roux method blockbuilding lol.
in a couple days, ill prob record some example solves if that would help you understand my process.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 30, 2020)

Videos would be better I think


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 30, 2020)

R' D2 F2 L2 R2 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 B' R' B2 D B' F R2 F U
this is actually a good scramble lol
after scrambling go to green front yellow top
F' L2 U' L U' F R F2 R2 U R' F R F' (Blocks+EO)
Rotate to the right
D R U R' D' R2 U2 U R' U R' U R'(F2l)
r U R' U' r' F R F' (COLL)
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U(EPLL)
44 moves

ill do one more.
R' L' F2 B D2 R2 U F' D2 F2 R2 D2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' F2
rotate to green front yellow top again.
F2 L F B L
U R U R' F
ROTATE TO LEFT
F' R F R2 U R'
ROTATE TO RIGHT
R' U2 R U' R U R U R' U R U' R'
R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U' R' U2 R
U M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U
(this is on the high end)
huh,
i guess i average more like 40-50 moves.
sorry about that...
also ill do a video in a couple days.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 30, 2020)

probably not going to focus on 3x3 as much for a while.
getting a sqaun and pyra soon,
also want to learn how to memo blind without having to right it down.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 31, 2020)

easy zbll (=


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 31, 2020)

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg




Here is the Petrus discord if anyone wants to join


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 31, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> easy zbll (=


First (and only) ZBLL I ever learned.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 31, 2020)

Am I the only one who feels like that Gan looks tiled for some reason


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 31, 2020)

And the first ZBLL I learnt was the standard Sune


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 31, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> And the first ZBLL I learnt was the standard Sune


I know Sune, I just don’t know when it’ll be a PLL skip.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 31, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I know Sune, I just don’t know when it’ll be a PLL skip.


when there is one big 1x2x2 block and there are kinda like partial colour blocks going counter clockwise.


----------



## PetraPine (Jul 31, 2020)

when theres a color line on the side with out the corner you get corners permuted
same with antisune
also a really easy coll is one of the H's
its just F(triple sexy)F' 
(when you see horizontal lines of color on top)

i learned back sune first actaully and used that for like untill i was sub 17 and saw most people used sune so i switched algs.
the v perm also has a better alg now and probably some others so once i get sub 12 ill learn those and some zbll.

sorry for the replies in a row but this is on a diff subject.
i'm somewhat distracted right now by smash melee and playing that alought and im about to get a sqaun and pyraminx so ill be distracted by those too.
im going to try to do atleast 50 solves a day.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 1, 2020)

practiced till my hands hurt, am now averaging mid 11 seconds
(sub 12 (=)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 1, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> practiced till my hands hurt, am now averaging mid 11 seconds
> (sub 12 (=)


Seriously
That improvement is faster than some WR holders, you’re going down over a second per day. Videooooooooooo


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Seriously
> That improvement is faster than some WR holders, you’re going down over a second per day. Videooooooooooo


bruh why am I being overtaken rip sub 12's a hard barrier, but improving.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 1, 2020)

If you cube until your hands hurt every day your times will drop FAST. I did that for a month with Megaminx and I got so much faster. I assume this applies to 3x3 as well.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 1, 2020)

Yeah well I guess I’m not that dedicated ahaha


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 1, 2020)

Ill record solves today once i warm up if i can
it takes me a long time to warmup though usaully 45-120 minutes
my hands arnt working /':
i think i just need to stop cubing for a bit so ill get back to it later


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 1, 2020)

New PB . Getting consistent 11s and 12s


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 1, 2020)

12% lol


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 1, 2020)

i cant today,
i have an issue with my hands sometimes,
today is the worse its ever been i can barely even hit sub 15 most of the time.
ill try for it tommorow.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 1, 2020)

i tried but i cant solve today


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 1, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> i tried but i cant solve today


Wow, you really need a new cube, that thing looked horrible while you were turning it. It looked like a Valk Elite so maybe you just need to set it up better.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 1, 2020)

its not the cube its my hands, there that bad right now i guess
alos i am getting a new cube in the next couple days.
(mystic qiyi ms)

why is everyone changing there pic to Hmmm....
also i lost my weight 5 a couple weeks ago so i cant set up my cube to be perfect which is a rip


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 2, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> why is everyone changing there pic to Hmmm....
> also i lost my weight 5 a couple weeks ago so i cant set up my cube to be perfect which is a rip


Confused reaction protest


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 4, 2020)

Ive been pretty incosistent with my new cube but it is very good and i just need to get used to it,
im getting ten second singles like every 5 solves


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 4, 2020)

10.67 B2 D2 F' R U' L2 F' R2 U' R2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2
i will record solves tommorow as i finally am starting to feel consistent-ish


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 4, 2020)

This week will just be some solving, an attempt to break the sub 12 barrier, and to learn some ZBLLs again


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 4, 2020)

9.88 L' D2 B U L U' L2 D R2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 B' L2 U2 R
petrus pb!!!


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 4, 2020)

also
12.94 R' B L' U D' B D' B U2 F B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B R2 F' L2 R' D'
roux pb lol
i did red and orange yellow cross pieces and than roux f2l
it was a bad scramble so i did roux as a meme and just spammed tps


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 5, 2020)

11.45 F' L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D' B2 F2 L B' R' U' B D F2 D2
best 2x2x3 ever lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 5, 2020)

Every single post on this page is by someone who has a confused emoji as their profile pic.


----------



## ProStar (Aug 5, 2020)

Hm


----------



## Insert---Name (Aug 6, 2020)

Hm


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 6, 2020)

Hm


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 6, 2020)

Hm


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 6, 2020)

Alright enouuuugh hmmms


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alright enouuuugh hmmms


about time


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 7, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Alright enouuuugh hmmms


Hm


----------



## moh_33 (Aug 7, 2020)

I believe in you! Don't let those naysayers tell you that you cant do it. I myself have a more impossible quest on learning as much methods as possible, people said that it is not possible and there is no use but i didn't quit and now in my third week i already learned 7 methods! 

My advice on getting Sub 8 on Petrus is 
1. Petrus is a low move count method so focus on getting your move count very low.
2. I personally practise 1 hour a day but if you have a bunch of time practise for hours and hours per day. 
3. Dont give up.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 7, 2020)

In case if you didn't know:



Block Trainer


This will increase your experience in blockbuilding.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 7, 2020)

Sub-8 on Petrus:

2x2 block in 1-1.25 secs or faster [Color neutrality is mandatory]
2x2x3 block in 2 secs of faster (in 3 seconds you should finish this stage)

Here, Idk whether you should even do EO or not, but I personally think EO is way too difficult to get fast, otherwise, you're gonna have to be sub-0.5 on EO. Or you can keep blockbuilding and perform VHLS instead.

EO in 0.5 seconds or faster (I just really dont recommend this)
Whole F2L in 2-2.5 seconds or faster (in 6 seconds you should finish this stage)
Last layer in 2 seconds or faster (should be sub-8 when finished)

The hardest part would not be performing the stages, the hardest part is transitioning because to be sub-8, you can not hesitate nor pause at any of these stages. So you're gonna have to train yourself on 100% of your lookahead.

To really maximize your lookahead, ignore every advice you hear from typical cubers about how to practice lookahead. (Things like using a metronome or doing slow solves.)
You're gonna need to use Jayden McNeill's advice on this one. He made a video about it but it's mostly towards CFOP. In CFOP terms, every cuber should study every F2L cases in order to maximize their lookahead. So by performing their comfortable/preferred algorithm on a certain F2L case, not only they must execute the F2L case very fast and blindfolded, but they must observe what happens to other pieces around the F2L pair. Once you study and memorize how other pieces move when executing every F2L cases, you should be able to execute the F2L case and know where each piece will go blindfolded.
So in Petrus terms, you're gonna have to go over all your most common blockbuilding cases that you always execute immediately and observe how other pieces move around the case. This should help you keep transitioning without hesitating to the next stage.

CsTimer is a great tool:
Input your scramble:
3x3 ---> ZBLL (to practice your last layer)
3x3 ---> EOLine then solve a 2x2x3 block (to practice your ZZF2L on your whole F2L stage)
3x3 subsets ---> 3-generator F,R,U (to practice your 2x2x3 block and EO)

I hope this helps. I know you will do it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 7, 2020)

This is scary: I actually think it’s in reach

I’ve been cubing for a while now



Jokes aside, thanks for the advice . I think EO can be done in 0.5 seconds actually, provided you start seeing EO as you finish up the 2x2x3 and influence bad edges. The EO solving algorithms are simple triggers like R U R’ after all.
I’m going to time my splits later and see what I’ll get.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 8, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> Sub-8 on Petrus:
> 
> 2x2 block in 1-1.25 secs or faster [Color neutrality is mandatory]
> 2x2x3 block in 2 secs of faster (in 3 seconds you should finish this stage)
> ...


This is mostly good advice except the part about EO, that would just be worse freefop.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 8, 2020)

A good thing about Petrus:
Petrus is really consistent
You barely ever get terrible scrambles,
And because blockbuilding very good solves are more common than other methods.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 11, 2020)

Refreshed my old algs and memory last week for ZBLL, didn’t get much improvement out of grinding solves then. Will do some splits to practise individual areas.
We are nearing the anniversary of the thread’s creation soon FYI :O
Just a month - I’ve improved by around 17 seconds since then.


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 11, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> Sub-8 on Petrus:
> 
> 2x2 block in 1-1.25 secs or faster [Color neutrality is mandatory]
> 2x2x3 block in 2 secs of faster (in 3 seconds you should finish this stage)
> ...



I don't usually bother figuring out my splits because I don't think there's much useful information to be obtained (other than the usually obvious fact that every step needs improvement), but this post made me curious since it makes sub 8 sound a lot harder than I would have thought it is.

I recorded my splits for a 8.40 mo8 on my channel just to see my rough splits near an 8 second average. 



Here are my interpretations:


From memory, I feel like I was often very lazy with finding the best 2x2x2 in general (not just in this video). I also got the impression watching the video that I often didn't bother to plan out my finger tricks for 2x2x2. So sub 1 2x2x2 seems possible
Sub 2 2x2x3 seems not that hard
My recognition for EO looks like it could be improved, idk by how much. I think not doing EO is interesting honestly, I experimented with it a bit on my channel (I called it Freefop). It's worth playing around with a bit - your blockbuilding skills should be good enough to get good times with this approach.
Sub 2 F2L is seems doable by simply turning faster than me
2.6 ZBLL is about what I average for inspectionless ZBLL scrambles. 2 seconds for ZBLL + recog is ridiculously good, definitely achievable, but it sounds like possibly the hardest way to bring down your time. 2.6 is honestly probably achievable without full ZBLL - but is definitely a lot easier if you learn a few sets at least.
Obviously, you have to use your common sense when interpreting any of this: these are pretty above average solves for me, it's only 8 solves, my timing of splits are probably not perfect and I'm using keyboard instead of stackmat. My opinion on splits remains that it's a waste of time and doesn't tell you anything that would be useful for improvement that isn't obvious anyway. If you want to get sub 8 you're just going to need to improve at every step as much as you can - you don't need splits to know this.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Aug 12, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> Sub-8 on Petrus:
> 
> 2x2 block in 1-1.25 secs or faster [Color neutrality is mandatory]
> 2x2x3 block in 2 secs of faster (in 3 seconds you should finish this stage)
> ...


Not doing EO is just FreeFOP.


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Not doing EO is just FreeFOP.


I'd still consider it petrus. I keep using FreeFOP as from codernunk64.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 12, 2020)

EO is a vital step of Petrus. Without EO, it is just FreeFOP, because FreeFOP means making the F2L in any way you want, then doing OLL and PLL. Please just accept that you are wrong.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 12, 2020)

Metallic Silver said:


> I'd still consider it petrus. I keep using FreeFOP as from codernunk64.


That method is just simplified hk. Look at the wiki article for freeFOP:

*Steps*

Solve the first two layers F2L however you wish.
Solve OLL
Solve PLL

Now look at the wiki page for Petrus:


Spoiler



[*]*The Steps*
The following steps describe an approach suited for beginners, more advanced users might combine steps 1 and 2 and/or 5 and 6 (COLL) or use a Fridrich type last layer and do OLL and then PLL. If the fifth step is skipped the last layer can be solved with a 2GLL algorithm.


1. Build a 2x2x2 block anywhere on the cube.

2. Expand the 2x2x2 block to a 2x2x3 block; three ways are possible for each initial 2x2x2 block placement.

3. Fix the "bad edges" (in other words, orient the remaining seven edges on the cube that have not been solved).

4. Finish the First Two Layers (F2L) by only turning 2 sides. The pure Petrus approach is to create a 1x2x2 block and expand it to a 1x2x3 block to finish off the F2L, not to solve the cross piece and two corner/edge pairs; two ways are possible. The last-layer edges will orientate themselves automatically.

5. Permute the last-layer corners (put them in their correct places).

6. Orient the last-layer corners, making the whole last layer a solid colour.

7. Permute the last layer edges, without disturbing the other pieces, to solve the cube.



Petrus clearly has eo in the method. If you don’t do eo, you don’t do Petrus. You do restricted FreeFOP.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 13, 2020)

this is a really good petrus/xcross scramble


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2020)

I am gonna say


PetrusQuber said:


> Yes. I want to see how far Petrus can go in speedsolving, compared to other (way) more explored methods such as CFOP, Roux and ZZ. It’ll probably be way harder than just switching to one of the previously mentioned methods, due to the lack of resources and development, but still doable. I predict it to take 3, maybe 4 years starting from now, but hey, I still have a lot of free time on my hands. At the time of writing I am sub 30, but expect that to go down fairly quickly until around sub 15.
> 
> So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
> My plan is to train each of my steps individually for the next few years, improving specifically on certain areas, and putting them together. So lets get into it!
> ...


 I am gonna say this, you are the FASTEST Petrus user I have ever seen. Also probably the only petrus user oher than lars petrus. anyway good luck with your quest to sub-8.


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yes. I want to see how far Petrus can go in speedsolving, compared to other (way) more explored methods such as CFOP, Roux and ZZ. It’ll probably be way harder than just switching to one of the previously mentioned methods, due to the lack of resources and development, but still doable. I predict it to take 3, maybe 4 years starting from now, but hey, I still have a lot of free time on my hands. At the time of writing I am sub 30, but expect that to go down fairly quickly until around sub 15.
> 
> So I thought this would be a good place to post my times, ask questions, and hear your thoughts on this.
> My plan is to train each of my steps individually for the next few years, improving specifically on certain areas, and putting them together. So lets get into it!
> ...


Hopefully you are ok with it so that's why im asking. Is it ok if I do the same thing with corners first?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> Hopefully you are ok with it so that's why im asking. Is it ok if I do the same thing with corners first?


I guess, there have been like a dozen other threads like this anyway


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 13, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> this is a really good petrus/xcross scramble


Also, 9.317
I thought that was your video for a moment lol


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I guess, there have been like a dozen other threads like this anyway


ok thx also I been doing more thinking since that post, ima do waterman instead of corners first. they are very similar tho. I wont start the post until either tomorrow or Monday. Probably tomorrow tho lol.


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey @PetrusQuber, not sure if this has been brought up before, but if you could do some example solves, or even if you just show some scrambles and your solutions using Petrus, that would be really cool. I have been struggling a lot with my blockbuilding for FMC, and I think that you might have some insight into strategies that I could use to lower move counts.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 14, 2020)

BLCuber8 said:


> Hey @PetrusQuber, not sure if this has been brought up before, but if you could do some example solves, or even if you just show some scrambles and your solutions using Petrus, that would be really cool. I have been struggling a lot with my blockbuilding for FMC, and I think that you might have some insight into strategies that I could use to lower move counts.


Check out a comprehensive guide to Petrus, he has 222 covered


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 14, 2020)

Yeah, haven’t worked on it much recently but there are some 2x2x2 examples.
The finished version will have full example solves
Edit: Here you go: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/a-comprehensive-guide-to-petrus.78250/


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 14, 2020)

10.49 R2 D' R2 D F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 U R' B F2 U2 L2 B L2 D' R' B'
nice


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 15, 2020)

R' U2 B2 U2 R F2 L R2 B' U' R' D2 R2 B' R' U' B D' R2
9.65!!
Petrus PB,getting closer to my record(Cfop) of 9.40


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 15, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> R' U2 B2 U2 R F2 L R2 B' U' R' D2 R2 B' R' U' B D' R2
> 9.65!!
> Petrus PB,getting closer to my record(Cfop) of 9.40


What’s your average?

I’m getting frequent 9s now, still averaging 12


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 15, 2020)

Around 12-13 I'm real inconsistent because my old cube died on me and I'm still not really used to my new one but I haven't been practicing much either been focused on other things, the day before yesterday I did a average of 50 and got 12.76 but except that I haven't done much long practicing


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 17, 2020)

PB, didn’t even notice. Frequent 9s now. Week 48 tomorrow, busy.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 13247
> PB, didn’t even notice. Frequent 9s now. Week 48 tomorrow, busy.


56%...
Hmmm...
More information to add to my stalker status...


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 18, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> 56%...


MIRACLE OF THE DECADE!!!!!!! THIS IS UNPRECEDENTED!!!!!!!! THIS IS ABSOLUTELY MOST INSANE THING THAT HAS EVER HAPPIER!!!!!


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 18, 2020)

Finally got a sub 12 ao5 again!
i think im catching up to myself.

currentbesttime12.5211.34ao511.9511.95ao1212.3512.33

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 14/14
mean: 12.341412.5211.9512.351311.7311.9512.331212.2712.2512.351111.3412.48-1011.8512.76-912.6212.76-813.0212.68-712.9712.68-612.7012.44-512.3812.20-411.47--313.69--212.24--111.98--


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 18, 2020)

currentbesttime11.9010.51ao511.8111.62ao1211.9711.97
sub 12 a012!!


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 19, 2020)

just got a 4.19 tps 10.01 solve!!!
(i am doing a slow turning session)
D2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 L' B2 L' D F2 U F D2 U2 F2 L D
sorry for forgetting to put the scramble


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 19, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Finally got a sub 12 ao5 again!
> i think im catching up to myself.
> 
> currentbesttime12.5211.34ao511.9511.95ao1212.3512.33
> ...


RIP you’re overtaking me


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 19, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Finally got a sub 12 ao5 again!
> i think im catching up to myself.
> 
> currentbesttime12.5211.34ao511.9511.95ao1212.3512.33
> ...


Wait that’s not sub 12...


----------



## fun at the joy (Aug 19, 2020)

11.95 < 12


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 19, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> 11.95 < 12


Oof. For some reason I thought he said sub 12 ao12


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 19, 2020)

9.55 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 D F L F U2 F' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 B L2 D2 L2


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 19, 2020)

11.42 10.68 11.95 11.32 12.38
(11.56 ao5)
Rip Ruined by the 12!!!


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 21, 2020)

Just created a new 4x4 method!! (callin it pinetrus) will put the example solve vid in here when it is uploaded (=
it also works on 5x5 with a slight modification but cause yau 5 is good for petrus i didnt know why you would use it


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 21, 2020)

The method has alot of potential for improvement especially in edge pairing.
i found it better to just do centers like hoya and THAN do the "f2l"pairs.
I changed how you do centers/ cross just now the new steps are below




NEW steps :
1. Hoya Centers
2. Solve Hoya Cross edges
3. the 2 back f2l pairs (litterally first two layers)
4.Solve Hoya Final centers
5solve edges while finishing back pairs
6.petrus
7.Dont forget about parities!!!
(3/4 are interchangable)
i got a 2:13 on my first solve attempt.
For 5x5
1.Hoya centers
2. left, right and back 3 Hoya Cross edges
3. solve f2l pairs
4.finish back edges by pairing the left over edges(center and upper) and using a wide move than an insert than a wide move back.
5. solve rest of edges
6.petrus.
Just got a 1:53.1:42.1:41,1:30


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 21, 2020)

Edge solving method for back edges.
put whatever the top back edge is on the bottom of the front on the same (R/L)
side.
Push edge forward and than switch it for the edge that needs to be in the back push it back.
do this with both edges, and than solve the other edges 2,3 style.
You can also do any two f2l pairs as long as there next to eachother, youll just have to rotate.
New VERSION
1.Yau Y/W
2.Yau Cross edges.
3.Centers.
4.F2l pairs.
5.(put any edge on the bottom front)Edge pairing.
6.Petrus
(just got a 1:22)


----------



## Metallic Silver (Aug 21, 2020)

I remember someone was Sub-1 with Obli method on 4x4. I forgot who but jesus.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 21, 2020)

Just looked it up an saw youre example solve lol
I think getting sub 1 with Pinetrus could be easier as it is more tps spammy like cfop and theres less blockbuilding
I might Switch to obli if i cant get fast with my method
gonna upload a new example solve of the updated method tomorrow


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## PetraPine (Aug 21, 2020)

Fortress
(Pinetrus for 3x3 lol)
Solve a 2x2x3 block but the E layer edges can be any ZZ oriented piece, making 2x3 very very efficient.(this method is rotation less btw)
Solve ZZ eo
Use block building to solve the back pairs while also solving the front cross edge
Finish f2l
LL
This will be my last method post its getting out of hand.


----------



## mukerflap (Aug 21, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> I don't even know if this so roux, but let's see, oh gosh.
> 
> Roux FB and SB like normal
> COLL
> ...


its just doing LSE but much much more inefficient, and it has been suggested many times
and you dont need to do COLL, you can just do cmll


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 21, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> its just doing LSE but much much more inefficient, and it has been suggested many times
> and you dont need to do COLL, you can just do cmll


Oh shoot, just realized this is the wrong thread!
Carry on...


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 21, 2020)

Tried Speed solving a penrose cube with petrus, got a 2:24 might do a couple more.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 21, 2020)

First A05 w Fortress Method(my 3x3 petrus variant)

currentbesttime28.2220.28ao524.7524.75
What i did because i didnt want to plan all of 2x3 i solved extension normally making only one sides block unsolved, still bieng able to do Blockbuilding and solve cross just as easily without bad recog, also 2x2 is still very efficient.
Steps(For Now )
Solve a 2x2x2 but the E layer edge can be any ZZ oriented edge.
Do Petrus Extension
Do ZZ EO
Finish back block while solving cross piece/Blockbulding.
Finish F2l
Solve LL


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 22, 2020)

Sub 1:30 pinetrus!!Edit: just got a 1:18!!!

currentbesttime1:28.321:26.00ao51:29.431:29.43


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 22, 2020)

Sub 1:20!!! 1:16 single, im getting close to the fastest average i ever had with yau, (1:12)

currentbesttime1:17.661:16.32ao51:18.921:18.92


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 22, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Sub 1:20!!! 1:16 single, im getting close to the fastest average i ever had with yau, (1:12)
> 
> currentbesttime1:17.661:16.32ao51:18.921:18.92


Are you switching?


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 22, 2020)

I created the method, and Yau doesnt make since for petrus,
and i think it could go farther than obli so ya.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 23, 2020)

18.65 L B' D' L U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D F2 D' B2 U F2 U R2 D2 R2
First sub 20 OH Solve!!!!
Sub 25 Average (-=


currentbesttime24.4318.65ao524.7324.73

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 7/7
mean: 25.17724.4324.73-618.6525.40-525.9626.57-423.79--326.46--227.28--129.61--


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 23, 2020)

Im going to attempt getting a 3blind success tomorrow, its prob gonna suck lol


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm going to practice with Block Trainer.
I tried a couple of blocks and realized i just couldn't get an as efficient solution.
I don't know if this will help me, i don't really know how to improve except just do this.
I definitely have the basics down i just cant "think outside of the box".


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 24, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> "think outside of the box *blocks*".


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 24, 2020)

Month 13 (well not really, I’m just putting 4 weeks in each month spoiler for easiness), going to take a break becaus my fingers are feeling cramped.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 24, 2020)

11.64 B L F2 R2 D R2 L B U2 D2 F D2 R2 B2 D2 B R2 U2 L D
Really Nice Xcross
I wish i wasnt cursed with being so darn terrible on camera,
at my first comp i noticed my mom recording my and got a 27,
i averaged 19-18 at the time.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 25, 2020)

Av of 50 PB(slow turning) tried recording the last couple solves, didn't go too well....

currentbesttime13.0210.43ao512.6811.00ao1211.7511.21ao2511.4611.23ao5011.4811.48

solve: 50/50
mean: 11.54⌕timeao5ao125013.0212.6811.754913.8712.2911.574813.0411.8611.394711.9811.6511.304611.8511.3311.264511.7411.1911.224410.8011.0011.224311.3711.1911.334210.8911.1411.264111.3211.2511.344010.4311.1711.293911.5011.3011.333811.2111.2411.293711.2311.3311.303611.0811.5611.343511.4711.5611.373411.2911.6211.323311.9311.4711.323211.9611.1911.273110.6811.0311.213011.6411.1711.212910.8411.1711.212811.1011.2411.252711.1511.2411.322611.2611.3011.302511.6611.3411.332411.3111.2211.352311.0211.1311.312211.3211.2511.352111.4011.2211.392011.0411.3611.321910.7011.3111.351811.9511.5611.451711.2311.5611.361611.8011.4511.421510.9111.3311.451411.6411.5911.581311.8511.3411.641210.8811.2211.711111.4511.49-1011.6911.33-910.7311.33-811.3411.71-711.6912.00-610.9712.17-512.0912.32-412.22--312.70--212.20--112.54--


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 25, 2020)

RIP you’re actually faster than me now


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 25, 2020)

I guess lol, but i think my progress has slowed way down,
so prob gonna be at this point for a while


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 25, 2020)

17.49!! B' U2 L2 B U2 B F L2 D2 F' U2 R U L F' D L' B F2 D2
OH PB!!!


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 25, 2020)

I think x2/y is the best colour neutrality for speedsolving petrus, because with full colour neutrality you have to choose between three different ways of expanding the 2x2x3 during the solve, and I don't think there is time for that when you're solving for speed. I find that it is hard enough to choose between two when using x2/y. x2/y is also enough to allow you to start on all 8 2x2x2 blocks, the same as full CN. -Tao Yu
I agree here, I feel that the eo inspect would be more difficult aswell.
(Im also x2/y cn)


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 25, 2020)

Trying to Implement Better EO, iv'e been doing unnecessary moves for some cases.
Just recorded some example solves,
am uploading them rn will send link when done
Nevermind, the file corrupted lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 26, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> I think x2/y is the best colour neutrality for speedsolving petrus, because with full colour neutrality you have to choose between three different ways of expanding the 2x2x3 during the solve, and I don't think there is time for that when you're solving for speed. I find that it is hard enough to choose between two when using x2/y. x2/y is also enough to allow you to start on all 8 2x2x2 blocks, the same as full CN. -Tao Yu
> I agree here, I feel that the eo inspect would be more difficult aswell.
> (Im also x2/y cn)



’I think people who don’t go for full CN in a method which needs full CN are just lazy’ - PetrusQuber.
Just joking.
x2/y means you start on either white or yellow and expand around any block, just not up, right?
Disadvantages: Depending on what 2x2x1 you choose and it’s relativity to the W/Y layer, you’ll have to get used to 3 different types of last edge. I always just put the 2x2x1 in the bottom, and inserted the last edge with a variety of moves. Having to start on one axis means there are 3 possible ways to insert the last edge and swing in the 2x2x1, which doesn’t give any advantage. I guess you could just get used to it, but something to think about.
Well... What if the entire 2x2x3 block was solved after 2x2x2, but for the top layer? Can’t use it then can you? I know it’s hard to look at all 3 options as you come from 2x2x2, and I generally just go with the BRD block, but you should still be able to recognise significant advantages like a free pair, or the other expansions being bad.
I’ve never found any problem with EO recognition, and it’s the same kind of thing as:
Don’t be colour neutral with CFOP, there are more options and things to get used to so it’s bad.
I also occasionally switch between an R and U layer block if the U layer is exceptionally good - no doing that with x2/y


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 26, 2020)

What X2/Y is for me is Solving Either a white or yellow block, putting it on bottom and solving a block of the same color on bottom, meaning you dont really have to "swing"
But you will almost never get a bad case, and if you do it long enough
you will have the same recog on both sides like me (=
X2(Any Block like Red Blue White Or Green Orange white)
Y(Yellow or White bottom blocks) (-=
Also i Can(almost) always get a decently efficient Expansion 2 options work fine for me+ no awkward rotations.
There are advantages to both, this can be a little experiment,
me using X2 you bieng full CN (=


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 26, 2020)

woooo!!!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 26, 2020)

So has this turned into @ObscureCuber's progress thread?


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 26, 2020)

No not really, i just like talking alot lol.
PetrusCuber is the one with the weekly progress updates.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 26, 2020)

1:12 A05 With Yau+Petrus(first yau ao5 in like 2 months lol)

currentbesttime1:19.881:03.98ao51:12.871:12.87


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 26, 2020)

Sub 1:10 Yau+Petrus

currentbesttime1:08.281:05.39ao51:09.701:09.70


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 26, 2020)

59.79
F' B D F R' U' L' F R2 F2 U2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 U L2 U R Rw2 F D Rw2 U' L2 D' Fw2 L2 F' Uw2 B' U L' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw2 Rw Fw2 B Uw Rw Fw' B' Rw'
Sub 1 Single!!!!(Yau+Petrus)


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 26, 2020)

1:05 A05 with TWO 59's!!

currentbesttime1:06.2159.36ao51:05.491:05.49
Another One

currentbesttime58.1158.11ao51:03.141:03.14

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 9/9
mean: 1:05.79958.111:03.14-81:03.841:06.84-71:06.211:05.49-659.361:07.29-51:10.481:11.01-41:11.61--359.79--21:11.80--11:10.93--


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 26, 2020)

Sub 1:05 a012
1:02 A05
58.11 Single!!

currentbesttime1:07.3958.11ao51:05.361:02.06ao121:04.611:04.61


----------



## Hazel (Aug 26, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Sub 1:05 a012
> 1:02 A05
> 58.11 Single!!
> 
> currentbesttime1:07.3958.11ao51:05.361:02.06ao121:04.611:04.61


I don't mean to be a buzzkill, but isn't this thread the wrong place for this?


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 27, 2020)

No, its a progress thread about petrus


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 27, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> No, its a progress thread about petrus


No offense, but I never understood why you posted your progress here, this is @PetrusQuber's thread. IMO either make your own or use the accomplishment thread. It isn't a "progress thread about Petrus", it is @PetrusQuber's personal thread.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah, your progress sorta runs into @PetrusQuber


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 27, 2020)

Could we get @PetrusQuber 
Opinion on this?
He's told me in messages before it was fine to post my progress here, I'll stop if he sais too.
I'm fine with that.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 27, 2020)

I don't do petrus, I just like the drama here


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 27, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Could we get @PetrusQuber
> Opinion on this?
> He's told me in messages before it was fine to post my progress here, I'll stop if he sais too.
> I'm fine with that.


It’s cool, ig better to have related progress in one thread than lots of mini threads


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 27, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> It’s cool, ig better to have related progress in one thread than lots of mini threads


Ok, where is the thread for cfop supremcists that improve slowly? I need to post in that thread


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 27, 2020)

make one? or use micahs


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> make one? or use micahs


Why Micahs? At least @PetrusQuber uses the same . method


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Aug 27, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Why Micahs? At least @PetrusQuber uses the same . method


Because


I'm A Cuber said:


> Ok, where is the thread for cfop supremcists that improve slowly? I need to post in that thread


This


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 28, 2020)

13.37 F2 L2 D' U R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 R F2 U B D L2 D' F2 L U2
13 cause i wasnt warmed up,
used my first ZBLL in a speedsolve!!
i felt so kewl
its the (R' Yperm R) one
(the only ZBLL i know LOL)
11.13 B2 L2 D L2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 F' D' B' D R' D R B L D'
Did a cross+ Looked ahead to two pairs and got F R' F' R EO


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 28, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> 13.37 F2 L2 D' U R2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 R F2 U B D L2 D' F2 L U2
> 13 cause i wasnt warmed up,
> used my first ZBLL in a speedsolve!!
> i felt so kewl
> ...


That's the only ZBLL I know, too.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 28, 2020)

55.85 R2 B D2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 B D2 U2 F2 L' D U' F' R' D B D' L Rw2 U' F L2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 U' F2 B' U Fw2 L Fw2 Rw L2 F2 Fw Uw' Fw2 R' B2 Rw' Uw2 Rw'
What..?
i was doing Hoya LOL,
guess my pb ao5 is Yau and my pb single is hoya lol


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 28, 2020)

11.26 L D' B L2 U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 F2 L D F D2 R' F2 L
Looked ahead to full 2x3 couldve seen eo prob,
but wasnt thinking about that


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 29, 2020)

I only do M U EO for 6 edges and one four flip,
is this also better than R L U F gen for other eo cases?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 29, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> I only do M U EO for 6 edges and one four flip,
> is this also better than R L U F gen for other eo cases?


I prefer just doing R L U F because it flows better and M moves for me require my right hand to move slightly and regrip.


ObscureCuber said:


> I Tried my hardest to reconstruct what i did in this average.
> As you can see, i have a very inefficient Extention,
> But a decently efficient 2x2
> U' B' D2 B D2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L R U' B' D2 B D R2
> ...


First scramble I believe is incorrect or you misscrambled. Same with the 3rd
And I honestly can’t tell when the rotations are, sorry. Can’t seem to get past the expansion for the second scramble.


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 29, 2020)

sorry ill do some normal ones tommarow, i got interupted


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 29, 2020)

for scramble two after during / after extintion
Do 2X2 First
R U' R' Rotate to orange R2 U2 R2
U R U R'
Rotate to blue
U R2 U2 R U R U' R U R'
COLL EPLL


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 30, 2020)

created a new Z perm i think
M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M U´ M2
is this any good?


----------



## mukerflap (Aug 30, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> created a new Z perm i think
> M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M U´ M2
> is this any good?


doesnt work


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 30, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> doesnt work


I think it's supposed to be M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 *M'* U' M2


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 30, 2020)

I use M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 30, 2020)

ya, so do most including me


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 30, 2020)

can @Metallic Silver 
or someone else look into how snyeder LL would be for petrus?
is it efficient?
wouldnt it be less algs?


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 30, 2020)

Could be called ¨Snyetrus:


----------



## mukerflap (Aug 30, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> can @Metallic Silver
> or someone else look into how snyeder LL would be for petrus?
> is it efficient?
> wouldnt it be less algs?











[SIMPLE] LL Variant (Revamped 'Fish & Chips')


tl;dr - efficient 'Fish and Chips' with 27-alg 'Fish' selected from short, ergonomic, well-known algs ... followed by L3C 'Chips' (commutators) Hello again. I am back with another EO-solved LL variant that tugs the pareto front lower still, albeit leveraging some cheap commutator tricks. It is...




www.speedsolving.com




its called fish and chips

LSLL movecount is only 2.2 moves longer than zbll
its 27 algs


----------



## PapaSmurf (Aug 30, 2020)

Not really. M2 U2 M U M2 U M2 U M for left M, right U and mirror for right M, left U. Definitely better.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 30, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> for scramble two after during / after extintion
> Do 2X2 First
> R U' R' Rotate to orange R2 U2 R2
> U R U R'
> ...


That doesn’t work either...
Plus that’s completely different from your first solution?


----------



## Username: Username: (Aug 30, 2020)

Lol I use this alg for Z perm, cause you guys were discussing them, here they are: M' U2 M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2, is it good?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Aug 30, 2020)

it's here


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 31, 2020)

9.32 U2 F D2 F L2 B U2 F' D2 B U' F2 R F' D' B2 U' L2 B
New PB!!
And finally a petrus pb,
Got a really nice 2x2 plus R U R type EO
also got a decent LL case
Pb Ao5(Sub 11!)
10.77:
10.77
11.00
10.55
(9.32)
(11.33)


----------



## PetraPine (Aug 31, 2020)

currentbesttime12.489.32mo311.1610.29ao510.8410.77ao1210.9910.99


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 1, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> 9.32 U2 F D2 F L2 B U2 F' D2 B U' F2 R F' D' B2 U' L2 B
> New PB!!
> And finally a petrus pb,
> Got a really nice 2x2 plus R U R type EO
> ...


Video pleeeaaassseeee? Of an average?


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 1, 2020)

I have school to do now,
i will if i can


----------



## efattah (Sep 2, 2020)

ObscureCuber, how can 9.32 be a single PB if you are averaging sub-11? You should have singles in the low 7's or less.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 2, 2020)

efattah said:


> ObscureCuber, how can 9.32 be a single PB if you are averaging sub-11? You should have singles in the low 7's or less.



Petrus is a more consistent method, I think


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 2, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Petrus is a more consistent method, I think


Eh, I had an 8.47 when I averaged just below 14, and it’s been like that forever.
And I get consistent 13s and 11s. It’s normal for me to hit a sub 10 solve once or twice every session (so I’m hoping for PB soon)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 2, 2020)

This week I’ll be doing some solve splits, working on my guide, and entering @BenChristman1 ’s forum competition


----------



## mukerflap (Sep 2, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Petrus is a more consistent method, I think


how


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 2, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> how



less luck involved than cfop / zz,


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 2, 2020)

But why


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 2, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> But why



less likely to get a skip with petrus/roux


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 2, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> less likely to get a skip with petrus/roux





PetrusQuber said:


> But *why*


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 2, 2020)

E


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 2, 2020)

why does no-one use petrus-w?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 2, 2020)

It was invented a few months ago?
Has not been spread past the forums?


----------



## mukerflap (Sep 2, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> why does no-one use petrus-w?


Its not good


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Sep 2, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> why does no-one use petrus-w?


Barely anyone uses normal Petrus either. Most of the people who use it are on this forum.
anyway, Petrus-W isn't as good as Petrus-a.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 2, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Barely anyone uses normal Petrus either. Most of the people who use it are on this forum.
> anyway, Petrus-W isn't as good as Petrus-a.



Self-confidence at its peak


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 2, 2020)

Splits: 

2x2x2: 1.664

2x2x3: 2.442

EO: 1.190

F2L: 3.668

LL: 3.221

Total: 12.184
This is peak performance.


----------



## Etotheipi (Sep 2, 2020)

This thread is going to be a year old in 3 weeks. Wow.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 2, 2020)

As i see it
Roux and petrus are more consistent because you can almost always find an efficient solution
(2x2x3/1st and 2nd block)
Also oll skips are actaully pretty common for petrus bc The Ru F2l+ Oriented Edges
For me this is good and bad,
My Pbs for these methods are actaully pretty bad,
my pb for roux when i was averaging 17-16 was 13
and my pb for petrus is 9.32 when im getting 10 second averages of 12


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 4, 2020)

I dont know either, i just suck at getting singles i have no idea lol


PetrusQuber said:


> Eh, I had an 8.47 when I averaged just below 14, and it’s been like that forever.
> And I get consistent 13s and 11s. It’s normal for me to hit a sub 10 solve once or twice every session (so I’m hoping for PB soon)


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 4, 2020)

Also Just found this thing
Yau5-4
Yau5 for petrus for 4x4 with free slice
1:Yau 3 cross edges and centers
2:solve a random last edge on bottom.
3: use freeslice to solve the two f2l pairs with most of the other edges.
4:create petrus block solve last two or three or so edges.
5;petrus


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 4, 2020)

I have severe anxiety,
whenever i try to record myself i just fail get frustrated and fail more.
the best i could get was like 13-14 av doing slow solves. I'll 
try again on monday


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 5, 2020)

I can't find a tutorial for pyraminx petrus (backbone) anywhere can anyone help find one.?


----------



## PapaSmurf (Sep 5, 2020)

Mess about with it. You basically solve a line and figure out what orientated is by solving. I figured it out (then promptly forgot) about a year ago.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 6, 2020)

I think it makes more sense to use petrus-w If the only misoriented edges are e layer,
Normally you would have to reorient them and than rotate,
Instead with petw you could just have slightly worse f2l and save alot of moves and a rotation.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 8, 2020)

Found a new Way to do block building..
For roux what you can do if you get a case like this-
U L' D2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 R' D2 R' F' U2 B2 U' B L' R' F'
(Orange Blue yellow)
is use Non matching centers and just solve them after finishing 2nd Block
Whenever i saw something like this before i would just use a diff block,
but using m u correctly you can just Orient all edges while solving the centers.
Orange top white front,
U M´ U´ R2 D2 B´
you need to understand which way the centers will be effected when you swap them to not have to get awkward rotations,
but it isn´t hard once you get used to it.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 8, 2020)

Trying for consistently,
Accept For that one Really Nice Sub 11 Ao12 i havnt gotten much good recently.
So instead im going for doing atleast an ao50 everyday
and trying to steadily improve my Average over all,
today was a bit of a slow day but i also had lower tps.

currentbesttime11.249.82mo310.6710.67ao511.2611.16ao1211.2311.23ao2511.3911.37ao5011.6811.68

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 50/50
mean: 11.685011.2411.2611.234910.9511.2011.23489.8211.4611.264711.5911.5211.434612.1111.4811.414511.0711.2611.374411.7211.2111.364311.2611.2111.254211.4511.2211.254110.9311.1611.254010.0811.4411.323911.9811.4711.463811.2911.4111.443711.2511.4011.543611.7711.3011.493511.3611.2011.413411.5811.2411.413310.9611.2411.483210.6011.4611.583111.2811.6311.743011.4811.9011.802911.6111.9011.852812.7511.6711.912711.8111.3811.912612.2811.5211.912510.8111.4511.842410.9111.8912.012311.4212.0312.012212.2312.0912.182112.0112.0912.192012.3512.2112.061911.8512.0412.071812.0412.0111.971712.2312.2311.941612.7012.0011.901511.7712.1311.831411.5412.3111.951313.6312.0212.081210.6911.8412.081113.0911.87-1012.2911.60-910.4911.46-812.5311.87-710.7911.87-611.7312.24-511.8612.61-412.03--312.96--212.84--113.04--


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 8, 2020)

Also i think the reason my Single is so slow is because if you look at my Averages,
after the first couple solves i got what 3 twelves?
i think its just that i have a very consistent turing/solving style.
i dont ever spam tps during solves,
which is a good and bad thing.
it makes my average more consistent overall but also means i dont get many good singles

If i get over my fear of recording my self and get sub 10
it prob wouldnt be hard for me to get YtuWR Ao5 And Ao12
because my consistency means getting bad singles is unlikely during an average


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 8, 2020)

8.80 F' D' L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U2 B L2 D2 L2 D2 F' D' R2 F' D L' F2 D'
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!yay sub 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ironic how i say my single is bad than get a pb lol.
it was a very nice 2x3 i planned in inspection+ Oll Skip


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 8, 2020)

Lotsss of posts.
I got school now so won't be posting as much. Will update after school finishes for me


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Lotsss of posts.
> I got school now so won't be posting as much. Will update after school finishes for me


Lol same, no SS forum for 7 hours, the thought shudders me (I'm on here all the time lol}


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 8, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Lol same, no SS forum for 7 hours, the thought shudders me (I'm on here all the time lol}


I never understood why people were addicted to social media before i started to use this website,
now im addicted to one


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 8, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> I never understood why people were addicted to social media before i started to use this website,
> now im addicted to one


Lmao same, I really like it because it's a group of people that all have the same hobby


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 8, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Lmao same, I really like it because it's a group of people that all have the same hobby


Correction: “...a group of people that have the *best* hobby.”


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 8, 2020)

8.85 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 F' U B' R F' L' U' L' D R'
Red orange blue white 2x2x3


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 8, 2020)

PB Mo3 Ao5 Ao12 Ao25 and Ao50
Tried increasing my tps, after the first couple warmup solves, i only got two twelves, better consistency aswell

currentbesttime10.728.85mo310.7710.02ao510.9110.30ao1210.7310.62ao2510.9010.89ao5011.1211.12

solve: 50/50
mean: 11.13⌕timeao5ao125010.7210.9110.734911.5610.8610.704810.0210.4710.744710.4410.5510.764612.0010.8910.744510.5710.5310.624410.3910.8110.664310.6410.7110.674211.4510.6410.68419.7110.6410.714011.3910.6910.803910.0910.3010.803810.4510.4710.953712.9610.6511.113610.2210.4811.073510.2310.6711.083410.7310.8311.213310.9810.9311.333210.4911.0411.363110.7911.3511.533011.7211.5911.502911.0111.5911.452811.3311.5911.382711.7211.6811.402612.1411.7611.352511.7311.5311.232410.3111.6111.212311.5911.6111.202211.9511.4911.052111.2811.0210.962012.6911.1010.871910.5210.9710.871811.2511.1410.811710.0711.2210.831611.5411.2211.101511.1410.7811.121411.0310.7511.181311.5010.5611.371210.1810.5611.45118.8510.45-1011.0411.01-910.4511.57-811.5411.99-79.8512.08-612.7212.47-512.9212.33-411.71--311.82--212.87--112.29--


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 10, 2020)

8.76 U' L2 F2 R2 B L2 F' D2 F2 U2 L2 D2 B' R' U' R U L' U2
New pb,
was in the middle of retrying roux and waterman,
this was just to good not to use for petrus.
got an oll skip on top of that.


----------



## KingCanyon (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm surprised that you managed to keep this thread going, congrats on that. Most people just give up after a couple weeks/months after making a goal.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 10, 2020)

did 3 example solves
there kinda awkward but i tried my best lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 10, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> did 3 example solves
> there kinda awkward but i tried my best lol


Cool, will watch when I have time.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 10, 2020)

Lads, this is really weird, but i wanted to share. I am officially converting to CFCE.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Sep 10, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Lads, this is really weird, but i wanted to share. I am officially converting to CFCE.


This isn't the thread for this but still that's cool cfce is a good method imo


----------



## Username: Username: (Sep 10, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Lads, this is really weird, but i wanted to share. I am officially converting to CFCE.


CFCE is really underrated, cool.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 10, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> This isn't the thread for this but still that's cool cfce is a good method imo



I honestly think that CFCE is better than CFOP. CLL recognition is pretty easy, most ELL case recognition is just an EOLL + EPLL and there are less bad cases than CFOP


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 10, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I honestly think that CFCE is better than CFOP. CLL recognition is pretty easy, most ELL case recognition is just an EOLL + EPLL and there are less bad cases than CFOP


This really isn’t the place to discuss CFCE but you basically just said the problem with it. Most of the ELL is EOLL and EPLL after CLL, so you’re basically doing 3 algs to solve last layer when you could just do OLL and PLL and solve it in 2 with the same amount of recognition steps.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 10, 2020)

OreKehStrah said:


> This really isn’t the place to discuss CFCE but you basically just said the problem with it. Most of the ELL is EOLL and EPLL after CLL, so you’re basically doing 3 algs to solve last layer when you could just do OLL and PLL and solve it in 2 with the same amount of recognition steps.



The recognition is basically an EOLL and EPLL, with a lot of practise it will become second nature, and if you're doing just an EOLL and EPLL, that's 3LLL. Most ELL's can be done 2gen (M and U) and are really fast.


----------



## mukerflap (Sep 10, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> The recognition is basically an EOLL and EPLL, with a lot of practise it will become second nature, and if you're doing just an EOLL and EPLL, that's 3LLL. Most ELL's can be done 2gen (M and U) and are really fast.


MU peaks at like 12 tps whereas RUF can go 20 tps


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 10, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> MU peaks at like 12 tps whereas RUF can go 20 tps


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 10, 2020)

Didnt realize but theres 69 votes for yes on the poll
lmao


----------



## efattah (Sep 10, 2020)

mukerflap said:


> MU peaks at like 12 tps whereas RUF can go 20 tps


True but you're forgetting that ELL takes significantly fewer moves than PLL.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 10, 2020)

ya ell is way more efficient,
Pll kinda sucks compared to other algsets, its the main reason basic cfop is so inefficient,
but again, I still wouldnt say its better because of tps
im pretty sure if you get the best algs out there for both sets,
there prob max optimized, ell bieng so simple.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Sep 10, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Didnt realize but theres 69 votes for yes on the poll
> lmao


Hehe changed my vote


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 11, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> The recognition is basically an EOLL and EPLL, with a lot of practise it will become second nature, and if you're doing just an EOLL and EPLL, that's 3LLL. Most ELL's can be done 2gen (M and U) and are really fast.


Yea recognition isn’t the issue. The point was recognition is the same. Once for OLL vs CLL, and once of PLL vs ELL.
However, you said most ELL algs are just EOLL and EPLL, and if you’re doing 2 algs for ELL and 1 for OLL, then you’re doing 3 algs instead of 2 for LL for basically no reason other than being different or to have fun will CFCE.
Even if ELL algs are more efficient, MU turning is still slower than RUF. This is why the MU vs RU U perms are roughly the same speed despite MU being less moves.


----------



## mukerflap (Sep 11, 2020)

efattah said:


> True but you're forgetting that ELL takes significantly fewer moves than PLL.


ELL movecount: 11stm
pll movecount: 12.8stm
source:wiki and alg db
not significantly fewer moves

also cll movecount: 10.85 (idk cll actual movecount so i just used cmll for this since most cmlls are ollcps so the number is probably like 11
and oll movecount 9.7

CFCE debunked


----------



## efattah (Sep 11, 2020)

CFCE only saves around 1.5 - 2 moves. Personally I doubt 12.8 stm for PLL, modernized PLL's use extra moves but are very fast.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 11, 2020)

It would be cool to see you reflect on a year of Petrus during week 52...summarizing what you've learned, current strong points and weaknesses, fun anecdotes, etc. . I think its great you've made it to sub-13 and you have some great ao5s this far and your PB single is quite impressive. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 11, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> It would be cool to see you reflect on a year of Petrus during week 52...summarizing what you've learned, current strong points and weaknesses, fun anecdotes, etc. . I think its great you've made it to sub-13 and you have some great ao5s this far and your PB single is quite impressive.
> 
> Keep up the good work!



He's not the OP. Your second sentence is relevant though.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 11, 2020)

joshsailscga said:


> He's not the OP. Your second sentence is relevant though.


Dude... I think I am the OP?


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 12, 2020)

first mega avg in months, slowly improving.
picked up using petrus eo as i found it easy the few other times i messed with the megaminx.
Like mega alot, will prob become my secondary, as i dont like many other events as much to actually practice them 
except 3x3 and 4x4.

currentbesttime2:15.512:15.51mo32:34.272:27.47ao52:31.572:31.57ao122:35.902:35.90


----------



## joshsailscga (Sep 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Dude... I think I am the OP?



The details of his message looked like he might have been referring to ObscureCuber so I just said he's not the one who's been posting for a year. Probably just me being a little foggy brained last night.

Carry on, all.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

How many ZBLL algs do you know @PetrusQuber


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> How many ZBLL algs do you know @PetrusQuber


I know you didn't ask me but I know 2 lol.
(Excluding coll/pll)


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 13, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> I know you didn't ask me but I know 2 lol.
> (Excluding coll/pll)



yea same I just know the ones jperm showed in his alg video


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 13, 2020)

I know R' Y PERM R and one other case from the same cool case


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 13, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> I know R' Y PERM R and one other case from the same cool case



yes the other one is Y perm but starts and ends with double


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 13, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> yes the other one is Y perm but starts and ends with double


Not the one I know I just learned it from alg db, a random one not from jperm


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 13, 2020)

@TheSlykrCubr thanks lol, now I know three


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> How many ZBLL algs do you know @PetrusQuber


I know like 15 actual ones not including things like COLL and PLL.
Haven’t really been pursuing it.


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Sep 13, 2020)

Do you know and use full COLL though? 
(PS: We hit a thousand messages!)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 13, 2020)

ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken said:


> Do you know and use full COLL though?
> (PS: We hit a thousand messages!)


Yes I do


----------



## moh_33 (Sep 13, 2020)

You are doing Really great @PetrusQuber 

I Have Full confidence that you will get Sub 8 Petrus
Edit _______/


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I know like 15 actual ones not including things like COLL and PLL.
> Haven’t really been pursuing it.


ok lol i know like 12 COLL and 0 ZBLL. IK am trying to learn full COLL before full PLL (I know stupid lol) Also i am trying to delete my quest to sub 15 with waterman i quit it. I will start a new one i guess with petrus in a little bit. (I know 15 PLL)


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 13, 2020)

That doesn't make sense,
If you learn coll first you're going to have to learn colls for sure/antisune to be effective which doesn't make sense, please learn pll first.
That would be wasting you're time.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> That doesn't make sense,
> If you learn coll first you're going to have to learn colls for sure/antisune to be effective which doesn't make sense, please learn pll first.
> That would be wasting you're time.


no I will learn full PLL as I go learn COLL, there is only 6 PLL algs left so maybe if I play with COLL algs, I can "accidentally" learn PLL algs. Trust me thats how I learned H perm and Z perm (Both N perms too lol)


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> no I will learn full PLL as I go learn COLL, there is only 6 PLL algs left so maybe if I play with COLL algs, I can "accidentally" learn PLL algs. Trust me thats how I learned H perm and Z perm (Both N perms too lol)


Lol no


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Lol no


wait sorry I miscounted, I know 14 plls and 7 remain unlearned


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> wait sorry I miscounted, I know 14 plls and 7 remain unlearned


oh wait my bad i forgot i know the E perm alg, lol 15 algs, 6 to go (for PLL)


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 13, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> oh wait my bad i forgot i know the E perm alg, lol 15 algs, 6 to go (for PLL)


Just learn pll, get used to it you shouldn't learn coll untill your'e sub 18 imo(unless you are lol) but pll should be learned first


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 14, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Just learn pll, get used to it you shouldn't learn coll untill your'e sub 18 imo(unless you are lol) but pll should be learned first


im sub-26 with petrus and sub 25 or 24 with russo and petrus francisco and the only algs I dont know is F, V, and all 4 G perms.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 17, 2020)

this is what happens if you stop seriously cubing for 2 weeks...

currentbesttime14.3111.46mo313.1213.09ao513.8013.20ao1213.5213.52


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 17, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> this is what happens if you stop cubing for 2 weeks...
> 
> currentbesttime14.3111.46mo313.1213.09ao513.8013.20ao1213.5213.52


You were posting your solves here just a few days ago...


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 17, 2020)

no lol


ObscureCuber said:


> PB Mo3 Ao5 Ao12 Ao25 and Ao50
> Tried increasing my tps, after the first couple warmup solves, i only got two twelves, better consistency aswell
> 
> currentbesttime10.728.85mo310.7710.02ao510.9110.30ao1210.7310.62ao2510.9010.89ao5011.1211.12
> ...


this was sep 8th,
i did some waterman and mega lol but thats it
what message are you talking about


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 18, 2020)

Petrus 2x2x2 Ao50(sub 1.8 average)((1 DNF)) None of this is on stack mat because i am currently using a keyboard to practice.

currentbesttime1.330.79mo31.451.29ao51.451.45ao121.711.62ao251.661.66ao501.761.76

Petrus Last Layer A050(2 DNFs) 3.5

currentbesttimeDNF0.97mo3DNF2.53ao53.522.75ao123.663.18ao253.623.38ao503.503.50


2x2x3 ao25(sub 5!!)

currentbesttime3.852.96mo34.084.08ao54.724.15ao124.614.61ao254.944.94


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 18, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> oh wait my bad i forgot i know the E perm alg, lol 15 algs, 6 to go (for PLL)


its been a few days since i posted this but i got 16 algs learned now. 5 to go.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 19, 2020)

My 3x3 Skills are Falling into the Abyss 

currentbesttime15.1413.16mo315.6614.71ao515.6614.71ao1215.4615.46


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 19, 2020)

First A025 lol 

currentbesttime15.8810.45mo315.8012.22ao516.0213.08ao1214.7213.50ao2514.6014.60


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 19, 2020)

Tried to record an ao12 lol did not happen was averaging like 13 and than started forgetting coll for some reason

currentbesttime18.7412.77mo319.2915.60ao518.8415.60


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 19, 2020)

Last solve video for a while is up 




Next video planned, will come soon


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 19, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Last solve video for a while is up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now we average the same again lol

currentbesttime13.3410.94mo312.2012.10ao512.6812.41ao1212.6412.53


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 20, 2020)

Getting back into solving but going for a much more casual approach I'm gonna learn a new algset and maybe become cn and than go for getting fast again.

currentbesttime10.8110.81mo311.7011.70ao511.9211.92ao1212.3712.37


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Getting back into solving but going for a much more casual approach I'm gonna learn a new algset and maybe become cn and than go for getting fast again.
> 
> currentbesttime10.8110.81mo311.7011.70ao511.9211.92ao1212.3712.37


Why are you posting all your times and updates inside @PetrusQuber’s personal progress thread? These posts are irrelevant to his personal progress unless I’m missing some competition the two of you worked out?!?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Sep 21, 2020)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Why are you posting all your times and updates inside @PetrusQuber’s personal progress thread? These posts are irrelevant to his personal progress unless I’m missing some competition the two of you worked out?!?


Apparently a while back @PetrusQuber agreed to let him post here. I personally don't agree with it and still don't understand why Obscure cuber didn't just make their own thread, but that's what happened.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 21, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Apparently a while back @PetrusQuber agreed to let him post here. I personally don't agree with it and still don't understand why Obscure cuber didn't just make their own thread, but that's what happened.


so petrusquber said he wanted me to post in this thread as a since of progress compared to his,
also saying he didnt want more progress threads being spammed everywhere


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> also saying he didnt want more progress threads being spammed everywhere


I definitely agree with this statement. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 21, 2020)

52 weeks 52 pages!
One year! Congrats!


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Sep 21, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> so petrusquber said he wanted me to post in this thread as a since of progress compared to his,
> also saying he didnt want more progress threads being spammed everywhere


It’d be cool if you’d add the “week of your progress” when posting your times moving forward. It’d give a more meaningful comparison of progress since you are comparing absolute times with @PetrusQuber. Just a thought...


Spacey10 said:


> 52 weeks 52 pages!
> One year! Congrats!


Haha nice observation. Interesting coincidence.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 21, 2020)

Yeah, it just seemed kind of less cluttering to have 2 people with similar goals in one thread. Plus it gives kind of a more unique feel to be comparing progress with others than just belting it out randomly.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 21, 2020)

yay sub 12 ao5 again

currentbesttime11.8811.30mo311.9211.68ao511.8811.88
sub 12 ao12!!
also 11.14 ao5 (-=

currentbesttime12.539.37mo311.7710.77ao511.7911.14ao1211.4511.45
sub 12 ao25!!

currentbesttime10.909.37mo311.0210.77ao511.1810.98ao1211.3511.35ao2511.4011.40


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 24, 2020)

messed up recon the first time
"petrus pb"
8.66 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D F2 U L2 U F L2 B2 L' U B' D2 U' F'
rotate to green front yellow top
B' U2 D R U' R' D' U L' U2 L
y M U' M" L' U' L
R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2
U2 anti-sune lefty A-perm U2
40 stm
i didnt show the order of the steps because i solved 2x2x3 and part of EO simultaneosly.


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 25, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> Currently solving mega because 4x4 progress is to hard lol, sub 1:40 single and sub 1:50 ao5(pbs)
> 
> currentbesttime1:43.601:37.83mo31:48.281:46.36ao51:48.281:48.28
> 
> ...





ObscureCuber said:


> First 4x4(K4) Ao5 in a while. Sub 1 Single (=
> 
> currentbesttime1:10.5358.42mo31:06.471:05.34ao51:09.351:09.35
> 
> ...





ObscureCuber said:


> 1:06.45 ao12 extended from that ao5
> 
> currentbesttime1:08.7158.42mo31:06.351:03.93ao51:05.391:04.30ao121:06.451:06.45





ObscureCuber said:


> 1:42 Ao5(1:29 ((sub 1:30)) single) megaminx
> 
> currentbesttime1:29.491:29.49mo31:42.801:42.61ao51:42.611:42.61


Focusing on my 2 side events(mega/4x4) at the moment
will get back into seriously solving 3x3 once the revamped fish and chips algs are compiled.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ve forgotten what week it is.

And my brain is mush at the moment so I can’t work it out from everyone’s posts...


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ve forgotten what week it is.
> 
> And my brain is mush at the moment so I can’t work it out from everyone’s posts...


Week 54?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 5, 2020)

Ok I‘m pretty sure it’s 54 according to Spacey’s post...
So I’m back from the break, ended slightly early because I just couldn’t resist 
I’ll just do some solves and hopefully my times have not increased 
Good to be backkk


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 5, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ok I‘m pretty sure it’s 54 according to Spacey’s post...
> So I’m back from the break, ended slightly early because I just couldn’t resist
> I’ll just do some solves and hopefully my times have not increased
> Good to be backkk


WELCOME BA- oh wait you were active here while you were taking your break lol


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 8, 2020)

I kinda cheated with cube pickup lol


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 9, 2020)

Casual ao100, first one in months, gonna try practicing as often as possible for longer sessions


currentbesttime12.049.57mo312.0011.30ao511.8611.24ao1211.8111.62ao2511.9111.91ao5012.1012.08ao10012.1412.14


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 10, 2020)

wonky ao100, 11.16 was in pretty bad lighting conditions for first 50
and during the end phsical condition got really bad, but pb ao100/ao50/ao25


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 10, 2020)

Going to Focus on OH petrus(even though petrus is absolutely terrible for OH)
i averaged ~20 with CFOP and ~21 with Roux and average 24 with petrus lol,
just doing it to improve efficiency,
i think its for sure not as bad as it was before I switched back but im going to do this so hopefully next time my solves get reconstructed there not so silly.


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 10, 2020)

Slow Turning Ao50, trying to improve efficiency.


currentbesttime11.7910.82mo312.0012.00ao511.9511.95ao1212.3912.39ao2512.8112.81ao5013.0513.05

⌕timeao5ao12solve: 50/50
mean: 13.055011.7911.9512.394910.8212.2812.514813.4012.4512.694712.3812.4012.684611.6812.5012.724512.7912.6912.734412.1712.6912.834312.6412.6912.874212.6812.8112.994112.7613.0613.154013.4413.2313.193911.5913.0313.243812.9813.0313.243713.8413.3113.283613.2812.9113.253512.8213.0913.223411.6913.5613.173313.8213.7313.323212.6313.7713.253114.2413.7713.223014.6113.4713.252913.1413.3313.042813.9213.2913.022711.7712.8912.802613.3413.1913.082513.5113.1213.152413.0112.8313.172312.3212.9013.122213.2312.9513.192113.1212.8213.232012.3512.5713.151914.6013.2913.291812.5013.1513.281712.8513.5413.341611.8113.4413.331514.5213.6013.481414.1113.4413.261313.6713.0713.291212.5513.0713.371113.0113.49-1013.6513.52-912.2713.22-813.8113.54-714.4113.19-613.0913.19-512.7713.63-413.71--312.02--214.75--114.42--


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 11, 2020)

Eh Petrus isn’t terrible for OH


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Eh Petrus isn’t terrible for OH


ya i realized that after somemore practice now averaging ~21 with it,
petrus blocks really suck for OH Eo is EH f2l is good last layer is good,
not as good as cfop/roux/zz i think (for OH)


----------



## PetraPine (Oct 13, 2020)

Learned 10 ZBLLs today!!
learned them for the yperm coll as i despise it,
now only need to learn two tomorrow to finish learning it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m back again, check main post for what I’m doing
Also going to start making some videos and planning


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 15, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m back again, check main post for what I’m doing
> Also going to start making some videos and planning


YAY You're back....... again


----------



## mukerflap (Oct 16, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> ya i realized that after somemore practice now averaging ~21 with it,
> petrus blocks really suck for OH Eo is EH f2l is good last layer is good,
> not as good as cfop/roux/zz i think (for OH)


the block are good for oh


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 27, 2020)

Haven’t posted in ages, I have been practising though I assure you 
Still averaging 12, but this week is half term so sub 12???


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 27, 2020)

Why to use Petrus when you can be method neutral?

I don't see the point.


----------



## LukasCubes (Oct 27, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Why to use Petrus when you can be method neutral?
> 
> I don't see the point.


Or you can just use Petrus.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 27, 2020)

I’d prefer just to use one method.
Being method neutral also takes a lot, lot more work.


----------



## PetraPine (Nov 2, 2020)

18.70 pb ao12 OH(petrus) 

currentbesttime17.8314.95mo316.0615.97ao516.9316.93ao1218.7018.70
I also got a 9.87 2H ao5 PB


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 3, 2020)

Just going to do some casual solves this week


----------



## PetraPine (Nov 5, 2020)

10.32 ao50,10.14 ao25,10.09 ao12,9.68 ao5,8.37 single-
(F2 L2 B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 R D R2 D2 F' U2 F' U' B)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 6, 2020)

Ouch, you’re going to get ahead of me for sub 8 at this rate


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 6, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Ouch, you’re going to get ahead of me for sub 8 at this rate


maybe if you havent been improving much you should just take a break and not practice at all
sometimes doing nothing is better.


----------



## PetraPine (Nov 6, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> maybe if you havent been improving much you should just take a break and not practice at all
> sometimes doing nothing is better.


This isn't true, taking a break will usually slow you down.
You just have to practice the right things.
If you know you are inefficient(or rotate to much @PetrusQuber lol)
than focus on that specific thing.
and once you think you actually have good habits practice doing solves


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 6, 2020)

Taking a hiatus surprising works in cubing. It makes our solving become more fluent when we resume cubing.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 6, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> maybe if you havent been improving much you should just take a break and not practice at all
> sometimes doing nothing is better.


I’ve already done so, didn’t help


----------



## PetraPine (Nov 6, 2020)

currentbesttime9.847.39mo38.668.40ao59.229.22ao129.569.50ao259.729.67ao509.859.85
I did it, I finally did it...


----------



## Spacey10 (Nov 7, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


>


C O N S I S T E N C Y 1 0 0


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 12, 2020)

Haven’t really been actively cubing much 
Reading and gaming are currently taking up my time lol. I’ll do some more solves after this week though


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 12, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Haven’t really been actively cubing much
> Reading and gaming are currently taking up my time lol. I’ll do some more solves after this week though


What games do you play?


----------



## PizzaCuber (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like I’m switching to petrus lol


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 13, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> What games do you play?


Mostly Minecraft (bedwars). I sometimes play things like Overwatch and some RPGs though.


PizzaCuber said:


> Looks like I’m switching to petrus lol


:O


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 13, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Mostly Minecraft (bedwars). I sometimes play things like Overwatch and some RPGs though.
> 
> :O


MINECRAFT
I built a giant Rubiks Cube in Minecraft in survival (stickerless and the black was obsidian)
white- iron
red- redstone
blue- lapis
green- emeralds
yellow- yellow concrete
orange- red sandstone


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 16, 2020)

For the next few weeks I’m going to be focusing on ZBLL again. I started it a while back, but kind of gave up, so yeah.
I’m restarting the effort.
I’ll also be casually cubing a bunch, and since I haven’t really gotten any PBs or such to share on here, I’ll occasionally drop in just a random ao5 picture or two a week


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 16, 2020)

ObscureCuber said:


> This isn't true, taking a break will usually slow you down.
> You just have to practice the right things.
> If you know you are inefficient(or rotate to much @PetrusQuber lol)
> than focus on that specific thing.
> and once you think you actually have good habits practice doing solves


same as tiring yourself out.


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’ve already done so, didn’t help


take a longer break, just stop and stop thinking about cubing.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 16, 2020)

But seriously, think about it.
Why does it help?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

it doesn't. I took a break for 2 weeks or so and I was 3 seconds slower on 3x3


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 16, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> But seriously, think about it.
> Why does it help?


helps you from tiring yourself out i guess. I guess it might not work for some people.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 17, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> helps you from tiring yourself out i guess. I guess it might not work for some people.


With my cubing time right now, no chance of being tired out lol.

Yesterday I revised all my old algorithms from the first set, planning to continue today


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 20, 2020)

Bunch of school stuff and other things lately, but l did 4 new algorithms today, so 8 more to finish for 24 ZBLL algs known


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 20, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Bunch of school stuff and other things lately, but l did 4 new algorithms today, so 8 more to finish for 24 ZBLL algs known


Actually, learning those four algs today was so easy I might ramp the pace up to 4 a day (28 a week). That means I’ll be done in 16 weeks!
I mean how hard can it be when one guy managed to finish zbll in a few weeks doing 12 a day lol.

Obviously this is excluding drilling, so I can’t sub 2 the new algs comfortably yet.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 21, 2020)

Learnt another 4 ZBLLs, although two of them are taking like 5 seconds to execute so far lol
@ObscureCuber any progress from you?


----------



## LukasCubes (Nov 21, 2020)

how many ZBLL do yall know @PetrusQuber @ObscureCuber i know 85


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 21, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> how many ZBLL do yall know @PetrusQuber @ObscureCuber i know 85


i know all zblls. To do a zbll all you have to do is spam U R U' L' U R' U' L and hope the corners orient then you flip the cube upside down and spam sexy to fix the corners and then do AUF and done.


----------



## Zubin Park (Nov 21, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i know all zblls. To do a zbll all you have to do is spam U R U' L' U R' U' L and hope the corners orient then you flip the cube upside down and spam sexy to fix the corners and then do AUF and done.


... and that is the exact opposite of the intention of ZBLL, which is to shorten the solve, not spam useless moves which could be done regularly.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 21, 2020)

Also his "ZBLL" is more like 2 look L4C, since it doesn't affect the EP


----------



## Nir1213 (Nov 21, 2020)

Zubin Park said:


> ... and that is the exact opposite of the intention of ZBLL, which is to shorten the solve, not spam useless moves which could be done regularly.


it was joke.


----------



## PetraPine (Nov 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Learnt another 4 ZBLLs, although two of them are taking like 5 seconds to execute so far lol
> @ObscureCuber any progress from you?





LukasCubes said:


> how many ZBLL do yall know @PetrusQuber @ObscureCuber i know 85


I got barely sub 10, and havent been interested in cubing sense and prob wont cube much for a while
I know COLL-s/as and 1 Set for U so not really much of anything.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 22, 2020)

LukasCubes said:


> how many ZBLL do yall know @PetrusQuber @ObscureCuber i know 85


So far, 20 not counting COLLs and such. Probs 24 by end of today


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 23, 2020)

Week 61, moving onto next ZBLL subset


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 29, 2020)

Sorry for not posting much, I haven‘t gotten much ZBLL done this week either. I’ve been coughing for the past week and have a cold (confirmed not COVID though), so I didn’t have much chance to get in cubing time. Still coughing right now as I type this.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 29, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Sorry for not posting much, I haven‘t gotten much ZBLL done this week either. I’ve been coughing for the past week and have a cold (confirmed not COVID though), so I didn’t have much chance to get in cubing time. Still coughing right now as I type this.


Thank Erno for not Covid!


----------



## PapaSmurf (Nov 29, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Thank Erno for not Covid!


I might start using that exclamation.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 29, 2020)

PapaSmurf said:


> I might start using that exclamation.


or thank feliks


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Nov 29, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> or thank feliks



i prefer thank fridrich


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 30, 2020)

Same target as last week, still have a cough but I’m better now, so hopefully I can get something done


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Nov 30, 2020)

aye bruh i've seen you've improved tremendously, even faster than my progress with roux. i was averaging 20 when you started this quest and i still average around 17~. your goal of sub 8 with petrus is reachable. continue to strive and prove the naysayers wrong brother!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 1, 2020)

Still stuck passively cubing at sub 13 though


----------



## Triangles_are_cubers (Dec 3, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Still stuck passively cubing at sub 13 though


That's still rather nice, if you work hard enough I believe you will reach your goal.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Recently I haven’t been cubing much at all, and I‘ve been stuck at sub 13 for a long time (I was sub 14 in April...). So this week is an attempt to reboot my cubing before Christmas


----------



## brododragon (Dec 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Recently I haven’t been cubing much at all, and I‘ve been stuck at sub 13 for a long time (I was sub 14 in April...). So this week is an attempt to reboot my cubing before Christmas


you got it! im gonna go quest to be fat


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Long time since I posted one of these 
Still around 12.5 at the moment


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 8, 2020)

hmmm 45%


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Hmm
I’m gonna leave my phone on and see how I do at 5%


----------



## ProStar (Dec 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Hmm
> I’m gonna leave my phone on and see how I do at 5%



NOOoOOOOOOOOOooOoooOOOOOoOOOO111!!1!!!1!!!!!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Hmm
> I’m gonna leave my phone on and see how I do at 5%


This should be fun to watch...
400th post


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NOOoOOOOOOOOOooOoooOOOOOoOOOO111!!1!!!1!!!!!


why?
sorry for double post btw


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 8, 2020)

I was so happy, I ended the day yesterday with 5% left on my phone.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NOOoOOOOOOOOOooOoooOOOOOoOOOO111!!1!!!1!!!!!


Then possibly charge and check 100%
Then ask my parents if we can go on a long car journey to see if that helps like it did with Micah


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 9, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I was so happy, I ended the day yesterday with 5% left on my phone.


4% today.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 9, 2020)

i actually only charge my stuff when it dies, dont even care if its 1%, but i do when its at 0, cause i cant use it!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 22, 2020)

Week 65. I didn’t update about Week 64, but I just used that time to get into cubing a bit more. I think in the next few weeks I’m just going to be training efficiency to be honest, since that is the whole point of Petrus, and I haven’t done so in a while.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 22, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Week 65. I didn’t update about Week 64, but I just used that time to get into cubing a bit more. I think in the next few weeks I’m just going to be training efficiency to be honest, since that is the whole point of Petrus, and I haven’t done so in a while.


Sounds good! This is probably the longest running progress thread?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Sounds good! This is probably the longest running progress thread?


Well I’m pretty sure it was the first, so yeah...
Don’t quote me on that, I didn‘t bother to look through like 15 years of history for progress threads...


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 23, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well I’m pretty sure it was the first, so yeah...
> Don’t quote me on that, I didn‘t bother to look through like 15 years of history for progress threads...


Definitely the longest still being updated


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 29, 2020)

Week 66 right now, Permutation League is on, so yeah...

Still not cubing too much, but I'm going to be doing some efficiency solves like last time


----------



## PetraPine (Jan 9, 2021)

Learning CPLS, going to learn that and get back into speedsolving with petrus. Today I learned the recognition system, and the basic pair solved cases.
Edit:day 1
learned U 2gLL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 10, 2021)

Announcement, I’ve decided to suspend the weekly updates and stop updating the original post for now.
I’ll continue practising and will update irregularly. I still practise a decent amount, but still sub 13


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 10, 2021)

You've done a lot for Petrus. Sad to see the only successful/good quest thread to go properly, but you have made a ton of progress and I hope that post pandemic I can meet you at a comp.

Happy Cubing!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 10, 2021)

To be clear, still going to be updating, but less so on official targets and such


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 10, 2021)

Just did an ao100


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 10, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 14507
> Just did an ao100


What app do you use for that?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 10, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> What app do you use for that?


ChaoTimer (IOS only btw)


----------



## brododragon (Jan 12, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> Learning CPLS, going to learn that and get back into speedsolving with petrus. Today I learned the recognition system, and the basic pair solved cases.
> Edit:day 1
> learned U 2gLL


i still dont understand why random people post their progress on somebody else's progress thread


----------



## ProStar (Jan 12, 2021)

I got a sub-20 Clock Ao12 today!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 12, 2021)

brododragon said:


> i still dont understand why random people post their progress on somebody else's progress thread


It’s cool though, ig this thread is for all Petrus progress in general.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 12, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> It’s cool though, ig this thread is for all Petrus progress in general.



Uh



ProStar said:


> I got a sub-20 Clock Ao12 today!



This was with Petrus of course


----------



## PetraPine (Jan 12, 2021)

brododragon said:


> i still dont understand why random people post their progress on somebody else's progress thread


I've already talked to petrusquber about this and it is fine,
I want to post my progress here as a fellow petrus user


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 14, 2021)

Did another ao100 today, still in the middle of the 12-13 range


----------



## ProStar (Jan 14, 2021)

Why did you change back the title of the thread


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 14, 2021)

ProStar said:


> Why did you change back the title of the thread


I see nothing unusual.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 23, 2021)

Another ao100, I’m kind of practising inconsistently lol


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 23, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Another ao100, I’m kind of practising inconsistently lol
> View attachment 14613


Nice job!
BTW is the spelling mistake on purpose?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 23, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Nice job!
> BTW is the spelling mistake on purpose?


Yeah, not sure if you were here for when I changed the name to the Wuest by vote a while back


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 26, 2021)

Did some solves for a bit, but now I’m focusing on 2x2x3 in inspection and better lookahead because I’ve put it off for too long


----------



## PetraPine (Jan 28, 2021)

as a petrus user that loves OH, finding this out was sad, after I started implementing this solving style I realized that leor is miles ahead of petrus for OH








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 29, 2021)

Yeah the weird movesets for the first few steps aren’t very good for OH.
If in the future you were to do Petrus OH, you’d have to change something


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2021)

Haven’t properly cubed for a bit, lots of time on the forums though .
Just did an Ao25, pretty good


----------



## carcass (Jan 30, 2021)

Slow but steady improvement. in you experience, is petrus good for OH?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2021)

carcass said:


> Slow but steady improvement. in you experience, is petrus good for OH?


It’s alright, but definitely not specialised


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2021)

Although you could definitely try optimising it


----------



## PetraPine (Jan 30, 2021)

carcass said:


> Slow but steady improvement. in you experience, is petrus good for OH?


petrus is alright for oh, It's pretty extreme though like the first step is maybe the worst step of any method for OH in terms of ergonomics,
but the other steps are either good or really good for OH.
I think if you do roux fb,stripe its pretty ok for OH sense less of the solve has bad ergo overall.
since as said in the example solve its almost always r R U F to finish 223 if you do FB first.


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 3, 2021)

Average of 12: 11.21 (σ = 0.34)
Time List:
1. 10.19 D' F2 D2 F2 L U2 L R2 D2 R F2 U' B' L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D 
2. 11.27 R D' L2 F2 D' U2 F2 U F2 L2 F2 U' L F' D' F' L' B' L' R B2 
3. 10.41 L B U2 F D2 B' F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R' B2 F' U2 R' F' 
4. 11.28 R2 L' F2 B D B2 D L' U2 D2 F' L2 D2 F D2 R2 F2 U2 B U2 
5. 11.54 U' R' D B' U' L B R' U2 R2 B2 R' U2 D2 F2 R D2 B2 U' F 
6. 11.12 F' D' B' L' D F2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 F L2 F U2 F' R2 U' R 
7. 11.12 D2 R2 D2 B2 L' F2 R U2 R' F2 L F' D' R2 B' D L B R B2 D' 
8. 11.66 U' R2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 R' U F D' R' F' L B R 
9. 11.67 L2 D U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 D F U R' B D2 B' L2 R' U' 
10. 11.40 B R' F2 D2 F2 U' R' D2 L' U2 F' D2 B L2 U2 F L2 F U2 F2 U2 
11. 11.30 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 R2 F R B D2 R2 U' F L2 B F2 
12. 11.04 L2 F2 D L2 R2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 U' B U2 L' F' D' F' R' D' U B


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 6, 2021)

If you are going to use petrus use block on back:
Was just trying out block on left and my suspicions were confirmed.
I was trying it out to see how bad the ergo really was compared to BoB
and yah it was really bad.
the main issues are:
R U cases are turned into B U which is oof, and if you don't want to do that you have to lose efficiency by a move or two to make it into an F U case(which isn't much better) in comparison to the R U/ L U cases of BoB.
the other obvious one from the start is S U and S F cases, which yah might be ok with zoomer fingertricks but its nothing compared to M U, and M U y is just directly better imo.
the less obvious issues:
if you start with 222 on front, you have a giant blind spot while creating exstention so if you don't plan 223 you basically have to start with block in back left+extention in front left.
EO lookahead is slightly worse, sense you have a less clear view of (rotate to BoB)
DF and FR.
advantages:
you don't have to do one rotation.(better transition to RB)
and thats it.
If you disagree with me please explain because its not looking good for block on left.
(also got 14.68 ao12 with it because I was trying it out)
Edit:S moves for most cases are actually ok, but some cases are still abominable. Also very fun, and leading into rb right away is cool
edit:always building block on BL isnt an issue


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> If you are going to use petrus use block on back:
> Was just trying out block on left and my suspicions were confirmed.
> I was trying it out to see how bad the ergo really was compared to BoB
> and yah it was really bad.
> ...


Wait what are you actually using if not Block in Back?

For me, I generally just do whatever’s most efficient in terms of ergonomics and then rotate/wide move to block in back, and I’ve been thinking I should really switch to keeping it in the back from the start to prevent the rotations, but maybe not?


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 6, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait what are you actually using if not Block in Back?
> 
> For me, I generally just do whatever’s most efficient in terms of ergonomics and then rotate/wide move to block in back, and I’ve been thinking I should really switch to keeping it in the back from the start to prevent the rotations, but maybe not?


Yah some people do block on left to not rotate but have way worse algs. Also you should REALLY REALLY switch to almost always just doing block on back


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> Yah some people do block on left to not rotate but have way worse algs. Also you should REALLY REALLY switch to almost always just doing block on back


I’m not really sure what you’re talking about now. Block in back is block in left...


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 6, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m not really sure what you’re talking about now. Block in back is block in left...


223 on left is not 223 on back what are you talking about??????
by block I meant 223


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 6, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> 223 on left is not 223 on back what are you talking about??????
> by block I meant 223


I get you now

I was confused for a while there, thought you
were talking about 222. But yeah, even when I do block on left, I always rotate for EO and rotate back, unless it’s a simple trigger


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 8, 2021)

Very slowly bettering my ao100s...


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 9, 2021)

@PetrusQuber how often do you rotate (or do a wide d move) in solves now?
I recommend working on that if you want to improve!
its basically always optimal to solve block in back in my opinion, instead of having to do a double rotation the ergo might be worse for some cases but its worth it to not rotate an extra time.
to help with this also try looking ahead to the extention while doing 222, and finding 1-2 of the pieces position in inspection, this will also help you be able to do 223 in inspection in the long run


----------



## OreKehStrah (Feb 9, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> @PetrusQuber how often do you rotate (or do a wide d move) in solves now?
> I recommend working on that if you want to improve!
> its basically always optimal to solve block in back in my opinion, instead of having to do a double rotation the ergo might be worse for some cases but its worth it to not rotate an extra time.
> to help with this also try looking ahead to the extention while doing 222, and finding 1-2 of the pieces position in inspection, this will also help you be able to do 223 in inspection in the long run


I agree. When I played with Petrus I also found it to be best to build the block into the back.


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 9, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> I agree. When I played with Petrus I also found it to be best to build the block into the back.


yah I used to basically do block from any direction (including front) when I started,
than I was like "oh front is bad"(averaged around 15 seconds?)
so id only do block on left,right or back
but than I AGAIN realized "block on side is bad" (R/L)(averaged around 12-13? seconds)
for a multitude of reasons


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 9, 2021)

I rotate a few times in each solve, mostly because I’m not comfortable with solving the 2x2x2 directly into back, or I do block on left for 2x2x3 in the heat of the moment.

Yeah I know it’s something I need to work on, and in general I’m focusing on 2x2x3 in inspection at the moment, as I believe that’s a pretty key thing even without the rotation benefit


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 9, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I rotate a few times in each solve, mostly because I’m not comfortable with solving the 2x2x2 directly into back, or I do block on left for 2x2x3 in the heat of the moment.
> 
> Yeah I know it’s something I need to work on, and in general I’m focusing on 2x2x3 in inspection at the moment, as I believe that’s a pretty key thing even without the rotation benefit


I mean I was sub 10 without inspecting 223, so i really think that's more of an issue but whatever you think will help you most


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 13, 2021)

Did some OH for the first time in a while, I think I’m actually doing worse than I was at my first competition a year ago
I suppose I was actually practising then


----------



## Spacey10 (Feb 13, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 14887
> Did some OH for the first time in a while, I think I’m actually doing worse than I was at my first competition a year ago
> I suppose I was actually practising then


It's because your battery level is high
Almost all good solves your battery is literally at 12 percent


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 17, 2021)

11.48 (stackmat) ao12 in an ao50 I was doing
39. 12.37 U L2 B2 L U B' D R F U2 B2 L F2 L B2 R F2 U2 L' U2 B
40. 11.47 L' B' D' B2 L2 D2 F2 U R2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B R' U' R B' D L
41. 12.35 D2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 D2 R2 D2 R F2 L' B D F D' F' L' U B'
42. 10.98 B' L' D2 R2 B2 F2 L' B2 R D2 R D2 U L' F' D B' U2 L' R' D
43. 10.54 L2 F U2 F2 U' F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U2 R' F L' R2 B' U' R2 F2
44. 11.62 D' L2 B2 U R' D F U D L2 U2 D2 B' R2 U2 B' D2 B D2 B'
45. 11.21 U2 F' D' B2 U' R2 D L U' B' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 B R2 D2 F
46. 11.37 B D2 B2 L B R U' L B' R F2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 B2 L D2
47. 12.49 B' R' U' D R' D2 L2 B D' U2 R U2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R' D2 R'
48. 11.47 B' U2 L2 R2 B' R2 F' R2 F' U2 D R' F U F D2 U L2
49. 12.08 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F' U2 R2 F D2 B2 L D' L2 B' R B' D' L' R' U2
50. 10.32 F R B' U2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 U2 F R2 B D U B' U2 R F' L D'
51. 11.71 R2 B D R F' D2 B D' R B2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 U2 F2 L2 B2
12.58 ao50(stackmat)

6. 10.81 F' D B R2 F L' F2 D L' U2 F2 R2 F U2 B U2 F U2 L2 D2
7. 11.09 D R2 F2 D2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 B D2 B L D' B' R' U' B L B
8. 10.03 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 R2 U F L2 R F L B R U2 B
9. 8.88 F2 D2 L U B R U2 L U' F2 L2 U D2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U' R'
10. 10.28 B2 R2 L' D' B2 R' D' B' R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 D R2 B2 D2 B
11. 9.25 F B2 D' L2 D' F2 U F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R' F R' U' F2 R2 B' L
9.85 ao5 wooo
10.9(keyboard) ao50!


----------



## carcass (Feb 22, 2021)

Have you looked at Yellow Bird and EBBP from the first method development competition, and if you have tried them, how fast did you get? I think that they both look really fast, and I want to hear an opinion from someone whom uses a method that starts with a 2x2x2 block.


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> Have you looked at Yellow Bird and EBBP from the first method development competition, and if you have tried them, how fast did you get? I think that they both look really fast, and I want to hear an opinion from someone whom uses a method that starts with a 2x2x2 block.


yah I dont like either compared to petrus.
Yellowbird is like mainly restricted freefop which I dont like the sound of there is obviously now a more optimized ls/ll for this method which is nice though.
EBBP is EO222 first and EO222 is horrible
also if your :OO: petrus starts with a 223 not 222


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 22, 2021)

carcass said:


> Have you looked at Yellow Bird and EBBP from the first method development competition, and if you have tried them, how fast did you get? I think that they both look really fast, and I want to hear an opinion from someone whom uses a method that starts with a 2x2x2 block.


Been a long time... Could you refresh me on what those are?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

EBBP - Google Docs 
Yellow Bird - Speedsolving.com Wiki


----------



## PetraPine (Feb 28, 2021)

nice average/single I got on cam!


----------



## PetraPine (Mar 7, 2021)

officially giving up on getting sub ten again with petrus atleast for a bit.
gonna focus on roux i guess.
its frustrating that my solves are better in every way but Im not even able to be consistently even sub 11 anymore
I don't know what I did to be sub ten or what I can do to do it again so im done from frustration.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2021)

ObscureCuber said:


> officially giving up on getting sub ten again with petrus atleast for a bit.
> gonna focus on roux i guess.
> its frustrating that my solves are better in every way but Im not even able to be consistently even sub 11 anymore
> I don't know what I did to be sub ten or what I can do to do it again so im done from frustration.


Oof. Taking breaks are cool, maybe you shouldn’t focus on being sub 10? Maybe kind of like how you can’t go to sleep if you yourself you need to go to sleep
‘A watched pot never boils’

I’ll do some splits today and submit an ao25 for permutation league hopefully


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 7, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> ‘A watched pot never boils’


phew. At least you brits have some logical sayings.


----------



## Oliver Pällo (Mar 7, 2021)

What do you avg right now?


----------



## Spacey10 (Mar 7, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> you yourself you


After I read this, I'm pretty sure my brain cell count went so low into the negatives it came to the positives.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2021)

oliverpallo said:


> What do you avg right now?


I’m averaging 12 fully warmed up


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 7, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> After I read this, I'm pretty sure my brain cell count went so low into the negatives it came to the positives.


I actually don’t know how that happened lol
Meant to say something like you can’t go to sleep if you want to go to sleep


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 13, 2021)

Still same average, working on 2x2x3 as thats really what kills my solve.
I’ll post some averages later.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 13, 2021)

Nice average, almost sub 12!


----------



## PetraPine (Mar 14, 2021)

8.39 L2 B R2 D2 B D2 B F2 L2 U2 F' U2 L R U B F' L' F' R D' (single)
9.57 ao5,
9.82 ao12
10.24 ao50


----------



## PetraPine (Mar 14, 2021)

alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




7.40
1 looked 223, and nice RB/LL


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 24, 2021)

Still sub 13, but haven’t been cubing recently.

I’m going to try for a one week cubing streak, one hour at least a day. Mainly focusing on 2x2x3 in inspection, as I believe that is a time killer and will help me a lot in future


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 24, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Still sub 13, but haven’t been cubing recently.
> 
> I’m going to try for a one week cubing streak, one hour at least a day. Mainly focusing on 2x2x3 in inspection, as I believe that is a time killer and will help me a lot in future


I think you should try unlimited inspection for a few days then switch back to 15s after you can comfortably plan 223 in inspection


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Still sub 13, but haven’t been cubing recently.
> 
> I’m going to try for a one week cubing streak, one hour at least a day. Mainly focusing on 2x2x3 in inspection, as I believe that is a time killer and will help me a lot in future


Well, that turned out meh. I didn’t really follow that for the last few days, and I kept getting frustrated with how little I was progressing.
Lets try that again! Also I‘m going to try do the long awaited Petrus tutorial soon, check my channel thread


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 7, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well, that turned out meh. I didn’t really follow that for the last few days, and I kept getting frustrated with how little I was progressing.
> Lets try that again! Also I‘m going to try do the long awaited Petrus tutorial soon, check my channel thread


Try learning some ZB. It would probably help at your level?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 7, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Try learning some ZB. It would probably help at your level?


Yeah maybe, I tried doing ZBLL a while back, but didn’t really find it fun.
I think my main pause is still the 2x2x3 at the moment and I just need to properly practise.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 7, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Yeah maybe, I tried doing ZBLL a while back, but didn’t really find it fun.
> I think my main pause is still the 2x2x3 at the moment and I just need to properly practise.


Ig unlimited inspection is the answer to your problem.


----------



## PetraPine (Apr 7, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Well, that turned out meh. I didn’t really follow that for the last few days, and I kept getting frustrated with how little I was progressing.
> Lets try that again! Also I‘m going to try do the long awaited Petrus tutorial soon, check my channel thread


if you will I'll try aswell I think we have the same issue of 2x2x3


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 8, 2021)

Activity’s slowed down for the past few weeks, cubing a little more again now though


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 12, 2021)

Small session (30 or so), but pretty decent. Lots of 11s due to my inconsistency, as well as 13s though


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 12, 2021)

you're getting pretty fast pretty fast, pretty boy


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (May 12, 2021)

damn petrus cuber
this wuest going well


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 12, 2021)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> damn petrus cuber
> this wuest going well


Yep, slowed down for the past half year more than I’d like, but I’m back into it now.

On a side note, my friend’s also started cubing again, and has borrowed my Valk Power M


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (May 12, 2021)

i also took a break from cubing for the last 4 months or so but i think ima get back on that grind
i used to sub 15 global but now im just at that 16 15 ish mark but im back on the grind now 
i think at least*


----------



## PetraPine (May 14, 2021)

if anyone wants an update, I've been busy with work and school and not really been cubing to much, but am still sub 12
(this is a random ao12)
Average: 11.53 (σ = 0.57)

Time List:
1. 11.31 F D' B2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 U B' F U' B' L2 D R F 
2. 11.90 R B U B' U2 B' D2 B' R2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 U R' B2 F' L2 D F2 
3. 12.07 U R2 L' F' L2 U' F2 B' L F2 D B2 D F2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 
4. 9.96 R U2 L U2 F' U' D' L' F U R2 L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D 
5. 11.67 L' B2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 U B L2 B' L F2 D2 R U2 
6. 11.49 F' D2 B2 D R2 D' L2 D F2 L2 B2 F2 U F R2 D R' B F' R D' 
7. 12.72 D' B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D L2 R2 D' F L' U L' U2 L' U F2 R2 
8. 11.08 F' U' R D R2 B U2 D R' B R2 F R2 U2 L2 F' D2 F' R2 F L2 
9. 11.08 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D B U2 R' B2 U R B' L2 B' 
10. 10.67 U' R U2 L2 U' D2 F2 D' B D2 B2 R U2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 L2 
11. 12.66 B L B' R' D L' U D L F' U2 B2 L2 B R2 F' R2 L2 B U2 D2 
12. 11.36 L' B2 F2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D' R' U2 B2 D F' U R' B F


----------



## PetraPine (May 18, 2021)

Been focusing on pausless solves, my current goal is to not pause in between 222->223 and when I started doing this I averaged 18 at first, which has widdled down to 13 only ~2.5 seconds from what I average
I would recommend practice like this to anyone trying to break sub 12/11/10 because it is a big issue for most people I think.
after I'm comfortable with this I'll focus on EO lookahead.
btw im not very active here as Im mostly active on the ZMS and R/Cubers discord more often
(when I spam tps I average 10.5ish)


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 18, 2021)

I know, most people can plan 222 so coming out of that and looking for pieces on 3 faces is something that hits me a lot for a second or so - eliminating that would bring me down to sub 12


----------



## PetraPine (May 18, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> I know, most people can plan 222 so coming out of that and looking for pieces on 3 faces is something that hits me a lot for a second or so - eliminating that would bring me down to sub 12


I've been solving so long my exspansion is algorithmic lol, so the only hard part for me is finding the pieces/tracking them while solving 222
(and because im only y/w cn its a bit easier to find)
also now I usually pick exspansion in inspection just by looking at it a bit and kinda educated guessing, not inspecting it though which about 90% of the time is the right one, you should try that


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2021)

Been getting back into cubing a little more over school break, averaging mid 12, which is nice. Also had a sub 10 solve, haven’t had one of those for a month or two

D R2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 U R F L' D2 R2 F' D L F' R'


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2021)

I’m sorry, what?

Almost sub PB with nowhere near the scramble luck!
R B2 D2 R2 U B' U2 L' F' U R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F B D2 I might do a recon for once

And I smash my PB ao5 to become 10.589. The counting 9 totally carried that.
Every single solve except for the second one (I think) had a pair in 223.
Cracked day


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 4, 2021)

Reconstruction of the 8.729:
y2 x’ // inspection
R F R’ F B2 D // 2x2x2 6,6
y’ U’ R U R’ U R2 // 2x2x3 6,12
y’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // F2L 9,21
U’ R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R // OCLL 8,29
U’ M2 U M’ U2 M U M2 // PLL 8,37
U’ // AUF 1,38
38 STM
Incredibly short solve, looking back on it.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jun 6, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Been getting back into cubing a little more over school break, averaging mid 12, which is nice. Also had a sub 10 solve, haven’t had one of those for a month or two
> View attachment 15959
> D R2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 U R F L' D2 R2 F' D L F' R'





PetrusQuber said:


> I’m sorry, what?
> View attachment 15960
> Almost sub PB with nowhere near the scramble luck!
> R B2 D2 R2 U B' U2 L' F' U R2 U2 L2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F B D2 I might do a recon for once
> ...


Why is you phone always on low power mode
:confusion:


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 6, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Why is you phone always on low power mode
> :confusion:


Can’t be bothered to turn it off once I’ve charged it
Or notice the difference


----------



## Waffles (Jun 6, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Can’t be bothered to turn it off once I’ve charged it
> Or notice the difference



lol same


Can I just say... good luck. I’m one of those people that uses CFOP because they can’t be bothered to do something else but it’s a really great idea and hope it goes well!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 18, 2021)

Almost consistently sub 30 with OH, without much practice.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 17, 2021)

PB! Will post reconstruction later
Been coming for over a year


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 17, 2021)

wow you're getting lotsa sub9/sub10 singles
congratulations

I want to be like you when I grow up


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 17, 2021)

Great to see someone make progress with Petrus. Congratulations on the PB.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 17, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> wow you're getting lotsa sub9/sub10 singles
> congratulations
> 
> I want to be like you when I grow up


Filipe your probably almost twice as old as him.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 17, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> Great to see someone make progress with Petrus. Congratulations on the PB.


Thanks!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 17, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 16356
> PB! Will post reconstruction later
> Been coming for over a year


y3//inspection
U R U F U2 x3 U2 D3 R3 D//2x2x2 9,9
U2 R3 U3 R//2x2x3 4,13
z x3 R U3 R2 F3 R y3//EO 5,18
R3 U2 R U R3//F2L 5,22
U M2 U3 M3 U2 M U3 M2//EPLL 7,29
Reconstruction! Sorry for the 3s instead of primes, doesn’t work in alg.cubing.net for some reason here.
29 moves, lucky 2x2x3 extension, as well as F2L, and then a COLL skip - pretty similar to my old PB in regards to the horrible 2x2x2.
Could’ve been faster, I didn’t realise it was going to PB until the F2L stage, so I wasn’t turning as fast as I could’ve, but still happy just to get it


----------



## Swagrid (Jul 17, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> y3//inspectionU R U F U2 x3 U2 D3 R3 D//2x2x2 9,9U2 R3 U3 R//2x2x3 4,13z x3 R U3 R2 F3 R y3//EO 5,18R3 U2 R U R3//F2L 5,22U M2 U3 M3 U2 M U3 M2//EPLL 7,29
> Reconstruction!


> y3

bruh

edit: wait no the whole thing is cursed


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 17, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> > y3
> 
> bruh
> 
> edit: wait no the whole thing is cursed


Read the edit.
I don’t know why it happens, what letter am I meant to use?


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 17, 2021)

You need to use the one and only '
Your keyboard might have a different apostrophe. In this case you might have to copy paste the right one
You could copy it from the scramble 









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jul 17, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> You need to use the one and only '
> Your keyboard might have a different apostrophe. In this case you might have to copy paste the right one
> You could copy it from the scramble
> 
> ...


Perhaps it’s something to do with my phone keyboard. It shows up as the one you showed, but comes out as ‘


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 17, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Perhaps it’s something to do with my phone keyboard. It shows up as the one you showed, but comes out as ‘


I’m pretty sure that the issue is that the default English iOS keyboard has the ‘. I don’t think that anything else has that issue.


----------



## kubesolver (Jul 17, 2021)

For what it's worth the code change to accept all apostrophes is trivial, but it's not an easy patch because it's in the dependency of the dependency of alg.cubing.net. so the fix would require quite some effort.

I have created a relevant ticket here: https://github.com/cubing/alg.js/issues/25
but it's been ignored


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 17, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Filipe your probably almost twice as old as him.


So what? I didn't say when I have his age, but when I grow up.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 8, 2021)

Hit 15k solves on my 3x3 session, been a long 18 months since starting it. (Around 800 solves a month on average). Cubing more during the summer holidays, I’m getting more frequent 11s so sub 12 may finally be on the way! My tps is currently carrying me through


----------



## EvanCuber (Aug 9, 2021)

Honestly, by the time you become sub 8 petrus, you could probably switch back to CFOP and be at least Sub-7


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 10, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> Honestly, by the time you become sub 8 petrus, you could probably switch back to CFOP and be at least Sub-7


Probably not, though some skills would carry over. I’m around sub 17 with CFOP right now, to sub 13 with Petrus


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 18, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 16573
> Hit 15k solves on my 3x3 session, been a long 18 months since starting it. (Around 800 solves a month on average). Cubing more during the summer holidays, I’m getting more frequent 11s so sub 12 may finally be on the way! My tps is currently carrying me through


Now on 15585, around 500 solves in the past 10 days. And that’s not including the OH, 4x4, movecount and drill solves. Becoming more active now!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 19, 2021)

Another 100 solves today!
Got an 8, wasn’t even a good scramble. My TPS is now carrying me through to 10s and 11s a lot, so a global sub 12 is coming soon.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 24, 2021)

First sub 12 ao100! Global average soon...


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 24, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> View attachment 16750
> First sub 12 ao100! Global average soon...


Nice! Show all those doubters that Petrus is a good method!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 3, 2021)

Haven’t practiced much recently, but that’s mainly because my main cubing sessions are paired with me listening to Audible, and since I started reading the Harry Potter paperbacks...

Back on it again though after finishing the series, averaging a very high 11 right now (barely “sub 12” worthy)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 4, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Haven’t practiced much recently, but that’s mainly because my main cubing sessions are paired with me listening to Audible, and since I started reading the Harry Potter paperbacks...


ayy a fellow potterhead!!


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> ayy a fellow potterhead!!


I too, am a Potterhead. I am on my sixteenth time reading the series. I haven't read a book besides Harry Potter for two years


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 5, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Haven’t practiced much recently, but that’s mainly because my main cubing sessions are paired with me listening to Audible, and since I started reading the Harry Potter paperbacks...
> 
> Back on it again though after finishing the series, averaging a very high 11 right now (barely “sub 12” worthy)


Ended up working through my entire bookshelf instead (gotta do that once in a while), but I’ve still done the odd small session every few days:

Also updated the last section of the original post, to make some stuff clear
It’s weird to see how far this thread has come along. Looking back at these 2019 replies and my original posts...


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 4, 2021)

Have still been practicing, I believe I broke 17k solves earlier on.
Also got my first covid jab, so that’s cool


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 4, 2021)

@Scollier 
@CubableYT 
why sad lol?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 4, 2021)

is it possible for you to post a video?


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 4, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> is it possible for you to post a video?


Of him getting the booster shot?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm more interested in the solving, don't know about you though


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 5, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> is it possible for you to post a video?


it’s been a while, but sure!

I’ll probably do it on the weekend when I have time, and am actually warmed up
how many solves?

also I’m still confused about the sad faces


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 5, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> how many solves?


whatever you decide


----------



## ProStar (Jun 13, 2022)

Reminder to all the newer members that the "Cubing Progression" subforum wouldn't exist if it weren't for this thread


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 13, 2022)

ProStar said:


> Reminder to all the newer members that the "Cubing Progression" subforum wouldn't exist if it weren't for this thread











Community Feedback: how can the site improve?


I think a useful thing would be to allow more than 520 charecters for profile posts. It's really not enough at all.




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## HaHaHaHeeHeeHee (Nov 13, 2022)

@PetrusQuber How's it going? I've just recently gotten back into cubing from over a year hiatus and I've gone from 14-15 global to 16-18 2h and somehow the same oh. I remember scrolling these forums like mad back when in I was a serious grinder so just thought of checking in.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 14, 2022)

HaHaHaHeeHeeHee said:


> @PetrusQuber How's it going? I've just recently gotten back into cubing from over a year hiatus and I've gone from 14-15 global to 16-18 2h and somehow the same oh. I remember scrolling these forums like mad back when in I was a serious grinder so just thought of checking in.


not really cubing actively anymore unfortunately, went back up to around 15 for 3x3 average. GL with improving your average though!


----------



## Burrito (Nov 14, 2022)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> I feel like it would be VERY hard to achieve even sub 12 with Petrus. Other methods have much more potential and have many more resources. There are hardly any videos on Petrus but quite a few more for CFOP being the most popular. Then Roux being the second most popular has a decent amount of videos. And then ZZ being Third has a few videos on it. I feel like you should switch to ZZ or Roux because there are still this block building elements to them so you would not be horrible using them at the start.


Maybe try implement pseudo-2x2x2 (if possible), colour neutrality isnt that good. (read jayden mcneills blog on it), and increase tps?

Idk im just giving suggestions


(pls dont bash me  )


----------



## GodCubing (Nov 14, 2022)

Burrito said:


> colour neutrality isnt that good. (read jayden mcneills blog on it)


could you summarize for me or link the blog?


----------



## OreKehStrah (Nov 14, 2022)

GodCubing said:


> could you summarize for me or link the blog?


It was basically about worlds 19 and how Sean and the Weyer brothers were the podium and weren’t CN. The idea was you had more time to focus on your solution and that you get more familiar with the pieces and where they belong.
In a later conversation I had with him about it he was like man that was silly of me and said he thinks dual cross is the minimum people should be using.


----------



## Xnightslayer99 (Nov 20, 2022)

Learning Petrus for me was a good idea. It was fun and I really like the way the solves go.


----------

